# Paramount Plus (Formerly CBS All Access)



## Tony_T

Thought I'd give the free week a try, and what a poor streaming service.
"All Access" my a%#! — for their most popular shows, they only have the current season.
Unless someone really, really wants the new Star Trek, I see no reason to use All Access if you're using Tivo to record CBS


----------



## mattack

yeah, last season I was getting (some of) my CBS shows on Hulu.. sigh.. no longer there.


----------



## jr461

I'm trying the commercial free version for a month (not a free trial - just trying it). I am also disappointed that the full catalog of 
all the currently running shows is not there but we did get hooked into their original, The Good Fight (I never saw The Good Wife although my wife watched it). 

One show where all the old seasons are included is Big Brother so I'm re-watching the first 2. I forgot how primitive season 1 was but do remember that viewers voted a houseguest out. I also forgot that Dr. Will was in season 2 (I thought it was a later season) so wanted to see that again as well. That season already more resembles the current version but still rather primitive.

I wonder if the older seasons of current shows are available when the season is over (as it is with BB). Any longer terms subscribers know? 

I am disappointed that for $10 per month they don't have at least 5.1 audio. We may catch up on The Good Fight, cancel and re-subscribe and binge when the next season is available. We'll also see if any other originals interest us.


----------



## Hoffer

So CBS just doesn't have older seasons of their TV shows anywhere? Do they fully rely on syndication then? What do the other major networks do?


----------



## jr461

Hoffer said:


> So CBS just doesn't have older seasons of their TV shows anywhere? Do they fully rely on syndication then? What do the other major networks do?


It seems to vary by show. I only checked a few but Criminal Minds, Big Bang Theory and Young Sheldon have only the current season's episodes available right now. Survivor, Big Brother and NCIS have all seasons available.

I don't know if they add or remove older seasons from time to time.


----------



## realityboy

Hoffer said:


> So CBS just doesn't have older seasons of their TV shows anywhere? Do they fully rely on syndication then? What do the other major networks do?


CW has a deal with Netflix for most (all?) of their shows. NBC, Fox, & ABC are co-owners of Hulu so that's where their shows go.

CBS has All-Access, but I don't think they fully own the rights to all of their shows so if it's not fully CBS owned, they don't have all the episodes.


----------



## realityboy

jr461 said:


> I'm trying the commercial free version for a month (not a free trial - just trying it). I am also disappointed that the full catalog of
> all the currently running shows is not there but we did get hooked into their original, The Good Fight (I never saw The Good Wife although my wife watched it).
> 
> One show where all the old seasons are included is Big Brother so I'm re-watching the first 2. I forgot how primitive season 1 was but do remember that viewers voted a houseguest out. I also forgot that Dr. Will was in season 2 (I thought it was a later season) so wanted to see that again as well. That season already more resembles the current version but still rather primitive.
> 
> I wonder if the older seasons of current shows are available when the season is over (as it is with BB). Any longer terms subscribers know?
> 
> I am disappointed that for $10 per month they don't have at least 5.1 audio. We may catch up on The Good Fight, cancel and re-subscribe and binge when the next season is available. We'll also see if any other originals interest us.


Big Brother: OTT was a version of the show made exclusively for CBS All Access. If you haven't seen it, it was made with the live feeds as the focus so comps/ceremonies are more basic than the summer series. (More similar to the old seasons). Also Will returned for All-Stars S7.


----------



## jr461

jr461 said:


> It seems to vary by show. I only checked a few but Criminal Minds, Big Bang Theory and Young Sheldon have only the current season's episodes available right now. Survivor, Big Brother and NCIS have all seasons available.
> 
> I don't know if they add or remove older seasons from time to time.


I wrote to them via their "contact us' and they actually responded, albeit pretty vaguely:

_Dear Jeff,

Thank you for contacting CBS All Access. We're sorry for the inconvenience, and we understand your frustration! Due to streaming restrictions, only the latest 5 episodes from the current season of The Big Bang Theory and Young Sheldon will be available to stream from CBS All Access. For Criminal Minds, you will be able to stream all of the episodes from the current season. More episodes will become available as the season progresses. There are a number of factors that determine whether a show or episode is available for CBS All Access. Please know that we're always working to expand our content offerings to make more seasons and episodes available. We strive to roll out updates on a regular basis, so please check back very soon!

Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns.

Regards,
CBS All Access Customer Service_



realityboy said:


> Big Brother: OTT was a version of the show made exclusively for CBS All Access. If you haven't seen it, it was made with the live feeds as the focus so comps/ceremonies are more basic than the summer series. (More similar to the old seasons). Also Will returned for All-Stars S7.


I'll have to watch that version - I wasn't aware of it. I remember Will on the all stars show but much on his first appearance so I was interested to see how that played out already knowing the outcome.


----------



## Howie

They do have DD 5.1 on the newer shows if you are watching via the Apple TV app.


----------



## jr461

Howie said:


> They do have DD 5.1 on the newer shows if you are watching via the Apple TV app.


I'm still recording BBT and YS and not watching those on All Access (I'll have to check one out to see if the app on the Samsung TV is in 5.1). My disappointment is that their original show, The Good Fight, is not in 5.1, at least on the Samsung app.


----------



## Tony_T

There are all seasons of Elementary on Hulu, but on All Access there are only a few clip and no episodes at all.

What bonehead at CBS decided to name their streaming service "All Access"


----------



## Cainebj

I joined last year to watch The Good Fight - which is one of my favorite shows...
I will probably do that again next year for a shorter period and wait til then to watch any of the new Star Trek stuff.


----------



## TonyD79

Tony_T said:


> There are all seasons of Elementary on Hulu, but on All Access there are only a few clip and no episodes at all.
> 
> What bonehead at CBS decided to name their streaming service "All Access"


The boneheaded who figured out that he could hoodwink people into buying it.


----------



## Tony_T

At least it didn't cost me anything. I'll cancel within the 7 day trial


----------



## realityboy

I’ve been a subscriber on and off since 2015. After canceling, it seems like it’s about a 50/50 chance for them to offer a free month.


----------



## ej42137

For me it's worth it to watch current shows at 1080p, no commercials to skip and an unpolluted lower thirds. I signed up just for ST: Discovery but now I feel I'm getting value for my subscription.

The app itself sux. Episodes always start at low res and don't go clear for about a minute. It's the only one of the streaming services I use that locks up every so often (comparing to Netflix, Amazon and Hulu). And every so often it locks up completely and I have to restart the app. I have heard the theory on Cord Cutters that CBS created the service hoping it would fail.


----------



## dfreybur

Tony_T said:


> There are all seasons of Elementary on Hulu, but on All Access there are only a few clip and no episodes at all.
> 
> What bonehead at CBS decided to name their streaming service "All Access"


I have been tempted to drop some other service and subscribe to All Access. Initially for Star Trek Discovery and JAG but also because they claimed to have the entire huge library. Ah well, so much for that. I can wait as long as it takes for whatever show ends up on whatever streaming provider I subscribe to. I'm open to changing streaming providers to get other shows, but only once I have run through everything I can think of. That would be years from now.


----------



## Tony_T

One positive is that most, if not all, streaming services can be subscribed monthly. So if only ST or JAG is of interest, bing and then cancel till the next season is available.


----------



## redrouteone

TonyD79 said:


> The boneheaded who figured out that he could hoodwink people into buying it.


I subscribed to CBS All access becuase I wanted to watch the new Star Trek. I planned to keep it for a month and cancel it. However my sister really wants me to keep it becuase she likes to watch past seasons on Big Brother. She has a job lined up and will start working one her license comes in. So at that point I have her pay for it.

One thing that annoys me is that it dosen't have full seasons of a lot of show. I recently wanted to rewatch JAG, but most reasons only have a handful of episode. Same thing with season 5 of Mom.

At least I don't have to watch any commercials.


----------



## Mikeguy

redrouteone said:


> I subscribed to CBS All access becuase I wanted to watch the new Star Trek. I planned to keep it for a month and cancel it. However my sister really wants me to keep it becuase she likes to watch past seasons on Big Brother. She has a job lined up and will start working one her license comes in. So at that point I have her pay for it.
> 
> One thing that annoys me is that it dosen't have full seasons of a lot of show. I recently wanted to rewatch JAG, but most reasons only have a handful of episode. Same thing with season 5 of Mom.
> 
> At least I don't have to watch any commercials.


The public library can be your friend, depending on its location and DVD collection.


----------



## jamesbobo

I just learned that CBS All Access will have a new version of The Twilight Zone with host Jordan Peele who wrote and directed the movie Get Out.


----------



## Family

jamesbobo said:


> I just learned that CBS All Access will have a new version of The Twilight Zone with host Jordan Peele who wrote and directed the movie Get Out.


What an original idea.


----------



## wmcbrine

realityboy said:


> I've been a subscriber on and off since 2015. After canceling, it seems like it's about a 50/50 chance for them to offer a free month.


Yeah, they offered me a free month, but ST: D hasn't restarted so there's no point.


----------



## RGM1138

One advantage I’ve found is that Madam Secretary, which, on Sunday nights, is difficult to record without lots of pad due to football. With All Access, the show is available the next day, without padding and no banners. 

Since I have the No Commercials version, I can run and gun it without having to ff to the next segment. I love it that way. 

Same thing for BBT and Young Sheldon and the other new CBS shows I watch. I wish the other networks would start All Access sites. It would be worth it for me.


----------



## mattack

wmcbrine said:


> Yeah, they offered me a free month, but ST: D hasn't restarted so there's no point.


Not exactly a reply to your post but it reminds me.. for new members..

When you try to go there 'regularly', I see week long trials for new members.. but I googled it last night and there are apparently month long coupons... and those offers apparently are good until the end of the year.

I'm missing ONE ep of Scorpion near the end and see that it's on there. (Plus there's a small glitch in one I was watching yesterday and I'll probably check that out.)

If the free month lets you get the commercial free version too, I'll probably try it for a month. (I sort of wish the month long offers let you add on to your other services, like Hulu & amazon are doing now.)


----------



## jr461

I was looking at the CBSAA channel on Amazon and it seemed like everything recent was in 5.1 (it's not on my Samsung or Roku) and they (Amazon) had all the back seasons of BBT (the only one I checked, just to see) where the CBSAA app has only the current one.

I wanted to watch on Amazon but found out that even if you have a paid subscription with a service, you can't watch on Amazon unless you subscribed through them. I went to cancel from CBSAA so I could subscribe via Amazon and, online mind you, it offered 50% off for 2 months. I took that and will see what happens from there.


----------



## Tony_T

I was offered that 50% discount when I cancelled my free 7 day trial.


----------



## RGM1138

I just found out by accident that All Access offers the CBS NFL game of the week. It’s available a couple of days after air in a condensed form, (no breaks). 

It may not benefit those of use who watch live, or near live, on Sunday, but it’s there for anyone wanting a quick recap of their team’s game.


----------



## wmcbrine

RGM1138 said:


> I wish the other networks would start All Access sites. It would be worth it for me.


Ugh, no. What I wish is that CBS would join Hulu, where the other networks already do this, for one low price. (Granted, it's not available for all shows. I guess it depends who owns the rights.)


----------



## RGM1138

wmcbrine said:


> Ugh, no. What I wish is that CBS would join Hulu, where the other networks already do this, for one low price. (Granted, it's not available for all shows. I guess it depends who owns the rights.)


Well, sure, that would be ideal. I don't know that it would ever happen though.


----------



## jr461

Part of the issue of CBS with Hulu is that CBSAA is amassing a library of original programming for online only unlike the other networks.
Oddly, some of their programming is also on Hulu - I think Survivor is and some older shows.

In the meantime, we're enjoying The Good Fight and I am seeing Big Brother Over the Top for the first time (didn't know it existed). I also may watch some of the first Survivor seasons and try some other originals.


----------



## reddice

You can now link CBS All Access Amazon channel with the actual CBS All Access app. Not a peep about it anywhere but I found it somewhere in some comments I read. Google lately sucks keeps freaking crossing out words that are needed and giving me dumb paid results and that is another complaint so I can't find the stupid link but it is possible.

Also the CBS All Access app improved the quality on the HD streaming in 1080p greatly picture and sound wise however some SD content still has AM quality sound 16kbps.

Okay found the link did not use useless Google.
CBS.com


----------



## Amnesia

I saw a complaint earlier about CBS All Access not having all seasons of a current show, but when I look at their site for old shows like _JAG_ or _Nash Bridges_, it seems like they only have a subset of episodes for each season. For example, it looks like they only have 50 out of 122 _Nash Bridges _episodes---they have S1E3 and S1E4, but not S1E1 or S1E2...

I don't understand---if they have given someone else rights to a season, it would be for the whole season...


----------



## PJO1966

I love CBS All Access. I've stopped recording CBS shows on the TiVo to free up a tuner. We don't usually fall too far behind on our CBS shows, so five episodes will be more than enough. I like being able to set the remote down because I don't need to jump through commercials. We don't usually watch back seasons on current shows, so that's not an issue. I'm working my way through Star Trek Next Generation and DS9 at the moment.

I also enjoy the new content like ST Discovery, Good Fight, and Strange Angel.


----------



## Amnesia

Does CBS All Access show programs in their original aspect ratios?


----------



## PJO1966

Amnesia said:


> Does CBS All Access show programs in their original aspect ratios?


As far as I've seen so far, yes. Both TNG and DS9 are in their original 4:3.


----------



## Amnesia

Thx


----------



## RGM1138

PJO1966 said:


> I love CBS All Access. I've stopped recording CBS shows on the TiVo to free up a tuner. We don't usually fall too far behind on our CBS shows, so five episodes will be more than enough. I like being able to set the remote down because I don't need to jump through commercials. We don't usually watch back seasons on current shows, so that's not an issue. I'm working my way through Star Trek Next Generation and DS9 at the moment.
> 
> I also enjoy the new content like ST Discovery, Good Fight, and Strange Angel.


Yes, that's one of the things that makes it worthwhile for me - not having to ff-rew to get to the next segment. Just hit play and watch. 
Especially appreciated when watching on a phone. Easily worth $9.99 a month.


----------



## Peter000

reddice said:


> You can now link CBS All Access Amazon channel with the actual CBS All Access app.


I got all excited thinking since I subscribed to the CBSAA app, I could link it and view programs through Prime. Not so, it's just the other way.


----------



## mattack

Peter000 said:


> I got all excited thinking since I subscribed to the CBSAA app, I could link it and view programs through Prime. Not so, it's just the other way.


Similar to all of the others, or e.g. paying for HBO Go doesn't let you get HBO on the other platforms..


----------



## mattack

wmcbrine said:


> Ugh, no. What I wish is that CBS would join Hulu, where the other networks already do this, for one low price. (Granted, it's not available for all shows. I guess it depends who owns the rights.)


But last year, at least a bunch of CBS aired shows WERE on Hulu.... and it seems like the movement is towards even MORE separate channels/subscriptions. (e.g. isn't Disney also making their own?)


----------



## RGM1138

I get CBS shows on Hulu, but maybe that’s because I have their live tv too? But, I get more, without commercials, on All Access.


----------



## wmcbrine

RGM1138 said:


> I get CBS shows on Hulu, but maybe that's because I have their live tv too? But, I get more, without commercials, on All Access.


You know that Hulu has a no-commercials option, right? It doesn't apply to Live TV, of course. But I've watched, e.g., multiple NBC shows that way.


----------



## wmcbrine

mattack said:


> and it seems like the movement is towards even MORE separate channels/subscriptions. (e.g. isn't Disney also making their own?)


It's a trend that I feel should be discouraged while it's still in its infancy.


----------



## Tony_T

I don't hav Hulu live TV and there are all seasons of Elementary on Hulu, but on All Access there are only a few clips and no episodes at all. Wierd.


----------



## RGM1138

wmcbrine said:


> You know that Hulu has a no-commercials option, right? It doesn't apply to Live TV, of course. But I've watched, e.g., multiple NBC shows that way.


Yes, I have the No Commercials version, as well as the upgraded cloud dvr, which essentially works like a TiVo. It allows me to ff/rew through The recorded shows.

But, I think that All Access has a better arrangement of the CBS shows I watch, with more episodes available and it seems like the no commercials versions are available sooner on A A than on Hulu, after the "live" broadcast.

I'd have to do some research to see for sure, but it feels that way.


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> I don't hav Hulu live TV and there are all seasons of Elementary on Hulu, but on All Access there are only a few clips and no episodes at all. Wierd.


all _previous_ seasons, IIRC.. Not the current season.. err, when it was airing the current season...


----------



## Tony_T

All - S1-S6 of Elementary on Hulu


----------



## jr461

I switched my subscription to be through Amazon. What a difference in sound. Back to 5.1! And they have more complete back catalogs (checked only BBT and YS as exampled and both are complete). And the transport controls and better - on the CBS app you can't see what you are FF through (if you want to skip the credits, for example).

Question for Star Trek fans - I have never watched any of the shows but thought I'd give the CBS original one a try (heck, I'm paying for it ). 

I know a few things from pop culture about Star Trek in general - it's a couple of hundred years in the future, Spock is a Vulcan which is another planet but he's a good guy (all logic, no emotion (like Sheldon from the early seasons lol)) and Kingons are the enemy with their own language. I am not sure why they are traveling around in space although I assume it would either become clear or not something to worry about.

Based on this do you think any enjoyment of the newest one would be lost if I jumped right in without having seen the other iterations? Watched just a few minutes and it seems like the production values are high (at least audio-visually).


----------



## Sparky1234

jr461 said:


> I switched my subscription to be through Amazon. What a difference in sound. Back to 5.1! And they have more complete back catalogs (checked only BBT and YS as exampled and both are complete). And the transport controls and better - on the CBS app you can't see what you are FF through (if you want to skip the credits, for example).
> 
> Question for Star Trek fans - I have never watched any of the shows but thought I'd give the CBS original one a try (heck, I'm paying for it ).
> 
> I know a few things from pop culture about Star Trek in general - it's a couple of hundred years in the future, Spock is a Vulcan which is another planet but he's a good guy (all logic, no emotion (like Sheldon from the early seasons lol)) and Kingons are the enemy with their own language. I am not sure why they are traveling around in space although I assume it would either become clear or not something to worry about.
> 
> Based on this do you think any enjoyment of the newest one would be lost if I jumped right in without having seen the other iterations? Watched just a few minutes and it seems like the production values are high (at least audio-visually).


Agreed the New Star Trek is interesting BUT not worth the all access price ($$$) tag.


----------



## PJO1966

Everything you need to know about Star Trek is explained in the opening credits...

Space
The final frontier
These are the voyages of the starship, Enterprise
Its five year mission
To explore strange new worlds
To seek out new life and new civilizations
To boldly go where no man has gone before
<operatic solo>


----------



## Maui

I just looked and realized that I only watch 30 minutes of CBS a week with their current programming. That, plus the knowledge that they don't have all season of current or past shows, means I see very little reason to sign up.


----------



## wmcbrine

jr461 said:


> Based on this do you think any enjoyment of the newest one would be lost if I jumped right in without having seen the other iterations?


Hmm... I think you'd get more out of it if you'd seen The Original Series first. The other shows/movies, you probably don't need to see before Discovery (although there are references). It's set about a decade before TOS, and reboots some stuff while preserving other things.


----------



## PJO1966

I think it can also be enjoyed on its own. You may not get all the references, but it's enjoyable as is.


----------



## jr461

Thanks guys, I will give it a shot.


----------



## krkaufman

As found over on Blu-ray.com, 3 months of CBS All Access free/trial service are possible for new customers...

edit: *WARNING:* At least one person has reported only being offered 50% off" for 2 additional months on attempting to cancel their subscription. YMMV.


*Sign-up:* Using the following link, sign-up for the Commercial-Free plan using code VerizonUpCBS

Stream Live NFL Games, TV Shows, News, On-Demand - CBS All Access

*Feign Cancellation: *Shortly after signing-up, attempt to cancel service, via: Account > Cancel Subscription. They should offer 2 additional free months.

You should be able to confirm your next (first!) billing date via the Account page:









*NOTE: *Just be sure to actually cancel the subscription before your card is charged.


----------



## DancnDude

krkaufman said:


> As found over on Blu-ray.com, 3 months of CBS All Access free/trial service are possible for new customers...
> 
> *Sign-up:* Using the following link, sign-up for the Commercial-Free plan using code VerizonUpCBS
> 
> Stream Live NFL Games, TV Shows, News, On-Demand - CBS All Access
> 
> *Feign Cancellation: *Shortly after signing-up, attempt to cancel service, via: Account > Cancel Subscription. They should offer 2 additional free months.
> 
> You should be able to confirm your next (first!) billing date via the Account page:
> 
> View attachment 39309
> 
> 
> *NOTE: *Just be sure to actually cancel the subscription before your card is charged.


Thanks for this. They constantly have promos so it seems like you can get lots of free months and then cancel to just get more months not long afterwards. I just signed up. Unfortunately when I cancel, it now offers me 50% off 2 months (not 2 additional free months). Essentially this is 1 free month or 3 months for $10 though, so not bad. I'm guessing it's because I have subscribed in the past.


----------



## Tony_T

Even with this, _and_ the AMEX promo I have, I still don't feel compelled to subscribe. Maybe if they offered a free year&#8230;._maybe _


----------



## krkaufman

Tony_T said:


> I still don't feel compelled to subscribe. Maybe if they offered a free year


A year is much more than I'd need. I'd planned on waiting to do a 1-week or 1-month free trial after the end of Discovery S2 and Twilight Zone, but figured I might as well jump on this. The 3 months should allow access to most of both shows; looks like it'll leave a couple Zone episodes on the table, but fingers crossed it'll get all of Discovery.



DancnDude said:


> I just signed up. Unfortunately when I cancel, it now offers me 50% off 2 months (not 2 additional free months).


Did you use either the above link or the 'VerizonUpCBS' code when you signed-up?


----------



## DancnDude

krkaufman said:


> A year is much more than I'd need. I'd planned on waiting to do a 1-week or 1-month free trial after the end of Discovery S2 and Twilight Zone, but figured I might as well jump on this. The 3 months should allow access to most of both shows; looks like it'll leave a couple Zone episodes on the table, but fingers crossed it'll get all of Discovery.
> 
> Did you use either the above link or the 'VerizonUpCBS' code when you signed-up?


Both


----------



## mattack

I did a month free intending for it to be most of december.. then paid a month, was going to cancel, and got the same 50% off 2 months. I should figure out when that ends so I cancel for real that time.

They are better than Hulu in some ways: No annoying "8:30PM Tuesdays" pre-show roll. Also, the shows USUALLY show up minutes after they aired on TV. (not the next day/middle of the night)

Worse than Hulu: ALWAYS shrinks the credits, ALWAYS starts playing something else afterwards, which ends up adding shows I DON'T want to watch to the shows you watch list. The captions are also missing all apostrophes, which is annoying.

But anyway, I still might start Tivoing most of the CBS shows SD only as "backup", but really just re-subscribe to watch them all easily commercial free in the summer. (but if they give me another offer when I try to cancel again, I might take it. I can _afford_ it, but it seems silly to duplicate so much that I already get on cable.  I would gladly pay for a service that had ALL shows I wanted to watch, commercial free, and at the very least always had the current full season and very clear expiration info.)


----------



## Peter000

mattack said:


> ALWAYS starts playing something else afterwards, which ends up adding shows I DON'T want to watch to the shows you watch list.


This is the most irritating thing about CBSAA IMO. HATE it.


----------



## tigercat74

Peter000 said:


> This is the most irritating thing about CBSAA IMO. HATE it.


As do I so I get mine through Amazon now.


----------



## Peter000

tigercat74 said:


> As do I so I get mine through Amazon now.


Is it possible to sign up to CBSAA with an annual subscription through Amazon? I looked at one time and couldn't find any option for it.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

I managed to score the full three months deal but, TBH, there's nowhere near enough content to justify the cost. I'll just go ahead and cancel when the three months are up.

I can live without a couple of exclusive shows.


----------



## jcondon

Can you cancel almost immediately after signing up and will it automatically cancel at the end of your 2 or 3 month deal or immediately? I did a Spotify deal a couple months ago and you could set it to cancel at the end of the "paid" time. I hate signing up for stuff and then have to remember to cancel before they start billing at the full rate. I think with Hulu we some how got locked out of our account and it was a PIA to get that account canceled.


----------



## tigercat74

Peter000 said:


> Is it possible to sign up to CBSAA with an annual subscription through Amazon? I looked at one time and couldn't find any option for it.


I don't think so. I think the only options are with or without commercials.


----------



## gschrock

tigercat74 said:


> As do I so I get mine through Amazon now.


For me on Amazon, it still tries to play something else right afterwards. For some reason just about anything I watch on CBSAA through amazon apparently things I want to watch Blue bloods.

That said, given that I'm close to cutting my cable subscription anyways, I'm actually really happy with CBSAA through amazon. Picture quality is very good (especially compared to comcast), sound quality is good. Not having to deal with commercials is worth the cost to me alone, especially since we watch so much stuff on cbs. I will say the video quality on the live view of the local channel is not as good, I've been debating whether it's even as good as the comcast quality.


----------



## kbrunsting

I did the recent trick to get the 3 month free deal, but now when I look at my account it says the next billing cycle is in April, when initially after doing the cancel it said May... although I'm hoping that gives me enough time to watch both seasons of discovery. I also didn't realize that I couldn't watch this on a sony bluray player or my lg tv, so luckily I have an older Roku I can use... but it doesn't seem like its tracking what I watched and what episode is next? that's kind of a pain to track that manually.


----------



## krkaufman

kbrunsting said:


> I did the recent trick to get the 3 month free deal, but now when I look at my account it says the next billing cycle is in April, when initially after doing the cancel it said May...


Yep, mine's been rolled-back to just April 17th, from May 17th. Annoying.


----------



## mattack

TonyTheTiger said:


> I managed to score the full three months deal but, TBH, there's nowhere near enough content to justify the cost.


You don't watch any shows on CBS normally?


----------



## TonyTheTiger

mattack said:


> You don't watch any shows on CBS normally?


Yes, but I have my D* sub for that! What I'm saying is that the original programming is not worth paying for, especially when I can stream the other broadcast channels and more for free.


----------



## PJO1966

I have an OTA antenna that works great. We still watch all of our CBS programming through the app. Aside from having original programming we like, it's nice to be able to start watching a show without having to reach for the remote every five minutes.


----------



## BrettStah

PJO1966 said:


> I have an OTA antenna that works great. We still watch all of our CBS programming through the app. Aside from having original programming we like, it's nice to be able to start watching a show without having to reach for the remote every five minutes.


That's a good benefit - we find that the skip mode feature of our OTA Roamio works really well most of the time though, so we rarely need to use the remote when watching any primetime content. (We have that cool auto skip mode utility running on a computer in the house, so it activates the skip mode for us automatically).


----------



## dianebrat

I saw this pop up and had to mention how much I hate CBS's approach to this.
The CBS app works completely differently on an iPad vs Apple TV.
On the iPad app I can watch this weeks shows that I missed without a subscription, i.e. I missed Survivor and wanted to watch it, the Apple TV app lets me do nothing without a subscription, the iPad app lets me watch this weeks episode so I hooked up the ipad with my HDMI cable, but this is just dumb and another reason I really do not want to subscribe.


----------



## PJO1966

BrettStah said:


> That's a good benefit - we find that the skip mode feature of our OTA Roamio works really well most of the time though, so we rarely need to use the remote when watching any primetime content. (We have that cool auto skip mode utility running on a computer in the house, so it activates the skip mode for us automatically).


I disconnected my new OTA TiVo Bolt and am using an HDHomeRun with the Channels app instead. Any time I can watch a show from beginning to end without reaching for the remote is a good thing.


----------



## JYoung

dianebrat said:


> I saw this pop up and had to mention how much I hate CBS's approach to this.
> The CBS app works completely differently on an iPad vs Apple TV.
> On the iPad app I can watch this weeks shows that I missed without a subscription, i.e. I missed Survivor and wanted to watch it, the Apple TV app lets me do nothing without a subscription, the iPad app lets me watch this weeks episode so I hooked up the ipad with my HDMI cable, but this is just dumb and another reason I really do not want to subscribe.


I noticed that about the Apple TV app.
I'm curious though, does iOS app support Airplay?


----------



## dianebrat

JYoung said:


> I noticed that about the Apple TV app.
> I'm curious though, does iOS app support Airplay?


I don't recall seeing that it does which is why I grabbed a cable.


----------



## jdm5

FYI deal referred to last week appears to be dead (VerizonUpCBS no longer valid).


----------



## mattack

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yes, but I have my D* sub for that! What I'm saying is that the original programming is not worth paying for, especially when I can stream the other broadcast channels and more for free.


Well, I do plan to eventually cancel it (I re-upped when they gave me 2 months at half price).. But paying for convenience is handy..

i.e. even though I tivo them for backup, being able to watch them WITH NO COMMERCIALS and less onscreen advertising (there is still a network bug, but not animated other-show-ads) is useful.


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> As found over on Blu-ray.com, 3 months of CBS All Access free/trial service are possible for new customers...
> 
> edit: *WARNING:* At least one person has reported only being offered 50% off" for 2 additional months on attempting to cancel their subscription. YMMV.
> 
> 
> *Sign-up:* Using the following link, sign-up for the Commercial-Free plan using code VerizonUpCBS
> 
> Stream Live NFL Games, TV Shows, News, On-Demand - CBS All Access
> 
> *Feign Cancellation: *Shortly after signing-up, attempt to cancel service, via: Account > Cancel Subscription. They should offer 2 additional free months.
> 
> You should be able to confirm your next (first!) billing date via the Account page:
> 
> View attachment 39309
> 
> 
> *NOTE: *Just be sure to actually cancel the subscription before your card is charged.





krkaufman said:


> Yep, mine's been rolled-back to just April 17th, from May 17th. Annoying.


Even more annoying, my PayPal account shows I was just billed $5 by CBS All Access for "Commercial Free (Monthly)" service.

edit: At some point since my last visit to my Account page, they've switched the discount to:

Discount: 50% Off 2 Months​edit2: CBS All Access phone support number: (888) 274.5343, Mon. - Sun. 8am - 2am ET.


----------



## MikeMar

mattack said:


> You don't watch any shows on CBS normally?


From last month, but damn once BBT is done, the only shows we watch on CBS is Elementary (wouldn't miss it if we stopped watching) and Life in Pieces (is this ever coming back)


----------



## krkaufman

MikeMar said:


> ... Life in Pieces (is this ever coming back)


via google/Wikip...

The fourth season will premiere on April 18, 2019.[1]​


----------



## mattack

My next charge day is the 24th.. I started the cancel process the other day and it didn't offer me another discount (didn't think it would).

I can also switch to yearly at $99 (or maybe $99.99 I forget) a year. That's a bit better.

Funny thing is, I can afford all of this. It's the *duplication* that bugs me more than the total cost. (Obv since have Tivos that require cable, I'm not completely getting rid of cable for many many years.. and as I said before, I tivo the shows as a 'backup' but nowadays watch on these streaming services when I can, for no commercials..)

I may cancel for a few days to see if they email me a "come back" offer, and to see what announcement comes out next week. But I can more easily imagine paying it as a yearly thing and just stick with cable + hulu + cbs.. for at least a year.


----------



## Howie

I'm starting to watch CBSAA and Hulu more and more now, foregoing recordings I already have on DirecTV. I love not having to pick up the remote and press 30 second skip a bunch of times to bypass commercials. I swear I'm getting lazier and lazier by the day. I could see me possibly getting rid of DirecTV after more than 20 years of having it.


----------



## mattack

but not all shows have even the CURRENT season in full, much less previous seasons.

The first thing I do when I go into the Hulu app is go to the 'expiring' section. It's been empty for the past week or so for me.. but usually I have 10 days to 2 weeks to make sure I watch whatever shows up there... but once in a while an entire show shows up there and there are too many to watch or I have to watch JUST that show to catch up.

so having them on my tivo as backup is good.. even though I'm often TivoING in just SD for some of these..


----------



## Edmund

try going to your account page and entering marchmad to see if you get a free month

Login to Stream Live TV, Sports, News and On Demand with CBS All Access

Back Janurary I received free month with the discount code SCORE, even though I
I have been paying for few months previously.


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> Even more annoying, my PayPal account shows I was just billed $5 by CBS All Access for "Commercial Free (Monthly)" service.
> 
> edit: At some point since my last visit to my Account page, they've switched the discount to:
> 
> Discount: 50% Off 2 Months
> edit2: CBS All Access phone support number: (888) 274.5343, Mon. - Sun. 8am - 2am ET.


Well, CBSAA customer support has remedied the glitch satisfactorily. The charge was refunded and my account now shows a next billing date of May 17th, as it originally showed. Fingers crossed; this should get me almost entirely through Discovery and much of Twilight Zone.


----------



## realityboy

I’ve been on & off with CBSAA since 2015. I recently had one free month followed by 2 months at 50% off. When I cancelled, I got an e-mail offering 20% off for the next 3 months.


----------



## ncbill

krkaufman said:


> Well, CBSAA customer support has remedied the glitch satisfactorily. The charge was refunded and my account now shows a next billing date of May 17th, as it originally showed. Fingers crossed; this should get me almost entirely through Discovery and much of Twilight Zone.


Via email or phone?

I had the same thing happen.


----------



## krkaufman

ncbill said:


> Via email or phone?


I started with a phone call to CBSAA phone support...


krkaufman said:


> CBS All Access phone support number: (888) 274.5343, Mon. - Sun. 8am - 2am ET.


... but was then instructed to forward my details and screenshots showing my original Account page terms to their email support address:

[email protected]​


----------



## mattack

I did finally cancel mine. I will likely be back in the summer if not sooner. Admittedly the $100 yearly almost tempted me not to cancel.

Like I said elsewhere, it's not the absolute price, it's the duplication of the same stuff on various services I'm paying for that slightly bugs me. (only slightly since as I have purposely "duplicated" cable as a backup)


----------



## kbrunsting

If you needed a new roku, I noticed on walmart.com, if you buy a roku you get 3 free months of cbs all access.

I think the final episode of the current season of Discovery ends the week after my free 2 months stops.


----------



## realityboy

Free month with code: SEPTEMBERSHOWS


----------



## brianric

realityboy said:


> Free month with code: SEPTEMBERSHOWS


Thank you,


----------



## Peter000

realityboy said:


> Free month with code: SEPTEMBERSHOWS


Is that for new subscribers only?


----------



## realityboy

Peter000 said:


> Is that for new subscribers only?


It should work for either if you have the redeem coupon option available. (Sometimes the option isn't there if your next due date is too far out*)

* I'm guessing on the criteria. I know I didn't have the option earlier this month, but it's there now.


----------



## MauriAnne

Thanks! The coupon worked for me. My due date is October 15th.


----------



## realityboy

New one. OCTOBERSHOWS

I just found out about this one. Expires today!


----------



## samsauce29

realityboy said:


> New one. OCTOBERSHOWS
> 
> I just found out about this one. Expires today!


Used that one with our new email address that we're consolidating to... Got 1 week trial plus a free month... Good to 12/5 or so.

Thanks!


----------



## realityboy

Just saw another one. I’m not sure when it expires but it worked for me today: FREESTREAM


----------



## MauriAnne

realityboy said:


> Just saw another one. I'm not sure when it expires but it worked for me today: FREESTREAM


Thank you! Worked for me too!


----------



## DancnDude

Thanks! I'll take another free month! 

Also, their webpage said you can use code GIVING for a free month in case this one doesn't work.


----------



## MikeekiM

There's also the code "GIVING" that gives you a free month. Code expires on 12/2/2019.


----------



## TonyD79

If any of you have a 247 sports subscription, CBS All Access is now included in that as well.


----------



## realityboy

CANDYCANE expires 12/26


----------



## MauriAnne

realityboy said:


> CANDYCANE expires 12/26


Thanks! When you posted this, I wasn't able to apply a coupon to my account, but I just checked now (with 52 minutes to spare until it expires !!) and I was able to apply it. Thanks again for saving me money!


----------



## photoshopgrl

MauriAnne said:


> Thanks! When you posted this, I wasn't able to apply a coupon to my account, but I just checked now (with 52 minutes to spare until it expires !!) and I was able to apply it. Thanks again for saving me money!


Me too, thank you!!


----------



## OlicityTiva

All Access has:

Beverly Hills 90210: Complete series
Blood & Treasure: S1
Blue Bloods: Complete series
Bull: Complete series
Cheers: Complete series
FBI: All of S2
Flashpoint: Complete series
Fraiser: Complete series
Hawaii Five-0 - Complete series
NCIS - Complete series
NCIS: Los Angeles: All of S10
NCIS: New Orleans: Complete series
Scorpion: Complete series
S.W.A.T.: All of S3

And other shows. I don't watch all of that, but the streaming service works fine for me. I watch a lot of cop shows, and they have a lot of cop shows available. So, I'm happy.


----------



## stellie93

Yeah, I watch about 3 times as many shows on CBS as the other 3 networks. I'm thinking about getting all access so I can take my time watching. I'd like to go back and watch some Cheers and Frazier too. :up:


----------



## OlicityTiva

CBS is my go-to channel. I watch 8 shows on it, and they're all cop shows.


----------



## cwerdna

Interesting... I couldn't care less about any of the shows that Olicity listed. I did watch the original 90210 in the day but wouldn't pay $ to watch it or reboots/remakes these days.

I only care about the new Star Trek content that's on service and I guess some CBSN shows if they have no ads.

I received a free month recently (so I selected the no ad version) and set it to cancel again before auto-renewing on 1/2. I will be resubscribing when the Picard show is on. Not sure if I will be able to wait for a few eps to accumulate before I start or I'll be tempted enough to subscribe soon after ep 1 airs.


----------



## OlicityTiva

Those aren't all the shows that are available on the service. I just picked out a handful of shows that I heard were pretty popular, and listed them to give non-users an idea of some of the content on the service.


----------



## SullyND

cwerdna said:


> I only care about the new Star Trek content that's on service and I guess some CBSN shows if they have no ads


Same. I don't think there's a single show I watch on CBS - I looked at what they have on All-Access but saw nothing of interest. I guess I'll get it for Picard and drop it once done.


----------



## Beryl

cwerdna said:


> Interesting... I couldn't care less about any of the shows that Olicity listed. I did watch the original 90210 in the day but wouldn't pay $ to watch it or reboots/remakes these days.
> 
> I only care about the new Star Trek content that's on service and I guess some CBSN shows if they have no ads.
> 
> I received a free month recently (so I selected the no ad version) and set it to cancel again before auto-renewing on 1/2. I will be resubscribing when the Picard show is on. Not sure if I will be able to wait for a few eps to accumulate before I start or I'll be tempted enough to subscribe soon after ep 1 airs.


Ditto. No one network gets most of my time. Well, maybe Investigation Discovery.

In addition to Star Trek, I enjoyed The Good Fight, Twilight Zone and Why Women Kill on CBSAA. Picard is the next up. My Amazon BF deal will be over March so unless I get another free month, I'll miss out until episodes accumulate.


----------



## Dawghows

Back at the beginning, I thought missing out on Star Trek Discovery would bother me enough that I'd buckle and subscribe, but I've had no trouble resisting. Picard might push me over the line, though. Even so, I'll probably hold off until I can binge it all at once.


----------



## Mikeguy

Dawghows said:


> Back at the beginning, I thought missing out on Star Trek Discovery would bother me enough that I'd buckle and subscribe, but I've had no trouble resisting.


The series has hit my local public library, on DVD.


----------



## photoshopgrl

photoshopgrl said:


> Me too, thank you!!


Hey everyone, check your account. When I entered this in Dec it told me my next monthly payment was Feb 10 and now it's reverted and I'll be charged on Jan 10. They don't seem to be allowing me that free month twice in a row.


----------



## MauriAnne

photoshopgrl said:


> Hey everyone, check your account. When I entered this in Dec it told me my next monthly payment was Feb 10 and now it's reverted and I'll be charged on Jan 10. They don't seem to be allowing me that free month twice in a row.


Boo! Me too! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## realityboy

Ugh, sorry. They usually work. I think I had a streak of 3 free months once. I guess CBS must’ve decided to tighten restrictions.


----------



## photoshopgrl

realityboy said:


> Ugh, sorry. They usually work. I think I had a streak of 3 free months once. I guess CBS must've decided to tighten restrictions.


Not your fault. I'll keep trying as codes come in. Can't hurt.


----------



## Dawghows

Mikeguy said:


> The series has hit my local public library, on DVD.


That's cool, but I no longer have any physical media players of any kind.


----------



## Mikeguy

Dawghows said:


> That's cool, but I no longer have any physical media players of any kind.


If you were nearby, I'd be happy to lend you a small, $25 (purchased 12+ years ago) DVD player I have around. 

An added bonus: a whole bunch of nifty Star Trek Discovery production featurettes on the DVDs.


----------



## Allanon

Mikeguy said:


> An added bonus: a whole bunch of nifty Star Trek Discovery production featurettes on the DVDs.


Not sure if they are the same but there are a lot of clips on the CBS site that are free to watch, they include The Ready Room, Moments of Discovery, Comic-Con stuff, behind the scenes stuff, trailers, etc.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

I just got an email offering a free month of All Access, which I'll probably make use of since Picard is starting soon. After the free month, I'll need to choose the ad or no ad version, and I can't remember even though I used All Access last time ST: Discovery was on: Are the ads only at the beginning of episodes, or are they distributed through the episodes?


----------



## Beryl

I got the offer also and don’t know the answer as I never had the commercial version.

I’m currently paying $4.99 for ad-free via Amazon BF and hoping there is another free one month offer starting March 1 as the rate goes up then.


----------



## lambertman

Ads are throughout.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

lambertman said:


> Ads are throughout.


That stinks and thanks for the info.


----------



## zubinh

Does anyone know if ST: Picard will be in 4K and/or HDR on Apple TV? Thanks.


----------



## kbrunsting

it looks like for new or prior users, you can use the JANUARY code to get a free month, then if you cancel you get half off... ends 1/27. So it looks like you can get three months for the price of one..... I'm hoping if I wait till the 27th, that it would be enough to watch the whole season of picard.


----------



## MauriAnne

photoshopgrl said:


> Hey everyone, check your account. When I entered this in Dec it told me my next monthly payment was Feb 10 and now it's reverted and I'll be charged on Jan 10. They don't seem to be allowing me that free month twice in a row.


 @photoshopgrl , check your account again. My credit card was NOT charged in January and the next billing date has been changed back to Feb 15. YAY!! Where should I go spend my $5.99 ???


----------



## photoshopgrl

MauriAnne said:


> @photoshopgrl , check your account again. My credit card was NOT charged in January and the next billing date has been changed back to Feb 15. YAY!! Where should I go spend my $5.99 ???


Oh yes, it is changed back to February! Thank you!


----------



## TAsunder

kbrunsting said:


> it looks like for new or prior users, you can use the JANUARY code to get a free month, then if you cancel you get half off... ends 1/27. So it looks like you can get three months for the price of one..... I'm hoping if I wait till the 27th, that it would be enough to watch the whole season of picard.


I think the math checks out unless they skip a week. There are supposed to be 10 episodes and if they are every thursday then the final one would be 3/26.

Does "ends 1/27" mean you can still do it on 1/27 though? *ETA:* I checked my email and it expires at 11:59pm on 1/27 so this plan will work. Maybe I'll do it too! Thanks


----------



## cwerdna

You have a week to watch the Star Trek: Picard premiere for free

For those who missed the offer but want to check out the 1st ep of "the Picard show": 


> If you wanted to catch up on the adventures of Jean-Luc Picard but don't know if you want to shell out $5.99 a month for CBS All Access, fret not. For about a week - that is, until Wednesday, Feb. 5 - the first episode of _Star Trek: Picard_ is free to watch on the CBS website.


----------



## stellie93

cwerdna said:


> You have a week to watch the Star Trek: Picard premiere for free
> 
> For those who missed the offer but want to check out the 1st ep of "the Picard show":


Thanks--watching it now. !!


----------



## ThePennyDropped

I think it's also available free on youtube.


----------



## madscientist

And it is available without extra fees on Amazon Prime if you have that... I posted this in the other thread but...


----------



## Beryl

I’m looking forward to Interrogation. If the first episode ropes me in, I might have to subscribe for a couple of months to get through it.


----------



## realityboy

Beryl said:


> I'm looking forward to Interrogation. If the first episode ropes me in, I might have to subscribe for a couple of months to get through it.


That does look interesting. The beginning of Picard overlapped with the ending of S2 of Tell Me a Story so I got caught up on it as well. I might skip a few months to get a backlog of Picard & Interrogation.


----------



## Peter000

Anybody else having issues with CBS all-access tonight? Nothing wants to play for me. I use the Apple TV app.

EDIT:It seems to be working again.


----------



## gweempose

Peter000 said:


> Anybody else having issues with CBS all-access tonight? Nothing wants to play for me. I use the Apple TV app.


I was having issues with CBS All Access last night as well. I couldn't stream on any of my devices. The service must have been down for a period of time.


----------



## MauriAnne

I've been having trouble with in on my Samsung smart TV since i got it in December. It'll play for about 20 minutes and then just get stuck, almost always during a commercial. The same program plays fine on my Roku connected to the same TV. 

First world problem, but still annoying.


----------



## Amnesia

I was having an issue watching some _ST:Voyager_, so I switched to watch on Netflix. IMO, the Netflix UI is much better, especially when it comes to skipping the intro (I like it, but it gets repetitive when bingeing) and skipping to the next episode...


----------



## cwerdna

https://slickdeals.net/f/13873406-cbs-all-access-re-subscribe-1-month-free-trial-ymmvclaims


> CBS.com is offering *New Users*: *1-Month CBS All Access Trial Membership* for *Free* when you apply promo code *DETECTIVE* at checkout. Thanks BrianK5207& maxsom [Discuss]
> 
> Additionally, CBS.com is Offering *Returning Subscribers*: *1-Month CBS All Access Trial Membership* for *Free* when you apply promo code *INTERROGATION* at checkout.
> 
> Note, you may select the plan of your choice (*Commercial Free* or *Limited Commercials* Plan).
> 
> *Editor's Notes & Price Research*
> Written by
> Offer is valid through 2/28/20. At end of the one month trial, your card will automatically be charged for your first monthly subscription period unless you cancel prior to the end of the free month.


No idea if it works since I'm still within my 1 month free for returning subscribers.


----------



## photoshopgrl

INTERROGATION worked for me, thanks!!


----------



## Tony_T

cwerdna said:


> https://slickdeals.net/f/13873406-cbs-all-access-re-subscribe-1-month-free-trial-ymmvclaims
> 
> No idea if it works since I'm still within my 1 month free for returning subscribers.


Thanks.
As the last ep of "Picard" is scheduled for 03/26, and this offer is good through 02/28, I'll wait till the 27th, as "Picard" is the only reason I'm interested in CBS All Access


----------



## MauriAnne

photoshopgrl said:


> INTERROGATION worked for me, thanks!!


Me too! Thanks, @cwerdna!


----------



## Beryl

I went ahead and took the 2 month @ 50% off offer when canceling. My credit card was replaced (fraud attempts) so the one on file won't work anymore. I tried to switch to Paypal on their site and keep getting this message:









I opened a case with CBSAA and the rep sent me this:


> Thank you for contacting CBS All Access. We apologize for any inconvenience we may have caused you. To update your credit card information or manage your subscription in general, please follow these steps:
> 
> 1. From the homepage, click "Account" under your initials in the upper right corner
> 2. Click the "Edit Payment" link, next to "Payment Method. You'll be directed to the billing/payment information page.
> 3. Enter your credit card information in the relevant fields, and click "Submit" when you're done.


I don't want to give them my credit card directly but I'm thinking that you can't switch to Paypal right now on CBSAA. They will likely get this resolved when they attempt to charge a cancelled credit card next week.


----------



## HerronScott

We've been watching Star Trek Discovery through Amazon Prime and they seem to do a poor job of timing the commercials correctly. Usually they play a few seconds early, so when you come back from the commercial there's still a second or 2 of show that plays before where the break really should be. 

Is this CBS All Access or because I'm accessing it through Amazon Prime?

Scott


----------



## cwerdna

^^^
Out of curiosity, why would one do that? Is there some advantage vs. directly subscribing to CBS AA? (I don't subscribe to Amazon Prime so the odds of me doing that are even lower.)


----------



## HerronScott

cwerdna said:


> Out of curiosity, why would one do that? Is there some advantage vs. directly subscribing to CBS AA? (I don't subscribe to Amazon Prime so the odds of me doing that are even lower.)


We already have Amazon Prime and this way we can watch the show using our Roamio Pro versus using some other streaming device.

Scott


----------



## lambertman

HerronScott said:


> We've been watching Star Trek Discovery through Amazon Prime and they seem to do a poor job of timing the commercials correctly. Usually they play a few seconds early, so when you come back from the commercial there's still a second or 2 of show that plays before where the break really should be.
> 
> Is this CBS All Access or because I'm accessing it through Amazon Prime?
> 
> Scott


I was seeing this as well while watching directly through CBS.


----------



## cwerdna

HerronScott said:


> We already have Amazon Prime and this way we can watch the show using our Roamio Pro versus using some other streaming device.


I see. I don't bother using my TiVo Bolt+ for any streaming services. I tend to pick my Roku 3 first but depending on the service, I may be able to fall back to Chromecast or Apple TV 4th gen. I dislike the ATV4's remote but sometimes like to try a different experience.


----------



## Beryl

cwerdna said:


> ^^^
> Out of curiosity, why would one do that? Is there some advantage vs. directly subscribing to CBS AA? (I don't subscribe to Amazon Prime so the odds of me doing that are even lower.)


I've done this to take advantage of a Prime Day promotion.

I don't know if there is another 5% discount using the Amazon credit card but I use that card exclusively on Amazon.com for that benefit.


----------



## ej42137

cwerdna said:


> ^^^
> Out of curiosity, why would one do that? Is there some advantage vs. directly subscribing to CBS AA? (I don't subscribe to Amazon Prime so the odds of me doing that are even lower.)


I was subscribing directly, but I changed to subscribing under Prime because CBSAA was having frequent connection issues. It did indeed make the connection to CBSAA much more reliable.


----------



## cwerdna

^^^
Interesting. I've never had any "connection" probs with CBS AA. 

However, when I tried to use their Chromecast support from my iPhone 8 at my parents' house, it was flat out BROKEN. It didn't work at all. Couldn't cast anything from the CBS AA app to their Chromecast. Netflix and YouTube were ok.


----------



## TonyD79

HerronScott said:


> We've been watching Star Trek Discovery through Amazon Prime and they seem to do a poor job of timing the commercials correctly. Usually they play a few seconds early, so when you come back from the commercial there's still a second or 2 of show that plays before where the break really should be.
> 
> Is this CBS All Access or because I'm accessing it through Amazon Prime?
> 
> Scott


Commercials?


----------



## kaszeta

cwerdna said:


> ^^^
> Out of curiosity, why would one do that? Is there some advantage vs. directly subscribing to CBS AA? (I don't subscribe to Amazon Prime so the odds of me doing that are even lower.)


A bit more flexibility. Note that if you subscribe through Amazon, you can also link a CBS account to it and use the CBS app. Not sure if that works in the other direction

Verify Amazon Account for CBS All Access on Prime Video


----------



## HerronScott

TonyD79 said:


> Commercials?


Sure, some of us are "thrifty" (read cheap) and subscribe to the $5.99 plan with limited commercials versus the $9.99 commercial-free plan.  Binging Discovery and Picard and then going to cancel until new seasons come out.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott

kaszeta said:


> A bit more flexibility. Note that if you subscribe through Amazon, you can also link a CBS account to it and use the CBS app. Not sure if that works in the other direction
> 
> Verify Amazon Account for CBS All Access on Prime Video


Cool thanks for this!

Scott


----------



## TonyD79

HerronScott said:


> Sure, some of us are "thrifty" (read cheap) and subscribe to the $5.99 plan with limited commercials versus the $9.99 commercial-free plan.  Binging Discovery and Picard and then going to cancel until new seasons come out.
> 
> Scott


Didn't know that was an option. I get all access as a perk from 247 sports. No commercials.


----------



## Tony_T

If you have AMEX, check your offers, I have one for “spend $9, get $5 back, up to 2x, total $10”


----------



## photoshopgrl

Tony_T said:


> If you have AMEX, check your offers, I have one for "spend $9, get $5 back, up to 2x, total $10"


I see this expires in a few days though and since I used the code for a free month I can't add it but thanks for the head's up!


----------



## cwerdna

kbrunsting said:


> it looks like for new or prior users, you can use the JANUARY code to get a free month, then if you cancel you get half off... ends 1/27. So it looks like you can get three months for the price of one..... I'm hoping if I wait till the 27th, that it would be enough to watch the whole season of picard.


I used that code as a returning subscriber early in the morning of 1/27.

Since I am about to need to pay soon if I don't cancel, I planned to cancel then wait for a few Picard eps to build up and resubscribe. When I clicked cancel, I was offered 50% off for the next 2 months (I'd earlier selected the $9.99/mo commercial free plan), so I went with that.


----------



## mattyro7878

HerronScott said:


> We've been watching Star Trek Discovery through Amazon Prime and they seem to do a poor job of timing the commercials correctly. Usually they play a few seconds early, so when you come back from the commercial there's still a second or 2 of show that plays before where the break really should be.
> 
> Is this CBS All Access or because I'm accessing it through Amazon Prime?
> 
> Scott


iT IS A cbs aLLaCCESS ISSUE...AS IS THE "10 SECONDS BEHIND" CLOSED CAPTIONING WHICh has been an issue since episode 1 right up until last Thursday. Apologize for CAPSLOCK!!


----------



## Beryl

Anyone have trouble switching to PayPal ?

I attempted to cancel my account and they through up the 50% off for 2 months. I agreed to that and chose to use PayPal instead of updating the credit card information since I cancelled the card they have on file. I consistently got this error on my iPad and iPhone. 








CBS help suggested using a desktop. I told them that since I can't do that, we will let it fail and let the account get cancelled.

Today, when the old credit card didn't work, I got the notice.








I try PayPal one more time and get the same error. Cool. Buh-bye, CBS until another promotion comes around.

Then, the credit card company supplied them the new one and they charged me the full amount instead of the 50% off for two months . I called CBS and got someone to cancel my account and escalated to have the one month payment reversed. I checked my account and the new credit card doesn't appear. It does look like I still have access for the month though. 









I think I'll use Amazon going forward unless I get a freebie 30 day code. I might have to get on a desktop to turn on PayPal though.


----------



## Steveknj

Just got an email from Roku....3 months free trial for CBSAA.


----------



## Tony_T

Steveknj said:


> Just got an email from Roku....3 months free trial for CBSAA.


Did you just buy a new Roku?
Roku is Offering 3 Months of CBS All Access Free with Roku Players & Roku TVs - Cord Cutters News
_This offer applies to new Roku streaming players, Roku TVs, and Roku Smart Soundbars. The offer applies to new Roku devices purchased between February 7 and March 29, 2020. To get the free three months of CBS All Access, the offer has to be redeemed by April 5, 2020. The offer is only available to new CBS customers._​


----------



## Steveknj

Tony_T said:


> Did you just buy a new Roku?
> Roku is Offering 3 Months of CBS All Access Free with Roku Players & Roku TVs - Cord Cutters News
> _This offer applies to new Roku streaming players, Roku TVs, and Roku Smart Soundbars. The offer applies to new Roku devices purchased between February 7 and March 29, 2020. To get the free three months of CBS All Access, the offer has to be redeemed by April 5, 2020. The offer is only available to new CBS customers._​


I bought a new Roku TV, the other day but have had other Rokus for years, so it's not a new account.


----------



## cwerdna

Beryl, sorry to hear about your troubles. I've never used Paypal with CBS AA.


cwerdna said:


> Since I am about to need to pay soon if I don't cancel, I planned to cancel then wait for a few Picard eps to build up and resubscribe. When I clicked cancel, I was offered 50% off for the next 2 months (I'd earlier selected the $9.99/mo commercial free plan), so I went with that.


And, as expected, I got this alert my Chase credit card:
"As you requested, we are notifying you of an online, phone or mail order charge. This charge of ($USD) 4.99 at CBS ALL ACCESS has been authorized on 02/27/2020 5:11:01 AM EST."

My account shows that I'm on Commercial Free (Monthly), $9.99/mo but with discount 50% off 2 Months.


----------



## Edmund

photoshopgrl said:


> INTERROGATION worked for me, thanks!!


Worked for me as well.  Thanks.


----------



## kbrunsting

I signed up for the 50% of 2 months with paypal.... and got my email yesterday charging me for the 4.99


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> Thanks.
> As the last ep of "Picard" is scheduled for 03/26, and this offer is good through 02/28, I'll wait till the 27th, as "Picard" is the only reason I'm interested in CBS All Access


Just subscribed for the free month (commercial free) with the code INTERROGATION (ends today).


----------



## MikeekiM

Tony_T said:


> Just subscribed for the free month (commercial free) with the code INTERROGATION (ends today).


Hmmm... I just did the same...

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Tony_T

Mine said the next billing date is March 28th
Looks like you got 2 months somehow 

Edit: I just went to the website and mine now says April 28th.
(My guess is that they'll catch and correct this later)


----------



## indyrobb

Mine shows April 25th, but I think that's because I just had a payment go through the other day. So I'm paid up until March and then the free month kicks in.


----------



## madscientist

Hm. I tried to use INTERROGATION but my account says I have 100% off 1 month of "Limited Commercials" not "Commercial Free". If that's what it really is, I won't be using this at all... I have no time in my life for commercials!


----------



## Tony_T

madscientist said:


> Hm. I tried to use INTERROGATION but my account says I have 100% off 1 month of "Limited Commercials" not "Commercial Free". If that's what it really is, I won't be using this at all... I have no time in my life for commercials!


You have a choice before you apply the code and check-out to select Commercial Free or Limited Commercials. I selected and got Commercial Free (Watching e2 of Picard now, commercial free )


----------



## krkaufman

Just wanted to post how thrilled I was to remember to cancel my CBSAA sub and get the 2 months at 50% offer ... 15 minutes before midnight.


----------



## madscientist

Tony_T said:


> You have a choice before you apply the code and check-out to select Commercial Free or Limited Commercials. I selected and got Commercial Free (Watching e2 of Picard now, commercial free )


I was very careful to select commercial-free every time... I had to try multiple times because apparently it doesn't work well with Firefox; the page where you enter your credit card and code didn't work: after clicking the "submit" button there it just sat forever. Eventually I had to switch to Chrome to complete the account subscription. I guess somehow in all that mess, it reset my account type incorrectly.

I looked all over for any way to upgrade my account to commercial-free without losing the free month but there didn't seem to be one. Even the "please don't go" free month came back as limited commercials.

So, I just unsubscribed. See ya, CBSAA!


----------



## Beryl

Sounds like they have a few unresolved issues with their website. 

I don’t believe in commercials and wouldn’t pay $2-3 month to a service (CBSAA, Hulu....) unless they are skippable.


----------



## Mikeguy

Beryl said:


> I don't believe in commercials . . . .


You're funny.


----------



## jilter

Steveknj said:


> Just got an email from Roku....3 months free trial for CBSAA.


Would this be for the commercial-free plan?


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> Mine said the next billing date is March 28th
> Looks like you got 2 months somehow
> Edit: I just went to the website and mine now says April 28th.
> (*My guess is that they'll catch and correct this later*)


Back to March 28th.


----------



## cwerdna

CBS offers a free month of All Access so you can binge-watch 'Picard'


----------



## jilter

Thanks for posting!
Would anyone know if this would preclude me from taking advantage of other CBS offers?


----------



## cwerdna

cwerdna said:


> I used that code as a returning subscriber early in the morning of 1/27.
> 
> Since I am about to need to pay soon if I don't cancel, I planned to cancel then wait for a few Picard eps to build up and resubscribe. When I clicked cancel, I was offered 50% off for the next 2 months (I'd earlier selected the $9.99/mo commercial free plan), so I went with that.


I set my account to cancel on 4/26, so that it wouldn't auto-renew on 4/27. That worked fine.

This afternoon I received an email "Come back & get 1 month FREE!". From the bottom of it


> *Enter promo code and get 1 month free off of your CBS All Access Limited Commercials or Commercial Free plan. Offer expires at 11:59 PM ET on May 04, 2020. Offer is not transferable. At end of the promotional period, your card will automatically be charged the full price for your monthly subscription period unless you cancel (at 888-274-5343) or by logging into your account at www.cbs.com/allaccess/account prior to the end of the promotional period. Subscriptions automatically renew...


The code looks personalized this time.


----------



## cwerdna

^^^
Ok, so I canceled before it was going to auto-renew.

Today I received another email to rejoin and receive 50% off for 2 months. They want me to rejoin by June 14th and the promo code looks personalized. Not planning to rejoin at this point.


----------



## Tony_T

I’ll be back for s2 of ST: P. 
Nothing else on AA interests me.


----------



## cwerdna

^^^
Yeah. That's a big part of the problem for me. Other than Star Trek content that's exclusive to CBS AA, nothing else to me makes the service worth paying for.

I glanced around to see if it had any extras material for the Star Trek shows like you'd find on DVD/BD discs but there were none.  Ages ago, when I subscribed to Netflix and/or Blockbuster DVDs by mail, I'd rent those only to watch the extras.


----------



## Peter000

cwerdna said:


> I glanced around to see if it had any extras material for the Star Trek shows like you'd find on DVD/BD discs but there were none.


Why would you think there would be? I've rarely seen extras unless buying a show or movie. But there is a whole companion show for each episode of Discovery and Picard.


----------



## cwerdna

Peter000 said:


> Why would you think there would be? I've rarely seen extras unless buying a show or movie. But there is a whole companion show for each episode of Discovery and Picard.


Well... I was just hoping and if there were, I was going to watch the extras I hadn't seen.

But yeah, for Disco and Picard there were After Trek (I enjoyed it and watched every ep), its replacement after show (a step backwards to the point where I stopped watching) and then Wil Wheaton's after show for Picard, which was decent.

Many of the other extras for those two shows are (IIRC) accessible on cbs.com w/o an AA subscription or up for free on YouTube.


----------



## MScottC

ViacomCBS Debuts Expanded and Enhanced CBS All Access


----------



## Howie

Cool. I was already paying for the no ad version anyway. More stuff!


----------



## Hoffer

I finally got around to finishing Picard over the weekend, and was planning on cancelling. I guess I better check out the update to see if I want to stick around.


----------



## jlb

Nothing really very exciting about the update IMHO


----------



## Hoffer

I was checking things out last night. I noticed Nash Bridges was on there. I never watched the show. I decided I would watch the very first episode, for the hell of it. 

What they've got going on is very odd. It had like 7 seasons. First season said they had 5 episodes. So, I thought it was one of those very short first seasons. Took me a minute to figure out, but they only had episodes 3, 4, 11, 12 and 13 of the first season. What is the point of that? I assume this is due to the show being in syndication somewhere, or something. Just seems pointless. 

Looking at a lot of other shows, they only have episodes from recent seasons. I know this is because the show was sold to some other service, or again because of syndication. I'm just not interested in a service that has a show, but doesn't have every episode of that show.


----------



## MauriAnne

Hoffer said:


> What they've got going on is very odd. It had like 7 seasons. First season said they had 5 episodes. So, I thought it was one of those very short first seasons. Took me a minute to figure out, but they only had episodes 3, 4, 11, 12 and 13 of the first season. What is the point of that? I assume this is due to the show being in syndication somewhere, or something. Just seems pointless.


JAG is like this too. They are missing quite a few episodes in each season, and Amazon is missing the same episodes as well. I wondered if it had to do with royalties to guest stars.


----------



## Hoffer

MauriAnne said:


> JAG is like this too. They are missing quite a few episodes in each season, and Amazon is missing the same episodes as well. I wondered if it had to do with royalties to guest stars.


Oh, or maybe it is a music rights thing. Heard of other shows that have removed songs from a TV show for streaming, and replaced with some generic song. Maybe nobody cares about Nash Bridges enough to switch out songs.


----------



## jilter

Every time this thread moves to the top, I contemplate subscribing. Then I take a closer look and decide there is nothing they offer that I like that is worth paying more for. And, seems like constant wrangling month to month. Then, in their new announcement, they sound so weak: _We were the first to do this, therefore we must be the best._
I would like to see The Good Fight in its entirety; guess I will have to figure out another way.


----------



## mattack

I watch all of the CBS shows I watch on there.. (well, except for Big Brother, which I'm now watching again via extra-sped up Quickplay on TiVo). but e.g. Bull, FBI, both of which I have to catch up on.. I watch there.

The only new thing added this time that sounded interesting was 'some' of The Challenge from MTV.. but again, I wish these streaming services let me watch at least 1.5x. I would watch reality shows (including past seasons I had skipped if available) via streaming then.


----------



## FilmCritic3000

This makes sense to me. To alot of consumers, the CBS All Access name probably just makes them think it's an extension of the television network.

*CBS All Access May Be Rebranded As Paramount+*

CBS All Access May Be Rebranded As Paramount+

_The remerged ViacomCBS has already announced its intentions to expand CBS All Access, home to the Star Trek Universe on TV, and relaunch the service with a new brand in early 2021. Integration of more content from across the ViacomCBS portfolio has already begun, with the goal of transforming All Access into a "super streamer" to take on competition from other media companies.

A new Financial Times profile on ViacomCBS Chairperson Shari Redstone reports that the media conglomerate has put together a shortlist for the new name of the planned "super streamer." And according to the report, the name at the top of that list is "Paramount+."_


----------



## realityboy

I’m not a fan of the name. It just makes it sound like an extension of Paramount Network instead.

Edit: Yellowstone is probably the biggest show on Paramount Network, and it’s streaming on Peacock.


----------



## MScottC

FilmCritic3000 said:


> This makes sense to me. To alot of consumers, the CBS All Access name probably just makes them think it's an extension of the television network.
> 
> *CBS All Access May Be Rebranded As Paramount+*
> 
> CBS All Access May Be Rebranded As Paramount+
> 
> _The remerged ViacomCBS has already announced its intentions to expand CBS All Access, home to the Star Trek Universe on TV, and relaunch the service with a new brand in early 2021. Integration of more content from across the ViacomCBS portfolio has already begun, with the goal of transforming All Access into a "super streamer" to take on competition from other media companies.
> 
> A new Financial Times profile on ViacomCBS Chairperson Shari Redstone reports that the media conglomerate has put together a shortlist for the new name of the planned "super streamer." And according to the report, the name at the top of that list is "Paramount+."_


LOL, as a CBS Employee... I hate it.


----------



## mattack

FilmCritic3000 said:


> This makes sense to me. To alot of consumers, the CBS All Access name probably just makes them think it's an extension of the television network.
> 
> *CBS All Access May Be Rebranded As Paramount+*


yeah, heh, I thought that might get me that Yellowstone show (though I have far more than I can watch already, so I was only mildly curious).. but the other response shoots that down.

As much as people think networks are dead, etc., I think CBS is overall a far better name. Though heck, the biggest name associated with Paramount was Star Trek.. and now of course CBS All Access advertises its Trek shows up the wazoo. (Which is so weird since I know it orig aired on NBC.. and yes I know production company and airing network are different.)


----------



## MauriAnne

Coupon KICKOFF worked for me today. YMMV.


----------



## realityboy

MauriAnne said:


> Coupon KICKOFF worked for me today. YMMV.


Worked for me. Thanks.


----------



## DancnDude

Thanks! Mine just expired a few days ago and this code worked for another month. So easy to basically just subscribe every other month for free!


----------



## GBL

MauriAnne said:


> Coupon KICKOFF worked for me today. YMMV.


Worked for me as well! Thanks!


----------



## MikeekiM

My account seems to be "stuck" in the mode that does not accept coupon codes... I have checked back frequently over the last month, and there is no way for me to enter a coupon code...

Usually that option is gone for a while, but eventually returns... Odd...


----------



## eddyj

This could be in the annoy thread too...

Even with ad-free subscription, I cannot start a show on the CBS All-Access roku app without turning off my pi-hole.


----------



## MauriAnne

MikeekiM said:


> My account seems to be "stuck" in the mode that does not accept coupon codes... I have checked back frequently over the last month, and there is no way for me to enter a coupon code...
> 
> Usually that option is gone for a while, but eventually returns... Odd...


It seems like I get the coupon option just a couple days before the subscription is due to expire. And then I hope I can find a coupon.


----------



## MikeekiM

MauriAnne said:


> It seems like I get the coupon option just a couple days before the subscription is due to expire. And then I hope I can find a coupon.


I cancelled my subscription well over a month ago, and I still do not have the coupon option in "My Account" screen...


----------



## aaronwt

MauriAnne said:


> Coupon KICKOFF worked for me today. YMMV.


Is that good for a month of the commercial free version? My free month of CBSAA(commercial free) on Amazon Prime runs out today.

EDIT: The only thing I had been watching was the Star Trek Lower Decks. I see Star Trek Discovery doesn't start until October 15th. So I might as well wait until then to get a free month. Like I've done in previous years.


----------



## hapster85

realityboy said:


> I'm not a fan of the name. It just makes it sound like an extension of Paramount Network instead.
> 
> Edit: Yellowstone is probably the biggest show on Paramount Network, and it's streaming on Peacock.


I agree. "Paramount+" just sucks as a name, and certainly isn't going to clear up any branding confusion. A lot of people seem to already call it "All Access" anyway ... Why don't they just go with that?

As to "Yellowstone" streaming on Peacock, when it airs on Paramount, that gave me a WTH moment as well.


----------



## justen_m

aaronwt said:


> Is that good for a month of the commercial free version? My free month of CBSAA(commercial free) on Amazon Prime runs out today.
> 
> EDIT: The only thing I had been watching was the Star Trek Lower Decks. I see Star Trek Discovery doesn't start until October 15th. So I might as well wait until then to get a free month. Like I've done in previous years.


Yes, commercial free. I resumed an account I had suspended long ago. It initially wanted 9.99 immediate payment. The kickoff coupon code now says $0 due, and 1 month free.

[edit] Here's my Account page after I resumed a minute ago...
*Subscription & Billing*
CBS All Access Plan
Commercial Free (Monthly)
Add-Ons
Add SHOWTIME to your subscription
Price
$9.99/month
Discount
100% off 1 Month
Next Billing Date
October 14th, 2020


----------



## DancnDude

MikeekiM said:


> I cancelled my subscription well over a month ago, and I still do not have the coupon option in "My Account" screen...


I didn't put the code in the "My Account" screen, but on the payment screen. First needed to select the no commercial option. Then it asked for credit card info. On the right-hand side of the screen, there was a link to enter a coupon code which then changed the $9.99 to $0. Not sure if this helps.


----------



## MikeekiM

DancnDude said:


> I didn't put the code in the "My Account" screen, but on the payment screen. First needed to select the no commercial option. Then it asked for credit card info. On the right-hand side of the screen, there was a link to enter a coupon code which then changed the $9.99 to $0. Not sure if this helps.


OK... That does help... I guess it no longer makes sense for me to look for the promo code field on the My Account screen if it no longer resides on that page!!! LOL... I guess I will be waiting forever...

So I guess I have to press the "Subscribe Now!" link and it will put me through a list of questions and allow me to enter a promo code sometime during that process???










I have been scared to press the "Subscribe Now!" link because my credit card information is already on-file, and I was scared that pressing that link would automatically activate my subscription (and the associated billing)... Is that how you all are doing this? I don't want to press this button if it will automatically bill me!

Thanks...


----------



## MauriAnne

I had a place to enter the coupon code on the Account screen but my subscription has been active.


----------



## MikeekiM

MauriAnne said:


> I had a place to enter the coupon code on the Account screen but my subscription has been active.


Yes...If I recall correctly, there used to be a link to "Enter Promo Code" or something like that right above the "Redeem Gift Card" link...


----------



## DancnDude

MikeekiM said:


> OK... That does help... I guess it no longer makes sense for me to look for the promo code field on the My Account screen if it no longer resides on that page!!! LOL... I guess I will be waiting forever...
> 
> So I guess I have to press the "Subscribe Now!" link and it will put me through a list of questions and allow me to enter a promo code sometime during that process???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been scared to press the "Subscribe Now!" link because my credit card information is already on-file, and I was scared that pressing that link would automatically activate my subscription (and the associated billing)... Is that how you all are doing this? I don't want to press this button if it will automatically bill me!
> 
> Thanks...


I didn't click that either, since I think the home screen had a subscribe button which I clicked. But I'd be fairly confident clicking that button because it's going to have to ask you which subscription you want, the one with commercials or the one without. I had subscribed previously and it still made me enter my credit card information, so I would guess they just forget it when you unsubscribe.


----------



## jlb

FilmCritic3000 said:


> This makes sense to me. To alot of consumers, the CBS All Access name probably just makes them think it's an extension of the television network.
> 
> *CBS All Access May Be Rebranded As Paramount+*
> 
> CBS All Access May Be Rebranded As Paramount+
> 
> _The remerged ViacomCBS has already announced its intentions to expand CBS All Access, home to the Star Trek Universe on TV, and relaunch the service with a new brand in early 2021. Integration of more content from across the ViacomCBS portfolio has already begun, with the goal of transforming All Access into a "super streamer" to take on competition from other media companies.
> 
> A new Financial Times profile on ViacomCBS Chairperson Shari Redstone reports that the media conglomerate has put together a shortlist for the new name of the planned "super streamer." And according to the report, the name at the top of that list is "Paramount+."_


So they press released this now....

I hope pricing stays the same.....


----------



## Beryl

I’m am idiot. The discount code worked but I forgot that I had CBS/Showtime via Apple TV+. 

Thanks for posting these though.


----------



## dthmj

I had never tried a coupon code because we've been continuously subscribed, and figured it wouldn't work - but reading this thread, seemed it would. But I just tried it - and bam - free month!


----------



## trainman

The forthcoming new name for CBS All Access was announced today, and it's...

*Paramount+*

Counting down the days, I guess, until HBO Max gets renamed Warner+, and Peacock gets renamed Universal+.

(Article about the rebranding)


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Apple has a great deal. Buy any apple device and get one year of Apple Tv + for free. then if you have apple tv +, you can get CBS all access (no commercials) + Showtime for a total of $9.99 per month


----------



## Beryl

tivoknucklehead said:


> Apple has a great deal. Buy any apple device and get one year of Apple Tv + for free. then if you have apple tv +, you can get CBS all access (no commercials) + Showtime for a total of $9.99 per month


That's what I have but I'm trying to figure out how to get another free year after buying a new device. It appears that you only get one year per Apple ID.

If I buy another device, I have to play games to use another free year and save the $84
- Create another Apple ID
- use family sharing to gain access to content owned by the old ID
- cancel TV+, CBS, Showtime on old ID
- subscribe to TV+ CBS, Showtime with new account.

They should just issue a unique free year code per purchased device.


----------



## aaronwt

tivoknucklehead said:


> Apple has a great deal. Buy any apple device and get one year of Apple Tv + for free. then if you have apple tv +, you can get CBS all access (no commercials) + Showtime for a total of $9.99 per month


Unfortunately that's not a very good deal for me. I need to have something to watch. Not much on AppleTV+, Showtime or CBS ALL access I want to watch now. Which is why I subscribe to CBS AA only a few months out of the year. And showtime cancelled the three or four shows I used to watch on there. And the only reason I'm currently subscribing to Apple Tv plus(I've watched most of what I want to on there) is because American express is crediting me up to $20 each month for streaming services Through the end of the year.

So it covers Hulu and Apple TV+ right now for me. My Disney+ was prepaid for three years. And my current Netflix UHD subscription had over two years at half price. From the gift cards I got at 50% off. But that runs out after the Amex promotion ends. So I'll need to start paying the $16 a month for Netflix UHD next year.


----------



## MikeekiM

trainman said:


> The forthcoming new name for CBS All Access was announced today, and it's...
> 
> *Paramount+*
> 
> Counting down the days, I guess, until HBO Max gets renamed Warner+, and Peacock gets renamed Universal+.
> 
> (Article about the rebranding)


In other news, Parmount+ will not be available on Roku or Amazon Fire TV...

Kidding...but based on the handling of HBO Max and Peacock, I would not be surprised in the least...


----------



## MikeekiM

dthmj said:


> I had never tried a coupon code because we've been continuously subscribed, and figured it wouldn't work - but reading this thread, seemed it would. But I just tried it - and bam - free month!


Where did you enter the coupon code? I am still trying to figure out where mine is located (I still haven't found the confidence to hit the "Subscribe Now!" link)... But if you can confirm that this is where it is, that would be great feedback for me!


----------



## dthmj

I was already subscribed. It was a link somewhere around redeem gift card on the main account page. You could go in and delete your payment method and then try the subscribe now button.


----------



## DancnDude

Paramount+ is a terrible name. And I think this is going to just cause a whole lot more confusion.


----------



## MauriAnne

MauriAnne said:


> Coupon KICKOFF worked for me today. YMMV.


And coupon FALL worked for me today. Hope it works for you too.


----------



## dthmj

MauriAnne said:


> And coupon FALL worked for me today. Hope it works for you too.


Worked for me!

I redeemed a coupon last month too. I no longer see the "Redeem a Coupon" on my account page - so I may not be able to do it again. Or maybe it will show up when there are less than 30 days to my next payment.


----------



## GBL

MauriAnne said:


> And coupon FALL worked for me today. Hope it works for you too.


Worked for me as well! Thanks!!


----------



## MauriAnne

dthmj said:


> Worked for me!
> 
> I redeemed a coupon last month too . I no longer see the "Redeem a Coupon" on my account page - so I may not be able to do it again. Or maybe it will show up when there are less than 30 days to my next payment.


It seems kind of random when the coupon box shows up. For me, most times it only shows up a couple days before my renewal date, but today, my renewal was 11/15 and this coupon pushed it out until 12/15. I have probably used coupons the last 6-8 months. Plus, I love it that the coupon works for the commercial-free plan.


----------



## realityboy

Fall worked for me.


----------



## DancnDude

Cool, another free month! That makes 3 in a row  We can finish up the season of Lower Decks.


----------



## hapster85

Forgot to try KICKOFF last month. Didn't work today. FALL did work, though.


----------



## hummingbird_206

MauriAnne said:


> And coupon FALL worked for me today. Hope it works for you too.


Worked for me, thanks! Next renewal date is Dec 5. I was going to cancel before Nov 5, but a free month is good. I might be able to finish Picard and The Good Fight after all.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Is there a way to download episodes to view offline? I can't find a way but thought I'd ask here in case I missed something.


----------



## jlb

IIRC, only the commercial-free subscription plan allows for that.


----------



## hummingbird_206

jlb said:


> IIRC, only the commercial-free subscription plan allows for that.


I have the commercial free plan but still can't figure out how to download shows.


----------



## DancnDude

hummingbird_206 said:


> I have the commercial free plan but still can't figure out how to download shows.


When I go to an individual show's page in the CBS app, where it lists all the episodes, there is a download button next to each episode.


----------



## hummingbird_206

DancnDude said:


> When I go to an individual show's page in the CBS app, where it lists all the episodes, there is a download button next to each episode.


Thanks, I didn't think about trying the mobile app. I'm using the Edge Browser and a Win10 laptop and don't see that. Guess I'll have to d/l to my iPad and view on there.


----------



## krkaufman

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thanks, I didn't think about trying the mobile app. I'm using the Edge Browser and a Win10 laptop and don't see that. Guess I'll have to d/l to my iPad and view on there.


Is there a CBS All Access "App" in the Microsoft Store (rather than using a browser)?

edit: Like this? >>> Get CBS All Access - Microsoft Store (OOF, this one appears only available on the latest Xboxes)


----------



## hummingbird_206

krkaufman said:


> Is there a CBS All Access "App" in the Microsoft Store (rather than using a browser)?
> 
> edit: Like this? >>> Get CBS All Access - Microsoft Store (OOF, this one appears only available on the latest Xboxes)


Yeah, I couldn't find one for Windows. Thanks for checking.


----------



## krkaufman

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't find one for Windows. Thanks for checking.


Yeah, I expect that downloads would be limited to just the "Mobile Devices" in the CBSAA "Supported Devices" list.


----------



## hapster85

Anyone heard of any more promo codes floating around out there?


----------



## justen_m

hapster85 said:


> Anyone heard of any more promo codes floating around out there?


Not for a free month or anything, but when I went to cancel my subscription yesterday, I was offered a 50% discount for two months. So I'm in for another two months at $5/month, Commercial Free (Monthly).


----------



## realityboy

justen_m said:


> Not for a free month or anything, but when I went to cancel my subscription yesterday, I was offered a 50% discount for two months. So I'm in for another two months at $5/month, Commercial Free (Monthly).


I got that offer yesterday or the day before, but I declined and cancelled anyway. Today, they sent me an email with a code for a free month: HZWC1B

I don't know if that would work for everyone or not. It's not the usual generic coupon word.


----------



## hapster85

It's not giving me the option to enter a code like before, so guessing there's not a general code going around right now.

I clicked "cancel" a couple of days ago, and got the half off offer, but may just cancel and see what happens. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## mattack

you know you can pay yearly for $100/year right?


----------



## aaronwt

realityboy said:


> I got that offer yesterday or the day before, but I declined and cancelled anyway. Today, they sent me an email with a code for a free month: HZWC1B
> 
> I don't know if that would work for everyone or not. It's not the usual generic coupon word.


Hey. I just tried this. I didn't think it would work but my account took the code. And now shows my next billing date is December 25th. Instead of November 25th. And now there is no option enter a coupon code. So Thanks!!

I see I'll still need to pay for January since ST: Discovery has an episode on 12/31/2020 and 01/07/2021.


----------



## hapster85

aaronwt said:


> Hey. I just tried this. I didn't think it would work but my account took the code. And now shows my next billing date is December 25th. Instead of November 25th. And now there is no option enter a coupon code. So Thanks!!


Same here. Cancelled. Refreshed the page. Got the option to enter a coupon code. Entered. Resumed subscription. Next billing date is now one month later. Sweet.


----------



## MauriAnne

MauriAnne said:


> ..today, my renewal was 11/15 and this coupon pushed it out until 12/15.


I posted that about a month ago. When I looked at my account today, the renewal date was moved back to 11/15 and there's no coupon box. BOO !!

I hate it that they make changes like this without notifying me or explaining.


----------



## hapster85

MauriAnne said:


> I posted that about a month ago. When I looked at my account today, the renewal date was moved back to 11/15 and there's no coupon box. BOO !!
> 
> I hate it that they make changes like this without notifying me or explaining.


They voided your coupon?


----------



## MauriAnne

hapster85 said:


> They voided your coupon?


That's apparently what they did. When I applied the coupon in October, it moved my next billing date from Nov to Dec. Now, it's back to Nov.


----------



## Beryl

MauriAnne said:


> That's apparently what they did. When I applied the coupon in October, it moved my next billing date from Nov to Dec. Now, it's back to Nov.


That happened to me once. I wished I'd taken a screenshot.


----------



## hapster85

Guess I'll need to keep an eye on mine then.


----------



## aaronwt

WTH? I just had it happen to me. My next billing date is back to November 25th.

But it still shows that I should have 100% off one month. So maybe they will just charge me zero on November 25th?


----------



## justen_m

aaronwt said:


> WTH? I just had it happen to me. My next billing date is back to November 25th.
> 
> But it still shows that I should have 100% off one month. So maybe they will just charge me zero on November 25th?


For me (was going to cancel a couple days ago, but decided to stick with it after an offer of 50% off for two months) it still showed the price as $9.99, and the line below that showed the discount. When I was billed today, I checked my credit card, and it was for $4.99. So maybe you will be billed $0. Probably have to check your CC statement when the date arrives.


----------



## dthmj

Mine shows a free month, and next billing date as Nov 23rd, which I think should be correct. But I also do not have a new coupon box - so this may be the end of free months. At least they didn't take my free month away.


----------



## hapster85

Mine changed back to November 19th sometime in the past 24 hours. So I cancelled again. If they email me a coupon, I'll try it. If not, of well.


----------



## realityboy

Mine changed back as well even though I used the coupon code that they sent me.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Mine is still showing renewal on Dec 5 (I used the Fall code to go from Nov 5 to Dec 5.) I'd be pretty PO'd if they changed the date to exclude the previously accepted coupon. Very sorry that's happening to folks.


----------



## MauriAnne

MauriAnne said:


> I posted that about a month ago. When I looked at my account today, the renewal date was moved back to 11/15 and there's no coupon box.


Well, today is 11/15 and my next billing date is now showing as 12/15 again and so far, there are no charges on my credit card. Bizarre.


----------



## aaronwt

justen_m said:


> For me (was going to cancel a couple days ago, but decided to stick with it after an offer of 50% off for two months) it still showed the price as $9.99, and the line below that showed the discount. When I was billed today, I checked my credit card, and it was for $4.99. So maybe you will be billed $0. Probably have to check your CC statement when the date arrives.


With the half price for two months deal, I've used it several times. And every time they charged me full price at the first billing. So I have to call them and they always gave me the second month for free. No idea why that always happened but as long as the cost was the same for me I was fine with it.

Sent from my Tab A 8.0 Black


----------



## hapster85

realityboy said:


> Mine changed back as well even though I used the coupon code that they sent me.


I wonder if it's a glitch, or because you gave it to others?


----------



## mattack

aaronwt said:


> With the half price for two months deal, I've used it several times. And every time they charged me full price at the first billing. So I have to call them and they always gave me the second month for free. No idea why that always happened but as long as the cost was the same for me I was fine with it.


Did you ever WAIT? Are you sure they wouldn't've just given the 2nd month free anyway?


----------



## aaronwt

mattack said:


> Did you ever WAIT? Are you sure they wouldn't've just given the 2nd month free anyway?


The 50% deal is supposed to be 50% off each month for two months. Not one free month and one month at full price. I've had multiple deals over the years. The 50% off deal is what they typically have offered me when I cancel. So then I select the deal. And then my first charge is full price when it was supposed to be 50% off. It's happened multiple times now. And each time the CSR says that it is supposed to be 50% off each month.


----------



## mattack

I get your point, and it sounds like you had to have them correct it.. but maybe they really did implement it as 1 month free, since the total cost is the same. Before I subscribed yearly, I think I did see the 50% off show up for me once or twice. I mean properly charge me 50% each month..


----------



## Generic




----------



## jlb

Oh that looks really good. I've always been a Chiklis fan!


----------



## Bierboy

I'm in


----------



## MauriAnne

From Slickdeals, there's a new coupon code: FEAST

I was able to use it today to add another free month to my account. It's now showing Jan 15th, 2021 as my next billing date and despite it temporarily removing my last coupon, it never did charge my credit card.


----------



## realityboy

MauriAnne said:


> From Slickdeals, there's a new coupon code: FEAST
> 
> I was able to use it today to add another free month to my account. It's now showing Jan 15th, 2021 as my next billing date and despite it temporarily removing my last coupon, it never did charge my credit card.


This one worked! Earlier today, I received an e-mail with the code: TURKEY

I tried it but it didn't work.


----------



## hapster85

FEAST seems to have worked for me just now.


----------



## krkaufman

MauriAnne said:


> From Slickdeals, there's a new coupon code: FEAST
> 
> I was able to use it today to add another free month to my account. It's now showing Jan 15th, 2021 as my next billing date and despite it temporarily removing my last coupon, it never did charge my credit card.


"FEAST" worked for me. Love this thread. Thank you all(!!!).

p.s. Not sure what happened, but my account currently shows next billing date of Jan. 23rd, where it showed Dec. 23rd immediately after resuming my subscription w/ the "FEAST" code.


----------



## dthmj

FEAST worked for me - and the coupon code option was available again.

However, apparently today was my renewal day, but my credit card on file was bad (closed due to fraud, and I've had free months for the past few). So It said renewal of Jan 23rd instead of December (It never showed Dec for me). I tried to update to our current card, but it keeps saying something went wrong and try again.

I'll give it a day.


----------



## jlb

If you pay annually, will the codes still work to add a month to the end of your annual?


----------



## jlb

Well, either they don't or they just aren't working any more. Tried FEAST on my account and it says invalid.


----------



## cwerdna

aaronwt said:


> With the half price for two months deal, I've used it several times. And every time they charged me full price at the first billing. So I have to call them and they always gave me the second month for free. No idea why that always happened but as long as the cost was the same for me I was fine with it.


I recently accepted the 50% off for 2 months deal that I was given when I attempted to cancel.

Unfortunately, CBS AA decided to bill me $9.99 (full price) on 11/24/20. I've just dropped them an email to see what's up with that.


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> "FEAST" worked for me. Love this thread. Thank you all(!!!).
> 
> p.s. Not sure what happened, but my account currently shows next billing date of Jan. 23rd, where it showed Dec. 23rd immediately after resuming my subscription w/ the "FEAST" code.


The rubber band accounting of CBS AA has sprung back my next billing date to Dec. 23rd, the tail end of the 1-month free from the "FEAST" code.


----------



## photoshopgrl

krkaufman said:


> The rubber band accounting of CBS AA has sprung back my next billing date to Dec. 23rd, the tail end of the 1-month free from the "FEAST" code.


Yup mine just did as well! DANGIT


----------



## hummingbird_206

My renew date was Dec 5. Just applied FEAST and it changed to Jan 5. Guess I'll need to keep an eye on it and make sure they don't try to bill me on Dec 5. I'm ready to cancel anyway as I've not been watching since BB ended. But if they keep letting me go for free I figured I might as well keep it as an option. Calendar reminder set for Dec 3 to see what the billing date shows then.


----------



## aaronwt

cwerdna said:


> I recently accepted the 50% off for 2 months deal that I was given when I attempted to cancel.
> 
> Unfortunately, CBS AA decided to bill me $9.99 (full price) on 11/24/20. I've just dropped them an email to see what's up with that.


That happened to me everytime I redeemed the 50% off for two months offer. I've used it at least three times now over the last few years.


----------



## aaronwt

It looks like I did get the 100% off for the month with the code I entered earlier. My next billing date changed to 12/25. And I did not see any pending charges on my AMEX card from 11/25 for CBS AA.


----------



## hummingbird_206

hummingbird_206 said:


> My renew date was Dec 5. Just applied FEAST and it changed to Jan 5. Guess I'll need to keep an eye on it and make sure they don't try to bill me on Dec 5. I'm ready to cancel anyway as I've not been watching since BB ended. But if they keep letting me go for free I figured I might as well keep it as an option. Calendar reminder set for Dec 3 to see what the billing date shows then.


My Jan 5 dated changed back to Dec 5, so I just cancelled. Glad I set up a reminder to check the billing date before getting charged.


----------



## MauriAnne

I've had that happen too, but the date has always bounced back to the later date on the expiration date. Their billing is a mess. 

Slickdeals posted these two codes today --- FREESTREAM and BBOTTNOW 

I can't try them because I don't have a place on the account page to add a coupon, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## hapster85

Same here


----------



## hummingbird_206

MauriAnne said:


> I've had that happen too, but the date has always bounced back to the later date on the expiration date. Their billing is a mess.
> 
> Slickdeals posted these two codes today --- FREESTREAM and BBOTTNOW
> 
> I can't try them because I don't have a place on the account page to add a coupon, but it might be worth a try.


Thanks, but as I said in my previous post, I was ready to cancel anyway and was just hanging on since they were giving me more free months. But they made it too much hassle so I'm out. I'm sure I'll sign up again in a year or two, but I don't need it now.


----------



## photoshopgrl

MauriAnne said:


> I've had that happen too, but the date has always bounced back to the later date on the expiration date. Their billing is a mess.
> 
> Slickdeals posted these two codes today --- FREESTREAM and BBOTTNOW
> 
> I can't try them because I don't have a place on the account page to add a coupon, but it might be worth a try.


Same here. They pulled mine back from Jan 10 to Dec 10. I have nowhere to enter a code. I hit the cancel button and they offered me 50% off two months and I accepted but my amount due still shows the same full price. If they charge me that, I'll just cancel for real.


----------



## realityboy

MauriAnne said:


> I've had that happen too, but the date has always bounced back to the later date on the expiration date. Their billing is a mess.
> 
> Slickdeals posted these two codes today --- FREESTREAM and BBOTTNOW
> 
> I can't try them because I don't have a place on the account page to add a coupon, but it might be worth a try.


I can't try yet either, but I'd be surprised if BBOTTNOW was a current code. BBOTT was a Big Brother spinoff that aired on CBSAA in 2016 and afaik, it has not been renewed.


----------



## hummingbird_206

realityboy said:


> I can't try yet either, but I'd be surprised if BBOTTNOW was a current code. BBOTT was a Big Brother spinoff that aired on CBSAA in 2016 and afaik, it has not been renewed.


I would definitely pay for CBSAA if there was another season of BBOTT!


----------



## DancnDude

BBOTT was pretty great. I'd love to see another season. It was fun watching the complete live diary room sessions.


----------



## aaronwt

photoshopgrl said:


> Same here. They pulled mine back from Jan 10 to Dec 10. I have nowhere to enter a code. I hit the cancel button and they offered me 50% off two months and I accepted but my amount due still shows the same full price. If they charge me that, I'll just cancel for real.


I always had to call them with that offer. I've used it multiple times over the years. But every time they would charge me the full amount the first month. So I always needed to call them and they gave me the second month free. Which was fine for me since it still worked out to 50% off. And I had also planned on keeping it for the two months anyway.

Sent from my Tab A7 Gray


----------



## cwerdna

cwerdna said:


> I recently accepted the 50% off for 2 months deal that I was given when I attempted to cancel.
> 
> Unfortunately, CBS AA decided to bill me $9.99 (full price) on 11/24/20. I've just dropped them an email to see what's up with that.


They recently got back to me after a considerable delay saying they couldn't refund me but they can give me a free month, which makes it basically the same as the offer I took. I told them to go ahead with that.

So, my next billing date has been pushed out to Jan 22, 2021. I believe it was Dec ~22, 2020 before.


----------



## MauriAnne

So, my date had bounced back to 12/15 from 1/15 and I had no spot for a coupon code so I was watching to see what would happen. Now that it's 12/16, my date has changed back to 1/15 and it shows 100% discount and my credit card was not charged. So this turned out as I expected it to even though the web page display was wonky for a while.


----------



## realityboy

I got a new email with the code, “STAND”. But I don’t have a place to try it.


----------



## aaronwt

I watched the first episode of The Stand last night. Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## smak

You can't enter a discount if you have a current discount.

I would probably put in a fake credit card, or delete your credit card, and when your current coupon expires, it won't charge you, and you can try another coupon.

-smak-


----------



## krkaufman

realityboy said:


> I got a new email with the code, "*STAND*". But I don't have a place to try it.


Thanks. Worked for getting my brother a free month.


----------



## gweempose

Will that promo code get you a free month of the commercial free plan, or just the basic plan?


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> Will that promo code get you a free month of the commercial free plan, or just the basic plan?


Whichever you choose, it appears. (I chose Commercial Free.)


----------



## cwerdna

aaronwt said:


> I watched the first episode of The Stand last night. Hopefully it gets better.


Was it not good?

I watched The Stand (TV Mini-Series 1994) - IMDb back in the day when it was on/not long after and liked that version. I've never read the book.


----------



## aaronwt

cwerdna said:


> Was it not good?
> 
> I watched The Stand (TV Mini-Series 1994) - IMDb back in the day when it was on/not long after and liked that version. I've never read the book.


I've never read the book either. I remember liking the 1994 Mini-Series.
It could be that I could not get into the first episode as much as I expected. Or that i liked the 1994 version a lot and the 2020 version is different.
I will watch the entire CBS AA mini series though.


----------



## krkaufman

cwerdna said:


> I've never read the book.





aaronwt said:


> I've never read the book either.


https://www.amazon.com/Stand-Stephen-King/dp/0307743683/


----------



## aaronwt

krkaufman said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Stand-Stephen-King/dp/0307743683/


Thanks but I don't plan on reading it now. It's Kings longest book. If it were forty years ago I would probably jump on it and read it.


----------



## Tony_T

realityboy said:


> I got a new email with the code, "STAND". But I don't have a place to try it.


Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt

I just tried that "STAND" code but it did not work for me. But then I think I'm on my free month now. I guess I'll try it again after the charge me on 12/25.


----------



## realityboy

aaronwt said:


> I just tried that "STAND" code but it did not work for me. But then I think I'm on my free month now. I guess I'll try it again after the charge me on 12/25.


It expires 12/24.


----------



## eddyj

aaronwt said:


> It's Kings longest book.


And possibly his best.


----------



## aaronwt

realityboy said:


> It expires 12/24.


----------



## krkaufman

realityboy said:


> It expires 12/24.


Ooo, exciting. My current free month ends on the 23rd.


----------



## Tony_T

I’m surprised CBS allows multiple free months. 
I got a free month during the summer for Picard, and just got another free month with STAND (that I’m using for......The Stand)


----------



## hapster85

Tony_T said:


> I'm surprised CBS allows multiple free months.
> I got a free month during the summer for Picard, and just got another free month with STAND (that I'm using for......The Stand)


I'm just as surprised, but will certainly take advantage. Wednesday will mark the end of my 4th free month, but only the first two, in March and April, were consecutive. I've yet to actually pay for a month. Other than the Star Trek series, I haven't really been impressed with what they have to offer.


----------



## hapster85

Tried the code STAND this morning with no luck. Any other codes floating around now?


----------



## hapster85

Found a site that listed HOLIDAY as a current code. It accepted the code for me. YMMV


----------



## aaronwt

hapster85 said:


> Found a site that listed HOLIDAY as a current code. It accepted the code for me. YMMV


Sweet!! My account took the code. Thanks!


----------



## Craigbob

So I have my subscription via Roku, and it expires just after New years. Should I cancel and resubscribe or wait till it automatically renews?


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> realityboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It expires 12/24.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo, exciting. My current free month ends on the 23rd.
Click to expand...

Score! Cancelled our CBSAA subscription just ahead of our billing date and passed on the 50% discount ... allowing the subscription to fully expire. Once the subscription had ended, the "Subscribe" option was again available, as was the "Have a coupon code?" drop-down subtly located in the right pane of the payment page, and it accepted the 'STAND' code for a free month.


----------



## dthmj

I was billed today for a month, and my add a coupon option was back. STAND didn't work, but HOLIDAY did.

So maybe I have to pay for every other month. As much as we watch it, I'm cool with that.


----------



## MauriAnne

I really don't understand their billing but i'm not complaining as I've had coupons work back to back for at least 6 months. My next billing date was listed as 1/15 but I took a look today anyway and lo! and behold! the coupon field was back. STAND didn't work but HOLIDAY did and my next billing date is now 2/15. Thanks all !!


----------



## cheesesteak

I'm in pretty much just for their sci-fi. Once Star Trek Discovery's season 3 ending episode drops I'm out until next season


----------



## Tony_T

The only show I had an interest in on CBSAA was Picard. Just started The Stand, so no opinion yet on if I like it. Therefore I see no reason to subscribe to CBSAA. I will gladly accept CBS’ free month, but I would pay for only a month to see one or two shows annually . I have the same opinion on Apple+, Peacock, AMC+ etc. I don’t see the value in subscribing to most of the streaming services, and would expect many to fall by the wayside in 2021.


----------



## EdwPowers

The place to enter a coupon finally appeared today, or at least in the last few days. HOLIDAY worked for me. My next payment due date is now 2/1/2021.

I hope to not jinx this but my last charge was on 9/1/2020.


----------



## Tony_T

EdwPowers said:


> The place to enter a coupon finally appeared today, or at least in the last few days. HOLIDAY worked for me. My next payment due date is now 2/1/2021.
> 
> I hope to not jinx this but my last charge was on 9/1/2020.


Wow! 
A few days ago I used STAND for a free month, and was thinking I'd just pay for an add'l month if I liked The Stand (my free mo ends Jan 20th, The Stand ends Feb 11) Just entered the HOLIDAY Coupon, and extended my free streaming to Feb 20th

Thanks!!!


----------



## krkaufman

Tony_T said:


> A few days ago I used STAND for a free month ... Just entered the HOLIDAY Coupon, and extended my free streaming to Feb 20th


Good lord, I hadn't considered piggybacking the codes a possibility. Thank you (and whoever's posted these codes). My next billing date is now Feb 23rd.

edit: p.s. Here's where to look for the "Redeem a Coupon" option. (It disappeared after successfully redeeming the 'HOLIDAY' code.)


----------



## wmcbrine

They really messed up the app on Apple TV with a recent update. Not only did shows quit auto-playing from Up Next, they don't even play manually from there -- it shows me the current episode in the app, but I click on it and nothing happens. I have to re-navigate to the show through the app's menus and play it from there.

On a positive note, I just finished Star Trek: Lower Decks. I liked it a lot. :up:


----------



## gweempose

krkaufman said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Stand-Stephen-King/dp/0307743683/





aaronwt said:


> Thanks but I don't plan on reading it now. It's Kings longest book. If it were forty years ago I would probably jump on it and read it.


My wife is currently reading this version in preparation for the mini-series. It is insanely long! I think over 1400 pages. I believe it's "uncut" and is substantially longer than the version that was originally released.


----------



## gweempose

I cancelled my CBS All Access about a year ago. So how exactly do I take advantage of the free month deal? Can I use the code to get a free month without paying at all?


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> I cancelled my CBS All Access about a year ago. So how exactly do I take advantage of the free month deal? Can I use the code to get a free month without paying at all?


If the code works for you, yes. And you apply the code before the final payment is made, so you can avoid any commitment if the code fails. (recent codes include 'STAND' and 'HOLIDAY', though STAND was said to expire on Dec 24; no clue what the expiration might be for 'HOLIDAY', though I'd be surprised if it's still active beyond the 31st)

edit: You may have to go through the first several steps of resuming your subscription before getting to the payments page, where there will be a "Have a coupon code?" field in the right side of the screen, in the "Your Plan" box.

See this example: CBS All Access (?)


----------



## gweempose

krkaufman said:


> If the code works for you, yes. And you apply the code before the final payment is made, so you can avoid any commitment if the code fails. (recent codes include 'STAND' and 'HOLIDAY', though STAND was said to expire on Dec 24; no clue what the expiration might be for 'HOLIDAY', though I'd be surprised if it's still active beyond the 31st)
> 
> edit: You may have to go through the first several steps of resuming your subscription before getting to the payments page, where there will be a "Have a coupon code?" field in the right side of the screen, in the "Your Plan" box.
> 
> See this example: CBS All Access (?)


Thanks! I'll give it a try and report back.


----------



## gweempose

I just tried, and neither "STAND" nor "HOLIDAY" worked for me.  Do you need to have an active subscription to be eligible for the promo?


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> neither "STAND" nor "HOLIDAY" worked for me.  Do you need to have an active subscription to be eligible for the promo?


Bummer. And, no, the codes should work for a paused account. (I used 'STAND' to resume my subscription, and 'HOLIDAY' to bump the freeness by a month.)

Maybe they've both expired.


----------



## hapster85

There'll likely be fresh code floating around soon.


----------



## Craigbob

FOOTBALL just worked for me.


----------



## justen_m

Craigbob said:


> FOOTBALL just worked for me.


Just tried it and it didn't work for me.


----------



## krkaufman

Craigbob said:


> FOOTBALL just worked for me.


"Update 1/5/2021: FOOTBALL is working again (commercial free). Hat tip to reader Linda"

per: Free Month of CBS All Access with promo Code FOOTBALL (Works For New, Existing & Previous Users) and $6+ Money Maker - Doctor Of Credit


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> Wow!
> A few days ago I used STAND for a free month, and was thinking I'd just pay for an add'l month if I liked The Stand (my free mo ends Jan 20th, The Stand ends Feb 11) Just entered the HOLIDAY Coupon, and extended my free streaming to Feb 20th
> 
> Thanks!!!


just checked my account and back to Jan 20th, so CBS took back the HOLIDAY coupon


----------



## krkaufman

Tony_T said:


> just checked my account and back to Jan 20th, so CBS took back the HOLIDAY coupon


Bastiges!  Same here; next billing date rolled back to Jan 23rd.


krkaufman said:


> Good lord, I hadn't considered piggybacking the codes a possibility. Thank you (and whoever's posted these codes). My next billing date is now Feb 23rd.


----------



## MauriAnne

Bizarre. I went to the account page to see if FOOTBALL worked for me (it didn't) but the next billing date field is no longer showing.


----------



## samsauce29

MauriAnne said:


> Bizarre. I went to the account page to see if FOOTBALL worked for me (it didn't) but the next billing date field is no longer showing.


Same. To both.


----------



## Tony_T

3 episodes in. It"s ok. Good to see Chicklis in uniform (echos of The Shield).
Only 6 episodes (I'm up to ep 3). Was originally to be a weekly on Paramount, but then moved to CBSAA, and all ep streaming now. Was scheduled for 10 episodes, but COVID shut it down, so... not sure how this will end on ep 6, or if this will be picked up for a S2


----------



## Tony_T

Paramount+ will replace CBS All Access on March 4th
_CBS All Access' days are numbered... in name, at least. ViacomCBS has revealed that Paramount+, its expansion and rebranding of All Access, will launch in the US on March 4th._


----------



## zalusky

Tony_T said:


> Paramount+ will replace CBS All Access on March 4th
> _CBS All Access' days are numbered... in name, at least. ViacomCBS has revealed that Paramount+, its expansion and rebranding of All Access, will launch in the US on March 4th._


I wonder if the cost will stay the same. On Apple TV and Showtime bundle at $10.

It also makes me wonder about the future of ABC / Disney+ / Hulu and if they will just do the same thing and put it all under Disney+ to try to unify the brand.

Fox is kind of the odd man out right now.


----------



## Tony_T

I wonder if Paramount+ will allow multiple free month w/code. Most, if not all of the others only allow 1 free month per account.


----------



## hapster85

We all knew the free ride would end eventually. Some of us may be able to squeeze in one more month before it's over.


----------



## Tony_T

My 2nd free mo ends today. 
I hope to squeeze one more to finish The Stand


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> My 2nd free mo ends today.
> I hope to squeeze one more to finish The Stand


In for another free month with NFLONCBS


----------



## hapster85

My renewal is 3 days away, but so far, no coupon code box.


----------



## cwerdna

I canceled again last night and was again offered 50% off for another two months. I declined.


----------



## Tony_T

hapster85 said:


> My renewal is 3 days away, but so far, no coupon code box.


You can only add the coupon code after your current trial ends. (Even if you cancel early, you will still have 3 days left)
You then renew and go through all the steps to the payment screen, and then you'll see the coupon code box.


----------



## krkaufman

Tony_T said:


> You can only add the coupon code after your current trial ends. (Even if you cancel early, you will still have 3 days left)
> You then renew and go through all the steps to the payment screen, and then you'll see the coupon code box.


Confirmed.

'NFLONCBS' worked for my brother's account, which was inactive, but not for my account, which I'd just cancelled ... but with a few days still remaining in the subscription.


----------



## hapster85

Tony_T said:


> You can only add the coupon code after your current trial ends. (Even if you cancel early, you will still have 3 days left)
> You then renew and go through all the steps to the payment screen, and then you'll see the coupon code box.


Not true. I've extended my free month multiple times in the past year without waiting for the current one to expire. Sometimes I hit cancel so I don't forget, in case I don't find a new code, sometimes I don't.

I just checked again. No coupon box. Hit cancel. Refreshed screen. Coupon box appeared. Entered code FOOTBALL. Resumed subscription. New renewal date 2/23.


----------



## Tony_T

I didn't see it recently until my trial ended, which is why i passed that info along to you when you posted that you were not seeing a coupon box with an active subscription.

I did see a coupon box about 3 weeks ago and entered the HOLIDAY Coupon and was surprised to see that my trial subscription was extended an additional month on top of my trial, but then in a week or so, CBSAA took it back.


----------



## krkaufman

hapster85 said:


> I just checked again. No coupon box. Hit cancel. Refreshed screen. Coupon box appeared. Entered code FOOTBALL. Resumed subscription. New renewal date 2/23.


Ah, 'FOOTBALL' *was* accepted by my not-yet-inactive subscription, and clicking 'Resume Subscription' resulted in my next billing date shifting out to Feb. 23rd (1 month from the prior date). But I think I'll check back in over the next few days to make sure this isn't rolled-back like the previous 'HOLIDAY' extension.


----------



## Tony_T

krkaufman said:


> Ah, '*FOOTBALL*' *was* accepted by my not-yet-inactive subscription, and clicking 'Resume Subscription' resulted in my next billing date shifting out to Feb. 23rd (1 month from the prior date). But I think I'll check back in over the next few days to make sure this isn't rolled-back like the previous 'HOLIDAY' extension.


Interesting. Just checked and Apply Coupon now showing (after I re-applied for a free mo with NFLONCBS yesterday), and using FOOTBALL extended my free trial to Mar 20 - but I suspect that as before with HOLIDAY, CBSAA will take it back (but that's ok, I really only wanted to watch CBSAA through the end of The Stand, and I'll come back later to watch Picard, even if I need to pay for one month)


----------



## krkaufman

Tony_T said:


> Interesting. Just checked and Apply Coupon now showing (after I re-applied for a free mo with NFLONCBS yesterday), and using FOOTBALL extended my free trial to Mar 20 - but I suspect that as before with HOLIDAY, CBSAA will take it back (but that's ok, I really only wanted to watch CBSAA through the end of The Stand, and I'll come back later to watch Picard, even if I need to pay for one month)


I'm hoping the difference will be that whatever automated process they have for rolling back piggybacked coupons doesn't run until after the 23rd, after my prior coupon expires ... and will leave my 'FOOTBALL' extension alone.


----------



## mattyro7878

Whenever I try to access my account it tells me to "go back from whence you came". IOW, it wants me to go back to the original platform i signed up. My (now sold) Samsung TV? My new Roku TV?! My phone? CBS sucks. I will call them and let them know how bad they are. I know I can call cuz I remember calling them about their closed captions being 5 seconds behind on PICARD!!


----------



## hapster85

I've only had my renewal date revert once. It was after applying a code someone posted here that was likely only intended to be used once. But not really sure, because they don't give a reason when it happens.


----------



## gkottner

My subscription was already expired so using NFLONCBS worked for a free month. Then I logged out and logged back in and went to Manage Account (not sure if that's exactly what it says), clicked Apply Coupon Code, typed in FOOTBALL and another free month. Thanks to @Tony_T and others for the tips. I continue my streak of never having to pay anything for this service


----------



## Craigbob

My subscription was set to expire on Feb 7. I went to cancel and try the new code NFLONCBS, but when I hit cancel I got a message box saying We hate to see you go try another free month on us, So I redeemed that and now my subscription ends on Mar 7th. I guess I'll see what coupons are available in late Feb.


----------



## Tony_T

Same with me when I canceled early. I had to wait until the initial expiration date when my access ended to reapply and then apply the coupon


----------



## aaronwt

I guess I need to cancel my subscription and see if I can do the same thing.


----------



## DancnDude

I hope they continue with the liberal use of free months when they move to Paramount+. I get probably half the year free, if not more, without actually paying anything. It's very easy to watch stuff just on the months I get it and then wait for the next code once there's something new I want to see.


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> I'm hoping the difference will be that whatever automated process they have for rolling back piggybacked coupons doesn't run until after the 23rd, after my prior coupon expires ... and will leave my 'FOOTBALL' extension alone.


Out of an abundance of caution I just checked my CBSAA account and *my 'FOOTBALL' freebie extension month has been rolled-back*, with my next billing date again set to tomorrow, Jan. 23rd. So I've cancelled and will cross my fingers that one of the codes works once my subscription goes inactive.


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> The only show I had an interest in on CBSAA was Picard. Just started The Stand, so no opinion yet on if I like it. Therefore I see no reason to subscribe to CBSAA.


I see the advantage because I can watch the shows commercial free. They also seem to have multiple seasons of most shows (though The Amazing Race only had the current season when I started watching the last couple of episodes the other day). I pay yearly.

Amazing Race, Survivor, a couple of the dramas (though I'm way behind) and a couple of the sitcoms.


----------



## Tony_T

Tony_T said:


> Interesting. Just checked and Apply Coupon now showing (after I re-applied for a free mo with NFLONCBS yesterday), and using FOOTBALL extended my free trial to Mar 20 - *but I suspect that as before with HOLIDAY, CBSAA will take it back *(but that's ok, I really only wanted to watch CBSAA through the end of The Stand, and I'll come back later to watch Picard, even if I need to pay for one month)


As expected, the _additional_ month was cancelled, but I'm free to Feb 20th with NFLONCBS, so that takes me to the end of The Stand (e9 on 02/11), so I'm good


----------



## hapster85

krkaufman said:


> Out of an abundance of caution I just checked my CBSAA account and *my 'FOOTBALL' freebie extension month has been rolled-back*, with my next billing date again set to tomorrow, Jan. 23rd. So I've cancelled and will cross my fingers that one of the codes works once my subscription goes inactive.


Just checked mine and I've been rolled back too. Oh well. I just cancelled again. Nothing I'm watching at the moment so not sweating it.


----------



## Tony_T

Just enter the code after your free trial ends. Canceling does not end the trial period. Once you no longer have access, you can try for another free month (the coupon box that may or may not show up during a free trial never “holds”)


----------



## aaronwt

I cancelled earlier today and just now tried the FOOTBALL coupon for a free month. And it extended me for another month for free. I'll check it again tomorrow to see if it stays. If so that will keep me subscribed until The STand ends.


----------



## cwerdna

When I cancelled a few days ago, right on the web site, I got another offer for 2 months for 50% off. I declined.


----------



## Tony_T

aaronwt said:


> I cancelled earlier today and just now tried the FOOTBALL coupon for a free month. And it extended me for another month for free. I'll check it again tomorrow to see if it stays. If so that will keep me subscribed until The STand ends.


If you only canceled before the trial ended, then CBSAA will _probably_ take that back. Wait till the trial ends, and you can no longer access CBSAA, then re-sign up and add the code when you get to the payment screen.


----------



## krkaufman

Tony_T said:


> Wait till the trial ends, and you can no longer access CBSAA, then re-sign up and add the code when you get to the payment screen.


woot! One more free month...


----------



## hapster85

Got a free month again.


----------



## kbrunsting

my last day of my free month is today... but I'll cancel for now and then maybe wait a month before trying to get another free month. I still need to finish up The Stand and then I want to check out Clarice after that has a few episodes in.

I also noticed when I watched the last episode of the stand, that the HDR bubble popped up... so having dolby digital and HDR now on some of these shows is nice.


----------



## cwerdna

Saw this promo narrated by Patrick Stewart:
Watch: Pike And Spock From 'Star Trek: Strange New Worlds' Join Paramount+ Promos

It is funny that Beavis and Butthead's in it as Patrick Stewart was a fan of that show.


----------



## photoshopgrl

So my coupon box finally showed up but the two football related codes aren't working so I guess I have to wait for another to show up here.


----------



## krkaufman

photoshopgrl said:


> So my coupon box finally showed up but the two football related codes aren't working so I guess I have to wait for another to show up here.


Review the last few pages. You prob need to cancel and let the account go inactive for one or the other to work.


----------



## Tony_T

krkaufman said:


> Review the last few pages. You prob need to cancel and let the account go inactive for one or the other to work.


I wonder if the Code Box works if you have an Active Paid Subscription?


----------



## dthmj

Tony_T said:


> I wonder if the Code Box works if you have an Active Paid Subscription?


Yes, it does. I have an active paid subscription and had the coupon box, and FOOTBALL worked for me yesterday.


----------



## krkaufman

Tony_T said:


> I wonder if the Code Box works if you have an Active Paid Subscription?


Yes, but it may depend upon the code. 'NFLONCBS' didn't work in the active sub coupon box, for me, but it later worked, in the payment dialog coupon box, once my sub was inactive.


----------



## photoshopgrl

krkaufman said:


> Review the last few pages. You prob need to cancel and let the account go inactive for one or the other to work.


I've never had to do that before.


----------



## Tony_T

krkaufman said:


> Yes, but it may depend upon the code. 'NFLONCBS' didn't work in the active sub coupon box, for me, but it later worked, in the payment dialog coupon box, once my sub was inactive.


Active _Paid_, or Active Free Month Trial?


----------



## krkaufman

Tony_T said:


> Active _Paid_, or Active Free Month Trial?


Free. Do people pay for this service?


----------



## Tony_T

krkaufman said:


> Free. Do people pay for this service?


I was thinking that maybe the Code Box works for only paid subscribers. As we know, it doesn't for the free trial, and we have to wait for the trial to end to try for another free month. Anyway, the free ride may end with Paramount+. We'll see in March.


----------



## Mr Tony

So I take it I have to sign up first for the "free trial" then add the coupon? Because when I tried to sign up "football" or "nfloncbs" codes were invalid.
(be gentile...the only streaming subs I have are hulu and peacock and both had deals from the get-go)


----------



## photoshopgrl

krkaufman said:


> Free. Do people pay for this service?


I have only a month here and there that I was unable to get a code to work before they billed me. But I'd say overall for the past 2 years I've had it free most of the time.


----------



## Beryl

krkaufman said:


> Free. Do people pay for this service?


I do now via Apple+ but it includes Showtime for the same price (ad-free).


----------



## aaronwt

Surprisingly I did not get charged for this month. The code I entered a few days ago stuck. So that is two months in a row I got 100% off the commercial free version.

For all streaming services a commercial version is not an option for me. I would rather pay to have no commercials than to have free access with commercials. And I certainly do not want to pay and still have commercials.


----------



## cwerdna

Watch Patrick Stewart Greet The Expedition In Paramount+ Super Bowl LV Spot


----------



## Mr Tony

It was noted in another thread that new customers can get 50% off a yearly sub

CBS All Access coupon code: Get half off your first year of service


----------



## aaronwt

unclehonkey said:


> It was noted in another thread that new customers can get 50% off a yearly sub
> 
> CBS All Access coupon code: Get half off your first year of service


Has anyone been able to use this discount that was a previous customer? If I can get one year of the commercial free version for half price, that would be worth it for me.


----------



## Mr Tony

I was a new customer so I can't comment if it would work or not


----------



## indyrobb

I was able to use the coupon as an existing customer - switched from monthly.


----------



## dthmj

I'm not sure if it worked for me. I did the switch to yearly plan, and it didn't even give me a review screen or ask for payment. It just did it. Then I had a coupon box, so I put in the code, and it says I'm getting 50% off for 12 months, but days my next billing date is Feb 6th 2022. My previous billing date was Feb 23, 2021. So it seems odd they would bill me now since I was paid up until the 23rd.

I guess we'll see how much I'm charged.


----------



## jr461

aaronwt said:


> Has anyone been able to use this discount that was a previous customer? If I can get one year of the commercial free version for half price, that would be worth it for me.


I was subscribed through Amazon at regular price but was able to get the deal through CBS using a different email and then canceling on Amazon.


----------



## photoshopgrl

Definitely cancelling this pos sub since I can't even watch the SB on it. The app is down and so it trying to stream it on my browser.


----------



## Mr Tony

photoshopgrl said:


> Definitely cancelling this pos sub since I can't even watch the SB on it. The app is down and so it trying to stream it on my browser.


working fine on my roku


----------



## hapster85

It was giving me issues a few hours ago. I gave up after a forced stop didn't help.


----------



## smak

photoshopgrl said:


> Definitely cancelling this pos sub since I can't even watch the SB on it. The app is down and so it trying to stream it on my browser.


Same. App was down, then it logged me out. Couldn't get back in, so i watched on cbssports.com app, which you'd think would be the same thing.

App is back working now.

-smak-


----------



## photoshopgrl

smak said:


> Same. App was down, then it logged me out. Couldn't get back in, so i watched on cbssports.com app, which you'd think would be the same thing.
> 
> App is back working now.
> 
> -smak-


I never got it to work on my browser but it did finally work on the app with my firestick so I only missed most of the first quarter. Turns out, I didn't miss all that much anyhow since the game was less than exciting.


----------



## Hoffer

I checked in yesterday around 4:00 pm central. Couldn't get it to play the live broadcast. Restarted my Apple TV and then it worked fine. I didn't actually watch the game, but did tune in 2-3 times to see what was going on. Worked fine each time.


----------



## terpfan1980

Mr Tony said:


> It was noted in another thread that new customers can get 50% off a yearly sub
> 
> CBS All Access coupon code: Get half off your first year of service


Thanks. The ads yesterday also helped push me towards signing up and I did wind up signing up (again, though the last time was 3 seasons of Discovery ago). Hopefully the Paramount content will make it much more valuable over the longer term, but for now at least it was half-price for a year.

Biggest complaint for me now is the lack of an app on TiVo's, and also an older LG TV that is missing the app. (Older Samsungs have the same issue.) I have TiVo Streams and/or Chomecasts that will take care of that issue, though I find myself irritated at the lack of the app on the LG as that TV isn't that old. (Older than I want to remember I suppose, but just doesn't seem to have been that old.)

I may wind up replacing that LG TV and solving the issue that way over the longer term, but I really wish that the apps would continue to be developed and maintained for older series TV longer than just a few years.


----------



## LoREvanescence

Will the CBS All Access + Showtime bundle on Apple TV convert over to Paramount+ in March?


----------



## Hoffer

LoREvanescence said:


> Will the CBS All Access + Showtime bundle on Apple TV convert over to Paramount+ in March?


I've been wondering this as well. I sure hope it does. Not that I have watched much of anything on Showtime.


----------



## terpfan1980

Hoffer said:


> I've been wondering this as well. I sure hope it does. Not that I have watched much of anything on Showtime.


I'm hopeful that Showtime isn't required to convert over. I get Showtime "free" compliments of my monthly subscription to same via FiOS.


----------



## mattack

terpfan1980 said:


> Biggest complaint for me now is the lack of an app on TiVo's, and also an older LG TV that is missing the app.


I realize it doesn't help you, but my new LG TV does have a CBS app.. (It doesn't have a HBO app though.)
The TV's apps are FAR better than the ones in my 'old' Tivos (Roamio Pro, Premiere 4).. and the only time I ever have to change inputs is for my playstation (and/or other things I add).. but basically I can leave it on the Tivo Mini's input 99% of the time, and just bring up the TV apps on top of that. (I'm one of those who wish video devices just had video pass through, or MUCH faster input switching on TVs.)

Also, I saw a news headline today saying that Paramount+ is getting a prequel series to Yellowstone? But the initial confusion about the Paramount+ that I and others had (earlier in this thread), is that Yellowstone WON'T be on Paramount.. but this new show will? Even more confusion IMO...

I hope cbs.com will still work as a way to get there. (I don't ever actually WATCH on the web, but to look at my account settings or rarely add a new show to my watch list or something.)

I'm yearly ($99 yearly) through the beginning of July.


----------



## ehusen

Mr Tony said:


> It was noted in another thread that new customers can get 50% off a yearly sub
> 
> CBS All Access coupon code: Get half off your first year of service


Also thanks much. Although I'm not sure if you saved me 50$ or cost me 50$. 

I had previously gotten the 2 months for free from codes listed here but I was not going to pay for it after that. My threshold is about 5-6$ a month for a commercial free service. (Well except for Netflix. And Amazon Prime, but I don't count that one since you get all the other perks and 5% back.) So until this deal I was not going to purchase yet another streaming service.

Hopefully my Roku will still work when it turns into Paramount + ...


----------



## jr461

jr461 said:


> I was subscribed through Amazon at regular price but was able to get the deal through CBS using a different email and then canceling on Amazon.


I initially subbed thru Amazon since they had 5.1 sound and I wasn't getting that on the CBS AA app. I figured by now 5.1 would be supported more widely but still no 5.1 on either my Sony (Android) app or on my Firestick 4K. Is is possibly a setting or is this just the way it is?

Using PL isn't bad but I'd prefer if true 5.1 was supported. Let me guess - it is on the Apple box, right?  Not to go on a tangent but is there any app they don't get at launch or don't offer in 5.1?


----------



## aaronwt

jr461 said:


> I initially subbed thru Amazon since they had 5.1 sound and I wasn't getting that on the CBS AA app. I figured by now 5.1 would be supported more widely but still no 5.1 on either my Sony (Android) app or on my Firestick 4K. Is is possibly a setting or is this just the way it is?
> 
> Using PL isn't bad but I'd prefer if true 5.1 was supported. Let me guess - it is on the Apple box, right?  Not to go on a tangent but is there any app they don't get at launch or don't offer in 5.1?


The 4K Rokus and ATV 4K boxes have them in 5.1.


----------



## hapster85

This half off promo is the first time I've been tempted to actually pay for this service. I've still got a couple of weeks left on my current promo to think it over, but the app not working last Sunday isn't exactly making me rush to pull the trigger. Lol


----------



## ncbill

I was able to add the coupon to my account for renewal of my annual subscription...I'll know in a few months if it works.


----------



## mattack

ncbill said:


> I was able to add the coupon to my account for renewal of my annual subscription...I'll know in a few months if it works.


wait how?


----------



## MauriAnne

New 1 month coupon today courtesy of Slickdeals: FORYOU. This was good timing for me as the previous codes had expired by the time I was able to apply a coupon and I was due to be billed tomorrow.


----------



## realityboy

Worked for me, I was due in a week and also missed the others.


----------



## spartanstew

Grabbed the one month deal, so I could binge The Stand today.


----------



## cwerdna

FORYOU also worked for me to resume my subscription for a month for free.


----------



## gkottner

FORYOU worked for me as well today. Had cancelled my subscription yesterday. It was scheduled to end on 2/21. Now it's good until 3/21.


----------



## gkottner

And the free month disappeared as of today. I'll try again after the subscription really expires. I may even actually pay them with the 1yr commercial free for $50. I have issues with my local CBS station on my TiVo and I can justify a little over $4 a month for Paramount Plus.


----------



## hapster85

Yeah, they have been much more consistent at rolling back due dates when free month codes are applied before a currently active code expires.


----------



## mattack

I did figure it out the other day.. I was able to add the promo to my account the other day and it still shows "50% off 12 months", but my renewal isn't until July. 

So I don't know if it really will actually work. (Not like I really care.. this is more of a 'game'.)


----------



## justen_m

My last free month ended today, I got the email saying it was expired. FORYOU just worked for me for another month. Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt

Mine just expired today. I plan on using the 50% off code to get the commercial free version for a year. But I'll wait until the end of the month. The article I read said you had until March 4th to use that 50% off coupon. And since I don't plan on watching anything on CBS AA this week, I might as well wait until later to subscribe for the year.


----------



## lparsons21

mattack said:


> I did figure it out the other day.. I was able to add the promo to my account the other day and it still shows "50% off 12 months", but my renewal isn't until July.
> 
> So I don't know if it really will actually work. (Not like I really care.. this is more of a 'game'.)


I signed up the same way, mine is due to renew in March and I got an email saying $99.99 would be charged though my account says 50% discount applied. Since I would renew anyway I'm not much worried about that, but would sure like to get the discount.

I won't know for sure until it hits of course.


----------



## mattack

you should contact them after the charge.. and update info here.. again, it's more of a 'game' for me.


----------



## hapster85

I gave in and took the 50% annual offer.

[Edit: Admiral offer?! Gotta love autocorrect. Lol]


----------



## krkaufman

Alas, 'FORYOU' didn't work for my main account, just now. (Unsubbed, inactive account)

edit: p.s. I checked the previously ref'd page tracking these codes and found a promo code that *did* work for me: '*SPECIALGIFT*' ... but I need to decide b/w this free month and the 50% off an annual subscription code.



krkaufman said:


> per: Free Month of CBS All Access with promo Code FOOTBALL (Works For New, Existing & Previous Users) and $6+ Money Maker - Doctor Of Credit


----------



## cwerdna

Paramount+ will cost $5 per month with ads, or $10 without | Engadget has a PDF listing their upcoming content which I haven't had a chance to read yet.

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/02/24/par...nd-spin-offs-for-streaming-service-slate.html also has some more info.


----------



## jlb

There's some VERY interesting content in there. One thing I am curious is they did NOT mention annual pricing for P+. I'm on an ad-supported annual for CBSAA which I fund a decent price point. Wonder where it will be for P+ if at all.


----------



## jlb

Currently working on trying to get them to retroactively apply the PARAMOUNTPLUS 50% off coupon and either switcih me to 0 Commercials (for the rest of my first year) or juts extend my Limited commercials another 6 months. I tried "applying" the coupon in my account page. It "accepted" the coupon per se but I did not see a change in dates. Will call them to see,


----------



## Bierboy

jlb said:


> There's some VERY interesting content in there. One thing I am curious is they did NOT mention annual pricing for P+. I'm on an ad-supported annual for CBSAA which I fund a decent price point. Wonder where it will be for P+ if at all.


One question I would have is if shows like Yellowstone, which has been aired on Paramount, would be removed from the "basic" network and available only on P+. If so, that would be very irritating.


----------



## jlb

Ok so I talked to support. Essentially what they said is the coupon is banked, because I was an existing subscriber. So according to the support rep, and this was put into the call notes, when I renew on 9/27/21, it should THEN apply the 50% off coupon. So, I will get the benefit but not in the first year. I mean, even if it doesn't pan out like this fine, but cool if it does.


----------



## Tony_T

krkaufman said:


> Alas, 'FORYOU' didn't work for my main account, just now. (Unsubbed, inactive account)
> 
> edit: p.s. I checked the previously ref'd page tracking these codes and found a promo code that *did* work for me: '*SPECIALGIFT*' ... but I need to decide b/w this free month and the 50% off an annual subscription code.
> 
> ​


"I'm In!"

Thanks!

Edit: My CBSAA account page says my next billing date is April 25th, not March 25th, strange. Pulled back to March 25th a few days later, as expected.

(This is my 3rd "free month". I think CBSAA is the only streaming service that allows multiple free months. Lets see if P+ continues this)


----------



## type_g

Did anyone do the promo for 1 year for $25 that was posted on Slickdeals? I just followed the directions and I got it. Not sure how it works for existing subs but I did it with a new email.


----------



## krkaufman

type_g said:


> Did anyone do the promo for 1 year for $25 that was posted on Slickdeals? I just followed the directions and I got it. Not sure how it works for existing subs but I did it with a new email.


Poster is referring to the following deal, associated with CBS SportsLine Pro...

Get 1 Year of commercial free CBS All Access for $25 - $25.00


----------



## type_g

krkaufman said:


> Poster is referring to the following deal, associated with CBS SportsLine Pro...
> 
> Get 1 Year of commercial free CBS All Access for $25 - $25.00


Yes that's the one, wasn't sure I could post link here. Thank you.


----------



## mattack

Bierboy said:


> One question I would have is if shows like Yellowstone, which has been aired on Paramount, would be removed from the "basic" network and available only on P+. If so, that would be very irritating.


This is one of the things that was confusing.. Earlier discussion *seemed* to make it clear that Yellowstone WOULDN'T be on Paramount+.. (and I'm not the only one who interpreted it as that way)
But then recently I saw it mentioned that it would be there...


----------



## lambertman

P+ has a Yellowstone spinoff coming. Not the original.


----------



## VegasVic

I took advantage of the 50% offer for a year. Good deal.


----------



## MScottC

This weekend will be crazy busy for me and the rest of my crew. In addition to our normal CBS Television network broadcast of 60 MINUTES, we will be producing 3 episodes of 60 MINUTES+ for Paramount+ when it launches next week, with new episodes to drop each Sunday. 4 new correspondents and extended length stories.


----------



## hapster85

krkaufman said:


> Poster is referring to the following deal, associated with CBS SportsLine Pro...
> 
> Get 1 Year of commercial free CBS All Access for $25 - $25.00


Wish I'd seen that sooner. Oh well. $50 for the year still isn't a bad deal.


----------



## Bruce24

Mission: Impossible 7 & A Quiet Place 2 Will Hit Paramount+ 45 Days After Theaters


----------



## aaronwt

Sweet!! Hopefully they are UHD ready before then.


----------



## ThePhoenix

I just did the one year for $50 commercial free. Hoping that the Paramount + app is better than CBS All Access which sucks. I can’t figure out a good way to rewind and fast forward. I wish all the streaming apps would adopt a standard treatment for those features. It’s super annoying to try and remember how to Rew/FF through each one.


----------



## Bierboy

mattack said:


> This is one of the things that was confusing.. Earlier discussion *seemed* to make it clear that Yellowstone WOULDN'T be on Paramount+.. (and I'm not the only one who interpreted it as that way)
> But then recently I saw it mentioned that it would be there...


Yes, that's what I saw as well. I guess we'll find out when P+ launches.

Caution Yellowstone spoilers here.

I would argue this statement since Yellowstone has been available on the basic Paramount network -- *"Yellowstone fans will be pleased to know that their favorite modern western television show will be available on Paramount Plus."
*
Edit: Although there is this statement from another source (Outsider) - *"The upcoming season four will most likely air on Paramount Network before being added to Paramount Plus." *So, apparently, yes it will be available on P+ but not exclusively.


----------



## Bruce24

I've been paying monthly for about 6 months, of which two of those months were free thanks to codes people provided here. I had been thinking for cancelling after Discovery ended and then subscribing again once they had some new content I wanted. The combination of the $50/year offer and the switch to Paramount+ made me change my mind. Plus I get another 6% off with my Amex Blue card. Switch we very easy, you just have to remember to add the *PARAMOUNTPLUS *code after you make the switch.


----------



## dswallow

mattack said:


> This is one of the things that was confusing.. Earlier discussion *seemed* to make it clear that Yellowstone WOULDN'T be on Paramount+.. (and I'm not the only one who interpreted it as that way)
> But then recently I saw it mentioned that it would be there...


The two Yellowstone spinoff series will be on Paramount+.


----------



## mattack

Bruce24 said:


> Mission: Impossible 7 & A Quiet Place 2 Will Hit Paramount+ 45 Days After Theaters


cool, but I hope theaters (and thus AMC A list) are reopen again (even partial capacity) way before that!!!


----------



## morac

krkaufman said:


> Poster is referring to the following deal, associated with CBS SportsLine Pro...
> 
> Get 1 Year of commercial free CBS All Access for $25 - $25.00


This deal is even better than it looks as if you go to cancel SportsLine they will offer you an additional 6 months free, so it's 18 months for $25.

The question is whether or not that will transfer over to Paramount+.


----------



## tigercat74

I haven’t had CBS All Access in a while. Does it have current seasons of shows from the other networks like MTV The Challenge? This is one of my guilty pleasures and was just wondering. Thanks in advance.


----------



## realityboy

tigercat74 said:


> I haven't had CBS All Access in a while. Does it have current seasons of shows from the other networks like MTV The Challenge? This is one of my guilty pleasures and was just wondering. Thanks in advance.


Not current. It has seasons 11-13, 15-31 & 33. Although maybe that'll change with Paramount+. There is a Challenge All-Stars that will be exclusive to P+. (It's a shorter season featuring contestants from some of the early seasons)


----------



## cwerdna

morac said:


> This deal is even better than it looks as if you go to cancel SportsLine they will offer you an additional 6 months free, so it's 18 months for $25.
> 
> The question is whether or not that will transfer over to Paramount+.


Yep. The above all worked for me.

Hope it transfers over since Paramount+ is supposed to be just a rebrand of CBS All Access + more content.

I personally couldn't care less about Sportsline as I don't care about nor watch sports.


----------



## morac

cwerdna said:


> Yep. The above all worked for me.
> 
> Hope it transfers over since Paramount+ is supposed to be just a rebrand of CBS All Access + more content.
> 
> I personally couldn't care less about Sportsline as I don't care about nor watch sports.


I can't do it until my Apple TV channels subscription expires, which is tomorrow. Hopefully CBS figures out that it expired before March 3rd, otherwise I'll need to create a brand new account.

Not that CBS All Access seems to have any kind of wish list feature, so it doesn't look like I'd be losing anything by doing so.


----------



## type_g

morac said:


> This deal is even better than it looks as if you go to cancel SportsLine they will offer you an additional 6 months free, so it's 18 months for $25.
> 
> The question is whether or not that will transfer over to Paramount+.


Also if you cancel on CBS all access they offer extra 3 months not to cancel. Follow instructions on the alick deals post, of the cancel trick and they will offer extra 3 months so you get 15 months for $25.


----------



## cwerdna

morac said:


> I can't do it until my Apple TV channels subscription expires, which is tomorrow. Hopefully CBS figures out that it expired before March 3rd, otherwise I'll need to create a brand new account.
> 
> Not that CBS All Access seems to have any kind of wish list feature, so it doesn't look like I'd be losing anything by doing so.


You're going to need to create a new CBS All Access account anyway given that CBS All Access Help Center says 


> *I already have a separate CBS All Access subscription, and I'm a SportsLine or 247Sports subscriber. How do I link both accounts?*
> 
> We can't link existing CBS All Access subscriptions to SportsLine or 247Sports subscriptions, but you won't need to! Your SportsLine or 247Sports subscription already includes a CBS All Access Commercial Free plan at no extra cost to you!


----------



## morac

cwerdna said:


> You're going to need to create a new CBS All Access account anyway given that CBS All Access Help Center says


That's if you have an existing paid CBS All Access subscription. Once that expires, you won't have an subscription anymore.

I've done this before. I needed to wait for free CBS All Access to expire before I could add the Apple Channels subscription. That was more predictable though. Currently CBS just says I need to cancel billing through Apple. Apple says it expires today.


----------



## cwerdna

morac said:


> That's if you have an existing paid CBS All Access subscription. Once that expires, you won't have an subscription anymore.
> 
> I've done this before. I needed to wait for free CBS All Access to expire before I could add the Apple Channels subscription. That was more predictable though. Currently CBS just says I need to cancel billing through Apple. Apple says it expires today.


I have another free 1 month CBS All Access trial that's still going on. I'm just going to cancel the day before it ends.

Not sure why you need to wait. I couldn't care less about "Apple Channels subscription". I just used the + sign Gmail "trick" (Official Gmail Blog: 2 hidden ways to get more from your Gmail address) so that I had another email address I could use for Sportsline and its included CBS All Access account.

To avoid confusion between the two accounts, I changed their profile pictures and also their names. The Sportsline one has my name followed by SL. My old (in 1 month trial) account has my name followed by CBS AA.

One word of warning about that deal, so far, two people have supposedly reporting getting some weird expiration/cancellation email from CBS All Access where they lost access to it. See posts 812 and 827 of Get 1 Year of commercial free CBS All Access for $25 - $25.00.

I've not hit that problem yet on my newly created CBS All Access account.


----------



## Gerryex

hapster85 said:


> I gave in and took the 50% annual offer.


How did you do it? I'm a current subscriber to CBS All Access but when I login and go to my account there is no option to sign up for Paramount +. It did say to login to Paramountplus.com on the 4th and I tried to login today but there was no link to login only links for new subscribers.

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## hapster85

Gerryex said:


> How did you do it? I'm a current subscriber to CBS All Access but when I login and go to my account there is no option to sign up for Paramount +. It did say to login to Paramountplus.com on the 4th and I tried to login today but there was no link to login only links for new subscribers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gerry


I just clicked the option to switch to annual billing and put in the code PARAMOUNTPLUS. Did that on the 21st, 3 days before my free month expired. I assumed it would bill on the 24th, but it happened immediately. Next billing date is 2-21-22.

And yes, you'll switch over to Paramount+ on the 4th with the same login credentials. HTH


----------



## aaronwt

I did my subscription for a year today with the 50% off the Commercial free.
I considered doing the Sports Book deal, but I didn't want to mess around with signing up for something else. And then with my luck they would take it away in a few months.


----------



## hummingbird_206

krkaufman said:


> Poster is referring to the following deal, associated with CBS SportsLine Pro...
> 
> Get 1 Year of commercial free CBS All Access for $25 - $25.00


I'm late to the P+ party, so some help please trying to figure out how to get a year of P+ for $25 (if that's still doable?)

I have had a CBS all access account, but let it expire last year after Big Brother ended. Should I use that account and use this deal that @krkaufman linked to reinstate the account or do I need a new account for this deal?



morac said:


> This deal is even better than it looks as if you go to cancel SportsLine they will offer you an additional 6 months free, so it's 18 months for $25.
> 
> The question is whether or not that will transfer over to Paramount+.


And then after I get the SportsLine working, do this to get 18 months for $25?



hapster85 said:


> I just clicked the option to switch to annual billing and put in the code PARAMOUNTPLUS. Did that on the 21st, 3 days before my free month expired. I assumed it would bill on the 24th, but it happened immediately. Next billing date is 2-21-22.
> 
> And yes, you'll switch over to Paramount+ on the 4th with the same login credentials. HTH


I'm not following were this PARAMOUNTPLUS code is needed? But honestly, I'm not sure I'm following any of this really.


----------



## morac

My Apple subscription ended yesterday. CBS is still showing I have a subscription through Apple though.



hummingbird_206 said:


> And then after I get the SportsLine working, do this to get 18 months for $25?


You get CBS All Access included as long as you have a SportsLine Pro subscription if you follow the instructions in the prior post. So basically yes.

The question is whether Paramount Plus will be included with SportsLine Pro.


----------



## jlb

Gerryex said:


> How did you do it? I'm a current subscriber to CBS All Access but when I login and go to my account there is no option to sign up for Paramount +. It did say to login to Paramountplus.com on the 4th and I tried to login today but there was no link to login only links for new subscribers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gerry


You have to do it the way I did.....Go to your account page and therein enter the coupon code. It will take the code but not show a discount. I called CBS support and they said that indicates it has banked the coupon and will discount you 50% at renewal time. It makes sense you cannot apply it now as a new subscriber. I guess it's just a quirk of their system (or their way to try and keep subs going beyond people's current subs)....


----------



## gweempose

type_g said:


> Also if you cancel on CBS all access they offer extra 3 months not to cancel. Follow instructions on the alick deals post, of the cancel trick and they will offer extra 3 months so you get 15 months for $25.


I recently signed up for the 50% off a year deal and then I read this post. I just tried this trick, but it simply cancelled my account. I was not offered an extra three months. I assumed this meant that it just wouldn't auto-renew after the year was up, but there was a message at the top of the screen stating that I would no longer be able to access CBS All Access after my current billing cycle ended on March, 5 2021. This freaked me out, so I clicked the button to reactivate my account.


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> I recently signed up for the 50% off a year deal and then I read this post. I just tried this trick, but it simply cancelled my account.


I thought the "3 months extra" trick applied to the SportsLine Pro promo; cancel *SportsLine* and you're offered 3 bonus months ... which would extend the associated CBS All Access access by 3 months. (The prior post mentioning the $25 price tag indicates the SportsLine deal was at the core; I'm just not 100% on how the 3 months extra is activated.)

edit: See here and here. (And it looks like the preemptive cancellation trick may net 6 extra months, rather than 3; though the issue of whether the SportsLine promo for CBSAA will break after March 4th is an open issue.)


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> I thought the "3 months extra" trick applied to the SportsLine Pro promo; cancel *SportsLine* and you're offered 3 bonus months ... which would extend the associated CBS All Access access by 3 months. (The prior post mentioning the $25 price tag indicates the SportsLine deal was at the core; I'm just not 100% on how the 3 months extra is activated.)
> 
> edit: See here and here. (And it looks like the preemptive cancellation trick may net 6 extra months, rather than 3; though the issue of whether the SportsLine promo for CBSAA will break after March 4th is an open issue.)


Re: the SportsLine Pro promo... the 'ROLLBACK' promo code is entered at the "ACTIVATE" sign-up stage for SportsLine, after "REGISTER" ... and it was still valid as of 4pm/Eastern.

Once my credit card was charged and I was at the "ENJOY" stage, I hit the "Offers" tab under my SportsLine account page, and found the CBS All Access offer...






​
Then ... rather than creating a new CBS AA account, I just logged-in to my existing, though dormant, CBS AA account, and now see the following on my CBS AA 'Account' page:

*Subscription & Billing*
It looks like you have a CBS All Access subscription via SportsLine. To make changes to your billing information, please visit www.sportsline.com.​No clue if the same "login vs create" step would work for a CBSAA account that was still active, but I believe earlier posts indicate that it may. (Also, I initially tried to use my existing CBSAA account email at the "Create" stage of the CBSAA linking process, but it erred as already in use.)

p.s. And, per earlier posts, SportsLine does indeed seem thirsty, and offered 6 add'l months when I clicked on the 'Cancel Subscription' button on the *SportsLine* "Settings" page.



> *Thank you for remaining a member of SportsLine!*
> 
> We've extended your account completely free *until Sep 2, 2022*. You won't be charged at all until that date, but you still have access to all members-only content, lineups, and picks! You can contact us to cancel at any point and we will terminate access on that date.
> 
> Also, don't forget to enjoy your FREE access to CBS All Access.


So, access to SportsLine and CBSAA for 18 months for $25 (<$1.40/month). Now to see what happens to CBSAA access come March 4th. (Fingers crossed that they don't kill SportsLine in the next 6 months.)


----------



## morac

CBS still hasn’t recognized that my Apple subscription expired a couple of days ago. I’ll give it till tomorrow and if it’s still not picking it up I’ll create a new account. 

Need to be careful thought as Paramount+ goes live at midnight GMT March 4 which is March 3 evening in the US.


----------



## krkaufman

The Paramount+ promo video page would seem to indicate that CBSAA access should smoothly transition to Paramount+ come March 4th...


----------



## mattack

realityboy said:


> Not current. It has seasons 11-13, 15-31 & 33. Although maybe that'll change with Paramount+. There is a Challenge All-Stars that will be exclusive to P+. (It's a shorter season featuring contestants from some of the early seasons)


This is more curiosity to me, since I don't watch these shows on streaming (since I can't watch faster than realtime).. I am watching the current Challenge eps on MTV though... (sped up on tivo). Though I am glad it's going to be on P+, since I did envision some eon maybe watching the various seasons in the middle that I missed. (even if I can't watch faster than realtime.)

but is there something extra special about seasons 14 and 32? i.e. can you think of why just those would be excluded?


----------



## Howie

So I have CBSAA through Apple sub. Do I need to do anything or will it just convert to Paramount?


----------



## morac

I gave up waiting for CBS to figure out I canceled the Apple subscription and just created a new account and linked it with Sportline.

The Apple $9.99 for CBS and Showtime is still a good deal, especially if it moves over to Paramount+ as Showtime by itself is $10.99. It's just not as good a deal as CBS for $1.39 a month (if you don't care about Showtime).



Howie said:


> So I have CBSAA through Apple sub. Do I need to do anything or will it just convert to Paramount?


If you linked to your CBSAA account, it _should_ just convert. CBS said existing account will seamlessly move over to Paramount Plus. You just need to log into paramountplus.com on March 4th with your existing CBS email and password.

I'm not sure what will happen exactly with the channel in the Apple TV app. I'm guessing it will just change to Paramount+.


----------



## realityboy

mattack said:


> This is more curiosity to me, since I don't watch these shows on streaming (since I can't watch faster than realtime).. I am watching the current Challenge eps on MTV though... (sped up on tivo). Though I am glad it's going to be on P+, since I did envision some eon maybe watching the various seasons in the middle that I missed. (even if I can't watch faster than realtime.)
> 
> but is there something extra special about seasons 14 and 32? i.e. can you think of why just those would be excluded?


I would think it might be music rights, but Hulu has 30-32 so that's definitely not it for 32. Netflix has 10 & 13. There doesn't appear to be a good reason. Maybe they'll switch it up once it changes to P+.


----------



## mlsnyc

I was hemming and hawing about this, but eventually pulled the trigger on the 1/2 off for a year deal. Hopefully I'll do more than watch The Good Fight. I went for it after listening to a Sepinwall podcast with Gillian Jacobs about her role in the pilot for The Good Wife.

_Side note_: I highly recommend Sepinwall's Too Long Didn't Watch podcast: TOO LONG; DIDN'T WATCH


----------



## gossamer88

I jumped on the limited commercial for $30. Movie collection being the main reason.


----------



## Tony_T

krkaufman said:


> The Paramount+ promo video page would seem to indicate that CBSAA access should smoothly transition to Paramount+ come March 4th...
> 
> View attachment 57972


I just needed to reboot my Roku and re-sign in, (code incorrectly saying to go to cbs.com/roku - need to go to paramountplus.com/roku)
Also, Paramount+ is not found in the Roku channel search, CBSAA is still in the search, but the app is P+


----------



## Hoffer

I watched the new Sponge Bob movie on Paramount+ this morning. I've never seen an episode of the TV show, but I think I've seen 2-3 Sponge Bob movies now.


----------



## jlb

The transition was seamless. Things just switched over. Curiously, not to bring up that other ongoing thread, but Lastpass doesn't autorecognize the site. I switched my entry to say p+. maybe there's still something under the covers that says CBS


----------



## krkaufman

jlb said:


> The transition was seamless.


Seemless wouldn't have required me to do anything. It did require a reboot of our Roku to get the app to switch over to Paramount+.


----------



## TonyD79

Both my standalone Roku and my Roku tv transitioned without intervention.


----------



## morac

My SportsLine billed account transitioned over as expected. My Apple Channel billed account, which expired 5 days ago also transitioned over. I wonder if CBS/Paramount will ever figure out I stopped paying for that?


----------



## Hoffer

I subscribed to CBS All Access thru Apple TV Channels, which also gave me a free sub to Showtime. I didn't have to do anything. Just went into the Apple TV app, picked the Paramount+ channel and that was that. 

I went into my Apple subscriptions, and they did change the naming of the CBS AA/Showtime bundle to Paramount+/Showtime.


----------



## justen_m

I went to check the CBS All Access App on my Android phone a few minutes ago. It had already been replaced with Paramount+. I have auto updates enabled. So I checked, and it was updated about two hours ago, at 0535.

Transitioning from CBSAA to P+ seemed pretty seamless. Looks like I get a free month? I'll have to check it this afternoon when I've got more time. My CBSAA was a free month anyway...


----------



## morac

One thing I did notice is that the Apple TV app wanted to open the Paramount+ app rather than the CBS app, but it did an “upgrade” and the CBS app changed to Paramount+ and started working.


----------



## morac

Hoffer said:


> I subscribed to CBS All Access thru Apple TV Channels, which also gave me a free sub to Showtime. I didn't have to do anything. Just went into the Apple TV app, picked the Paramount+ channel and that was that.
> 
> I went into my Apple subscriptions, and they did change the naming of the CBS AA/Showtime bundle to Paramount+/Showtime.


You might want to check the renewal pricing on that. I canceled that last month and up until yesterday I had the option to renew it at $9.99 a month. 
After the change to Paramount+/Showtime that renewal price now shows $20.98 even though I still have Apple TV+, so it looks like the special pricing went away.

Edit:

Looks like you can keep that price as long as you don't cancel. If you cancel you can't get it back.


----------



## mlsnyc

On the iPhone/iPad the app needed to be updated but the content appears to be the same whether it was called CBSAA or Paramount+. So the update was essentially a rebranding more than anything else.


----------



## Hoffer

morac said:


> You might want to check the renewal pricing on that. I canceled that last month and up until yesterday I had the option to renew it at $9.99 a month.
> After the change to Paramount+/Showtime that renewal price now shows $20.98 even though I still have Apple TV+, so it looks like the special pricing went away.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Looks like you can keep that price as long as you don't cancel. If you cancel you can't get it back.


Still $9.99 for me.


----------



## MScottC

Funny... On my TiVo Stream, it still says CBS All Access. And I work for the damn company. What could be wrong?


----------



## SteveD

My transition from CBSAA to Paramount+ went smoothly on my Roku. I selected the CBSAA app, hit the '*', selected Update Channel and it updated to Paramount+.
Original login continued to work. The icon changed to Paramount+ after entering the app for the first time.
Now to check out the new content.


----------



## justen_m

SteveD said:


> My transition from CBSAA to Paramount+ went smoothly on my Roku. I selected the CBSAA app, hit the '*', selected Update Channel and it updated to Paramount+.
> Original login continued to work. The icon changed to Paramount+ after entering the app for the first time.
> Now to check out the new content.


I haven't checked yet. What content does P+ add that CBSAA didn't have? More movie and stuff?


----------



## SteveD

justen_m said:


> I haven't checked yet. What content does P+ add that CBSAA didn't have? More movie and stuff?


I just signed up myself, but I'm thinking more movies?

This is from CNET article:


> Paramount Plus will have a library of more than 30,000 episodes and 2,500 movies, plus 36 original series debuts this year. Among those originals will be a revival of Frasier, the 1990s sitcom; a CG-animation update of Nickelodeon's Rugrats to tap millennial nostalgia; and a new studio dedicated to the Avatar: The Last Airbender concept, founded by the original cartoon's creators to produce a range of programming, including a new animated movie.
> 
> For film fans, Paramount Plus will stream some big-screen movies from Paramount Pictures about a month and a half after they hit theaters. That'll include streaming A Quiet Place Part II in November and Mission: Impossible 7 in January. Other movies from the studio will arrive on the streaming service after a longer window following their theatrical debuts.


----------



## morac

I still can’t believe they haven’t added a watch or favorites list. There’s no way to flag shows you want to watch in app.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

Am I the only one who thinks it's ironic that one of the channels NOT included is the Paramount channel?


----------



## jlb

No and that’s frustrating. The way I can do it is via using the Apple TV app but if you don’t have iOS that’s no help either.


----------



## Hoffer

TonyTheTiger said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's ironic that one of the channels NOT included is the Paramount channel?


I guess I'm not familiar with the Paramount channel. I did hear complaints on a podcast about Showtime. That Paramount+ should be everything, including Showtime content. I do get that bundle by subscribing through Apple TV channels, but now I'm hearing about Paramount channel.


----------



## TonyD79

morac said:


> I still can't believe they haven't added a watch or favorites list. There's no way to flag shows you want to watch in app.


Yeah. That sucks. Especially since the interface is a pretty standard template.


----------



## Tony_T

What always bothered me about *ALL* Access (and now P+) is that for their most popular shows, they only have the current season, and if you want past seasons, you can sometimes get them on Hulu - "All Access" my a%#!


----------



## realityboy

Tony_T said:


> What always bothered me about *ALL* Access (and now P+) is that for their most popular shows, they only have the current season, and if you want past seasons, you can sometimes get them on Hulu - "All Access" my a%#!


If you want all the seasons of Yellowstone (which has to be Paramount Network's biggest show), they are on Peacock. I'm guessing South Park is one of the most popular from Comedy Central, and it's on HBO Max. They need to decide if they want a streaming service or to make money from licensing out their popular shows.


----------



## Tony_T

I understand the licensing reason, but when CBSAA first started, it was the ALL Access name that bothered me when there was not All Access to CBS shows. Now that it’s been rebranded, I’m not bothered anymore


----------



## realityboy

I’m more bothered by Yellowstone now that they took up the Paramount name.


----------



## hapster85

Tony_T said:


> What always bothered me about *ALL* Access (and now P+) is that for their most popular shows, they only have the current season, and if you want past seasons, you can sometimes get them on Hulu - "All Access" my a%#!


It's all in who actually owns the program in question. CBS doesn't own Young Sheldon, for example. So you can only find the current season there. CBS owns Blue Bloods, for example, so all seasons are available.


----------



## Tony_T

hapster85 said:


> It's all in who actually owns the program in question. CBS doesn't own Young Sheldon, for example. So you can only find the current season there. CBS owns Blue Bloods, for example, so all seasons are available.


I understand why, as I said, what bothered me was the "CBS ALL Access" name which one would _think_ meant Access to All seasons of CBS programming, not just the current season. CBS+ would have been a more apt name.


----------



## cwerdna

Paramount+ Launches With Free Episodes, A Star Trek Marathon, And Free Month Offer


----------



## morac

realityboy said:


> If you want all the seasons of Yellowstone (which has to be Paramount Network's biggest show), they are on Peacock. I'm guessing South Park is one of the most popular from Comedy Central, and it's on HBO Max. They need to decide if they want a streaming service or to make money from licensing out their popular shows.


My guess is that the other services bought the rights to stream said shows for a certain time period. Once that expires I expect they will move to P+, like how the Disney stuff moved from Netflix to D+.

Right before I posted I saw CNET just put up an article that Viacom/CBS is doing this for the money.

Why Paramount's biggest show Yellowstone isn't on Paramount Plus

I guess they don't have the subscriber base yet to "afford" to keep everything in house. Maybe that will change at some point, but for now it's just stupid.


----------



## Mike Lang

Title edited to reflect name change


----------



## realityboy

morac said:


> I guess they don't have the subscriber base yet to "afford" to keep everything in house. Maybe that will change at some point, but for now it's just stupid.


I doubt it'll change anytime soon. CBSAA has been around since 2014. P+ really isn't a significant change other than a few new originals.


----------



## smak

On my Chromecast with Google TV, I can say the name of the channel, and it'll launch.

So last night I said "CBS All Access", and it voice confirmed with "Paramount Plus"

-smak-


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> What always bothered me about *ALL* Access (and now P+) is that for their most popular shows, they only have the current season, and if you want past seasons, you can sometimes get them on Hulu - "All Access" my a%#!


hmm, at least for the CBS shows I watch, they have multiple seasons.. just checked to re-confirm. Bull & The Neighborhood (both of which I'm far behind on) seem to have all seasons available.
and even cancelled shows like Instinct (which I did actually start watching the 2nd season of a couple weeks ago) are still there.


----------



## mattack

yeah I was going to bring up the Yellowstone thing again.. several of us were recently confused again that it _would_ be there.. now we know it won't. (Not like I care too much, since it's clear I have far too much stuff I haven't watched that I want to watch anyway.)


----------



## Tony_T

mattack said:


> hmm, at least for the CBS shows I watch, they have multiple seasons.. just checked to re-confirm. Bull & The Neighborhood (both of which I'm far behind on) seem to have all seasons available.
> and even cancelled shows like Instinct (which I did actually start watching the 2nd season of a couple weeks ago) are still there.


Should have been named CBSSA or CBSMA


----------



## jlb

Question, I thought I read somewhere that with the change in June, the "no live locals" would not apply to football games. Can someone confirm?

Also, if the monthly for the lower tier moves down to 4.99 does that mean they might extend yearly subs to account for the price diff? I really don't care about that but just curious.


----------



## cwerdna

cwerdna said:


> One word of warning about that deal, so far, two people have supposedly reporting getting some weird expiration/cancellation email from CBS All Access where they lost access to it. See posts 812 and 827 of Get 1 Year of commercial free CBS All Access for $25 - $25.00.
> 
> I've not hit that problem yet on my newly created CBS All Access account.


Today, after the changeover to Paramount+, my new CBS AA/P+ account acquired via the above is still working fine. I just tried playing the beginning of an ep of China from Above and it worked fine.

I did watch S1:E2 of the above show (Future is Now) and enjoyed it.


----------



## gossamer88

At my moms who has basic cable with optimum. I usually play something from On Demand. Now anything from CBS gets the below message...really??!!


----------



## Bruce24

VegasVic said:


> I took advantage of the 50% offer for a year. Good deal.


I did also, in my case I switched from monthly to annual adding the PARAMOUNTPLUS code. Today I happen to take a look at my credit card transactions and noticed the charge did not have the 50% discount. I logged in to check out my account and this is what I see: 









I called Paramount+ and the person I spoke to said that the way the discount works for existing customers is that you get the discount on the next billing cycle, so next year. He said something about the discount originally just being for new customers but they they made it available for existing customers on their next billing cycle.

I was wondering if this happened to others who went from monthly to annual looking to pay $50 for the year????


----------



## Tony_T

What’s everyone here watching on P+?
So far in the past year all I’ve watched is Picard, Coyote and The Stand.


----------



## mlsnyc

Tony_T said:


> What's everyone here watching on P+?
> So far in the past year all I've watched is Picard, Coyote and The Stand.


I'm working on The Good Fight and Lower Decks. I'll try The Stand once I'm done with one of those two.


----------



## realityboy

Picard/Discovery/Lower Decks, Why Women Kill, The Stand, and I watched the first episode of Real World Homecoming (it reunites the cast from the original ‘92 season).


----------



## MauriAnne

Bruce24 said:


> I was wondering if this happened to others who went from monthly to annual looking to pay $50 for the year????


Yes, the same thing happened to me.


----------



## NashGuy

morac said:


> My guess is that the other services bought the rights to stream said shows for a certain time period. Once that expires I expect they will move to P+, like how the Disney stuff moved from Netflix to D+.
> 
> Right before I posted I saw CNET just put up an article that Viacom/CBS is doing this for the money.
> 
> Why Paramount's biggest show Yellowstone isn't on Paramount Plus
> 
> I guess they don't have the subscriber base yet to "afford" to keep everything in house. Maybe that will change at some point, but for now it's just stupid.


ViacomCBS is going to have to decide whether they want to mainly be a content supplier or a direct-to-consumer streamer (plus TV network owner). Because right now, they've got their stuff spread too thinly among too many different places.


----------



## jlb

Bruce24 said:


> I did also, in my case I switched from monthly to annual adding the PARAMOUNTPLUS code. Today I happen to take a look at my credit card transactions and noticed the charge did not have the 50% discount. I logged in to check out my account and this is what I see:
> View attachment 58053
> 
> 
> I called Paramount+ and the person I spoke to said that the way the discount works for existing customers is that you get the discount on the next billing cycle, so next year. He said something about the discount originally just being for new customers but they they made it available for existing customers on their next billing cycle.
> 
> I was wondering if this happened to others who went from monthly to annual looking to pay $50 for the year????


I had an existing annual and my result was the same. I'll get 50% next renewal


----------



## jlb

Tony_T said:


> What's everyone here watching on P+?
> So far in the past year all I've watched is Picard, Coyote and The Stand.


TNG rewatch 
Voyager rewatch
Lower decks
And more trek to come


----------



## NashGuy

jlb said:


> Question, I thought I read somewhere that with the change in June, the "no live locals" would not apply to football games. Can someone confirm?
> 
> Also, if the monthly for the lower tier moves down to 4.99 does that mean they might extend yearly subs to account for the price diff? I really don't care about that but just curious.


The $4.99 base tier that will launch in June won't have your live CBS station but it will still feature certain live sports that air on CBS, including the NFL. The $9.99 premium ad-free tier still includes the live CBS station plus has additional live sports that won't be in the base tier. I don't think they've specified exactly what live sports will be exclusive to the premium tier.

The old $5.99 tier, which has ads but does include live CBS, will continue to be available to new subs until June. Anyone who has it will be able to stay on it indefinitely until they cancel. I don't think there will be any switching of annual subs currently on the $5.99 tier over to the $4.99 tier.


----------



## gchance

Tony_T said:


> What's everyone here watching on P+?
> So far in the past year all I've watched is Picard, Coyote and The Stand.


All that's left of programming I watch on P+ is Coyote. That said i've watched Discovery, Picard, Lower Decks, The Twilight Zone revival, and The Stand. All programming other than originals seem to be on the other services I subscribe to, which is a real bummer. I feel the same way about Peacock, but I don't have to pay for that.

It's worth the sub for the programming I watch, and really not worth the trouble to me to unsub when that programming is off the air.


----------



## jlb

NashGuy said:


> The $4.99 base tier that will launch in June won't have your live CBS station but it will still feature certain live sports that air on CBS, including the NFL. The $9.99 premium ad-free tier still includes the live CBS station plus has additional live sports that won't be in the base tier. I don't think they've specified exactly what live sports will be exclusive to the premium tier.
> 
> The old $5.99 tier, which has ads but does include live CBS, will continue to be available to new subs until June. Anyone who has it will be able to stay on it indefinitely until they cancel. I don't think there will be any switching of annual subs currently on the $5.99 tier over to the $4.99 tier.


Cool...hopefully the annual version of the 5.99 tier stays as is. That helps my daughter out. I'm indifferent on that


----------



## mlsnyc

What's the deal with this thing not having a watchlist? Unless it's really buried somewhere and I can't find it, there doesn't seem to be a way to mark shows and movies you want to watch for later.


----------



## jlb

Other things I am looking forward to continuing with or trying include:

Flashdance
Love story 
The Italian job
The man who fell to earth
The offer
Frasier
Grease: pink ladies
Younger (been watching on tv land)
Behind the music
From cradle to stage

Etc


----------



## NashGuy

mlsnyc said:


> What's the deal with this thing not having a watchlist? Unless it's really buried somewhere and I can't find it, there doesn't seem to be a way to mark shows and movies you want to watch for later.


I haven't tried it yet but a review of P+ I read earlier today specifically called out the lack of a watchlist. Which seems like a super-basic feature? I mean, even the free Tubi app has always had a watchlist.


----------



## mlsnyc

NashGuy said:


> I haven't tried it yet but a review of P+ I read earlier today specifically called out the lack of a watchlist. Which seems like a super-basic feature? I mean, even the free Tubi app has always had a watchlist.


Yeah it's one of the most basic features and I'm perplexed why it doesn't exist. They either expect you to just remember what you want to watch or someone designed this thinking that this works better for their metrics somehow.


----------



## morac

mlsnyc said:


> Yeah it's one of the most basic features and I'm perplexed why it doesn't exist. They either expect you to just remember what you want to watch or someone designed this thinking that this works better for their metrics somehow.


They do have a resume playing list which automatically populates with no way to clear it manually, but that's not really the same thing.


----------



## Tony_T

Also, it would be better if the shows were listed on a page instead of a strip.


----------



## gweempose

I took advantage of the 50% off deal before All Access switched to Paramount+. I noticed today that I was charged $99.99 on my credit card. Shouldn't it be half that?


----------



## SteveD

Check your account online to see how your billing is listed. If you are a new customer, you should get a one week trial and it should also list your next bill date.


----------



## jlb

gweempose said:


> I took advantage of the 50% off deal before All Access switched to Paramount+. I noticed today that I was charged $99.99 on my credit card. Shouldn't it be half that?


Are you an existing subscriber? If you are (or were I should say), you will get the discount at next renewal


----------



## gweempose

jlb said:


> Are you an existing subscriber? If you are (or were I should say), you will get the discount at next renewal


I was a previous subscriber, but my subscription had lapsed a long time ago.


----------



## Family

I subscribe for one month every year and they send emails all the time promising a free month to come back, but when I click the link it's only a week.


----------



## dianebrat

wish/watchlists, with their content it's impossible to work without them and such a basic feature to be missing.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> They do have a resume playing list which automatically populates with no way to clear it manually, but that's not really the same thing.


And it is REALLY ANNOYING. I have something that I clicked on by mistake, and it started playing. I killed it quickly, but not quick enough and it is now stuck on my list.


----------



## aaronwt

I was able to use my $30 a month PayPal benefit from AMex with the $50 payment for a year of commercial free P+. By paying for P+ with Amex through PayPal. i wasn't sure if it would work, since you can only get it when using certain merchants, But I had just looked at Amex online and it now shows I received the $30 credit. So a year of P+ commercial free essentially cost me only $20. So I am very pleased. 

Sent from my Galaxy Tab A7 Gold


----------



## TonyD79

eddyj said:


> And it is REALLY ANNOYING. I have something that I clicked on by mistake, and it started playing. I killed it quickly, but not quick enough and it is now stuck on my list.


The only way I've found to rid something from "keep watching" is to let it finish. FF to near the end then play out.

It is beyond annoying.


----------



## eddyj

TonyD79 said:


> The only way I've found to rid something from "keep watching" is to let it finish. FF to near the end then play out.
> 
> It is beyond annoying.


Yeah, I went to the last episode of the last season and did that.


----------



## Gerryex

Bruce24 said:


> I called Paramount+ and the person I spoke to said that the way the discount works for existing customers is that you get the discount on the next billing cycle, so next year. He said something about the discount originally just being for new customers but they they made it available for existing customers on their next billing cycle.
> I was wondering if this happened to others who went from monthly to annual looking to pay $50 for the year????





MauriAnne said:


> Yes, the same thing happened to me.


Yes, it also happened to me and it took me on hold for ONE HOUR to finally get a human only to tell me that I won't get the discount until next year.


----------



## VegasVic

Hmmm I watched about half of a movie, came back the next day and there was no “continue” watching. It didn’t show up at all anywhere as I scrolled all the way down. I had to do a search for it and when I found it I did have the option to “resume” but it was annoying that it didn’t show up right off.


----------



## gweempose

gweempose said:


> I took advantage of the 50% off deal before All Access switched to Paramount+. I noticed today that I was charged $99.99 on my credit card. Shouldn't it be half that?


Just to follow up. After nearly an hour wait on hold the other day, I finally spoke with a customer service rep and they refunded me the $50. Even though I had used the half off code, for some reason it didn't go through properly.


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> Just to follow up. After nearly an hour wait on hold the other day, I finally spoke with a customer service rep and they refunded me the $50. Even though I had used the half off code, for some reason it didn't go through properly.


When is your CBSAA(P+) account scheduled to go inactive? You might consider the SportsLine promo as an alternate discount route.


----------



## jlb

eddyj said:


> Yeah, I went to the last episode of the last season and did that.


You can edit something from the Keep Watching queue, but the only way I have figured out how to (without using your method) is from the web. When you are on the web, there is a little "edit" button off to the right where your queue is:










Then when you click that, you get bubbles in each item you can check, and then you can "remove" whatever you check:










All this being said, wherever I can, I do my watching from within the wrapper of the Apple TV app, which for the platforms it supports (i.e., basically most except for Netflix), seems to handle things quite well.


----------



## gchance

TonyD79 said:


> The only way I've found to rid something from "keep watching" is to let it finish. FF to near the end then play out.
> 
> It is beyond annoying.


Even worse, if you exit the app (at least on the Fire Stick) without exiting the actual program first, then later when you re-enter the app, it happily continues playing the previously watched content, even if it's mid-commercial. This happened on the old CBS app as well.


----------



## TonyD79

gchance said:


> Even worse, if you exit the app (at least on the Fire Stick) without exiting the actual program first, then later when you re-enter the app, it happily continues playing the previously watched content, even if it's mid-commercial. This happened on the old CBS app as well.


I have a habit of exiting the program on all apps because my Plex app can act funky if I don't. But it shouldn't matter.


----------



## gweempose

krkaufman said:


> When is your CBSAA(P+) account scheduled to go inactive? You might consider the SportsLine promo as an alternate discount route.


It was already inactive when I signed up for the promotion. Now I have committed to a full year.


----------



## PJO1966

With CBSAA, I could watch anything that aired on CBS using the AA app. I went to find the Oprah interview from this weekend and it was only available on the regular CBS app or Hulu. I don't subscribe. Does Paramount+ not have CBS content?


----------



## laria

PJO1966 said:


> With CBSAA, I could watch anything that aired on CBS using the AA app. I went to find the Oprah interview from this weekend and it was only available on the regular CBS app or Hulu. I don't subscribe. Does Paramount+ not have CBS content?


It has at least some CBS scripted content for sure, because I was just complaining about this in the annoy thread, since there is no longer an app on my TiVo or Apple TV that allows me to watch CBS content from my cable subscription. I had to install Paramount+ to get an episode of FBI that I discovered the other day was messed up from an overrun football game a few weeks ago.


----------



## lambertman

The Oprah/M&H special is a unique case; P+ is not allowed to archive it due to Oprah's contract with Apple.

They can stream it while it airs on the linear channel (and it will be rerun this Friday), but to watch it on your schedule, you'll need the otherwise-unnecessary CBS app or the website.


----------



## Bruce24

laria said:


> It has at least some CBS scripted content for sure, because I was just complaining about this in the annoy thread, since there is no longer an app on my TiVo or Apple TV that allows me to watch CBS content from my cable subscription. I had to install Paramount+ to get an episode of FBI that I discovered the other day was messed up from an overrun football game a few weeks ago.


There is still a CBS app for AppleTV and I just verified I could use it to watch yesterday's episode of FBI using my Xfinity credentials.


----------



## laria

Bruce24 said:


> There is still a CBS app for AppleTV and I just verified I could use it to watch yesterday's episode of FBI using my Xfinity credentials.


Hrm, I searched for it and it didn't come up! We had the CBSAA app on there and it turned into Paramount+, but I couldn't find the CBS app. But now I see it! So weird.


----------



## David Platt

laria said:


> It has at least some CBS scripted content for sure, because I was just complaining about this in the annoy thread, since there is no longer an app on my TiVo or Apple TV that allows me to watch CBS content from my cable subscription. I had to install Paramount+ to get an episode of FBI that I discovered the other day was messed up from an overrun football game a few weeks ago.


Have you tried a Roku or other various streaming devices?

KIDDING!! KIDDING!!


----------



## krkaufman

Dunno if this is an unrestricted freebie code, but I received a promo email for a free month of Paramount+, using promo code: *'PEAK'
*
Email says code needs to be used by '3/11/21' ... so TODAY! ... the SAME DAY it was received! Email also says this code is for returning subscribers only.






​
Also, the "Doctor of Credit" page that tracks these CBSAA/P+ codes (>here<) indicates an additional freebie code: '*MOUNTAIN*'


----------



## cwerdna

BREAKING: Star Trek: Strange New Worlds Begins Production

Yay!


----------



## cwerdna

krkaufman said:


> Poster is referring to the following deal, associated with CBS SportsLine Pro...
> 
> Get 1 Year of commercial free CBS All Access for $25 - $25.00


The CBS All Access and then Paramount+ was working fine thru that deal (I would test it by playing a Picard show ep) until all hell broke loose for me today.

I went thru what the folks at Get 1 Year of commercial free CBS All Access for $25 - $25.00 hit. I was prompted to "GET STARTED" and choose from limited commercial or commercial free plans, etc. Using that link there worked and I got my P+ account going again. But, the signs are troubling w/the 30 days verbiage now which seems like a total bait and switch. I guess we'll see what happens in 30 days...


----------



## krkaufman

cwerdna said:


> The CBS All Access and then Paramount+ was working fine thru that deal (I would test it by playing a Picard show ep) until all hell broke loose for me today.
> 
> I went thru what the folks at Get 1 Year of commercial free CBS All Access for $25 - $25.00 hit. I was prompted to "GET STARTED" and choose from limited commercial or commercial free plans, etc. Using that link there worked and I got my P+ account going again. But, the signs are troubling w/the 30 days verbiage now which seems like a total bait and switch. I guess we'll see what happens in 30 days...


Thanks for the heads-up.

The app seems to think my account status has changed, anyway ...






​
... now offering "Signup for P+" and "Sign Out" buttons - so it recognizes my account, just not that it should have access to Paramount+.

Is there any non-discounted cost difference between what was CBA AA and P+?


----------



## krkaufman

cwerdna said:


> The CBS All Access and then Paramount+ was working fine thru that deal (I would test it by playing a Picard show ep) until all hell broke loose for me today.
> 
> I went thru what the folks at Get 1 Year of commercial free CBS All Access for $25 - $25.00 hit.


Trying this tip from a comment in the linked SD thread...


> I got a reply saying to sign into P+ with this link. Sign in went normally and I wasn't asked to choose a plan or anything. The P+ site says what it did before about my subscription being linked to my Sportsline account without any mention of expiration.
> 
> https://www.paramountplus.com/sportsline


edit1: Hopeful...








​edit2: Seeming* SUCCESS ...* ("looks like you have a Paramount+ subscription via SportsLine")

*








*​... but then we'll see where my account stands in a month, after the 30-day window -- as* they've definitely changed the terms of the promo* since I signed-up:

Current:








Prior:







​
(I didn't see any similar 30-day warnings during this process, but that doesn't mean they won't yank the sub in 30 days. I'll have to see what the terms are for challenging a credit card charge.)


----------



## morac

My SportsLine link was severed too and I relinked it, so it's working again. I don't see any indication that it expires in 30 days. Hopefully it keeps working.

Edit: Paramount+ doesn't mention anything about a 30 day limit on their help page: Paramount+ Help Center

What's really odd is my old account that was tied to the Apple TV CBS channel, that I canceled about 2 weeks ago is still showing as subscribed in P+.


----------



## cwerdna

Yep. I basically went thru the same thing that krkaufman hit except I was using an iPad Pro 10.5" and iPhone 8, not something with a TV UI.


----------



## morac

I lost my subscription to P+ again today. I had to link back in with the SportsLine link. I’m hoping I don’t need to do that daily.


----------



## krkaufman

morac said:


> I lost my subscription to P+ again today. I had to link back in with the SportsLine link. I'm hoping I don't need to do that daily.


Same. Relinked via: www.paramountplus.com/sportsline

Anybody know of an "FCC Complaint"-equivalent for streaming services?


----------



## morac

Third day in a row I lost my subscription and had to relink with SportsLine.

I reached out to Paramount+ to see what the deal is. 
Paramount+ Help Center

In the meantime the account I'm not even subscribed on is still showing as subscribed.


----------



## MauriAnne

morac said:


> I reached out to Paramount+ to see what the deal is.
> Paramount+ Help Center


I emailed them almost a week ago via that link and haven't heard back yet. I'm going to wait until tomorrow to followup with them.


----------



## morac

MauriAnne said:


> I emailed them almost a week ago via that link and haven't heard back yet. I'm going to wait until tomorrow to followup with them.


I emailed SportsLine and they emailed back to contact P+, but they did include a phone number. If I don't hear back I'll try that.

888-274-5343


----------



## krkaufman

morac said:


> I emailed SportsLine and they emailed back to contact P+, ...


With this being a bundle tied to SportsLine membership, I'd think (well, hope) SportsLine would be taking a more proactive role in remedying the hiccups.


----------



## mattyro7878

realityboy said:


> If you want all the seasons of Yellowstone (which has to be Paramount Network's biggest show), they are on Peacock. I'm guessing South Park is one of the most popular from Comedy Central, and it's on HBO Max. They need to decide if they want a streaming service or to make money from licensing out their popular shows.


the new Eddie Murphy movie has giant Paramount logos all over it. Only available on PRIME!


----------



## mattyro7878

jlb said:


> I had an existing annual and my result was the same. I'll get 50% next renewal


I cancelled after STiscovery waiting to be seduced back by wonderful offers. Hasnt happened. Maybe my money is no good for them? I will return for Picard and Capt Pike show.


----------



## JohnB1000

mattyro7878 said:


> the new Eddie Murphy movie has giant Paramount logos all over it. Only available on PRIME!


Paramount was one of the production companies.


----------



## MauriAnne

MauriAnne said:


> I emailed them almost a week ago via that link and haven't heard back yet. I'm going to wait until tomorrow to followup with them.


Heard back from them today with this canned response:
Thanks for contacting us. Due to higher-than-normal volume we're taking a bit longer that we'd like to get back to you. In the meantime we wanted to provide you with self-help support for the topics listed below.* Please feel free to reply back to this email if you still need additional support.
*​Highlights are mine. I guess they're just trying to clear out their queue.


----------



## morac

Don’t know if things are working again or it was just a fluke, but today was the first day in a few days I didn’t lose my subscription.


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> What's everyone here watching on P+?


I watch all of my CBS shows there.. I'm a couple behind on Tough as Nails, and finally watched several of this season's Young Sheldon the other day.. will watch more over the weekend probably.
(Since for at least some shows, not Young Sheldon, they seem to have full feeds, I actually put the CBS shows lower in my list of 'need to watch'.. but finally have gotten back to watching some of them.. But most CBS shows at least I tivo as SD as 'backup', since I can watch on P+)


----------



## cmontyburns

For those not aware, Paramount+ is offering a one-month free trial, the offer ends tomorrow (3/31). They are also offering 50% off a one-year subscription with the code "YEAR". That offer also ends tomorrow.


----------



## eddyj

Had an issue today. Going to cbs.com, the login credentials did not work. Going to paramountplus.com, they did. Until recently, you could log in through cbs.com (I did not even realize there was a paramountplus.com).


----------



## krkaufman

cmontyburns said:


> For those not aware, Paramount+ is offering a one-month free trial, the offer ends tomorrow (3/31).


*Promo code 'MOUNTAIN' *just worked for me, to net a free month for my brother's P+ account. (My Sportsline-linked sub is still hanging in, after some initial bumpiness.)


----------



## realityboy

cmontyburns said:


> For those not aware, Paramount+ is offering a one-month free trial, the offer ends tomorrow (3/31). They are also offering 50% off a one-year subscription with the code "YEAR". That offer also ends tomorrow.


I thought this would only be for new users, and I was subscribed when they announced it, but since my sub expired, they gave me a free trial month. I've been subscribed to CBSAA on and off since 2014.


----------



## reddice

I have the commercial free plan and suddenly I am receiving commercials on all my devices. No these are actually commercials for Bounty, Kia, medical ads.

I am on the phone now if this is not straight out I am asking for a refund. I hate commercials.


----------



## hapster85

reddice said:


> I have the commercial free plan and suddenly I am receiving commercials on all my devices. No these are actually commercials for Bounty, Kia, medical ads.
> 
> I am on the phone now if this is not straight out I am asking for a refund. I hate commercials.


Must be a widespread glitch. Same here.

[Edit: Lots of tweets about the issue as well.]


----------



## reddice

Just checked reddit and Twitter Yeah lost of ticked off people.

I pay extra for no commercial services including music and removed Dish Network from my TV years ago just to avoid commercials so getting ads for there crappy MA originals on Nicktoon shows of all place, Kia and a real annoying Bounty ad that will make a mental person smash their TV screen is annoying


----------



## zalusky

Speaking of no ads versions. I just turned on the no ad version)n peacock to watch a season of a show and it was k9nd of annoying that there seemed to be a full 1 to 2 second fade to black where the commercials would have been. Are you guys noticing this on Paramount Plus ( or any other service for that matter.
The services that I have no ad subscription either are seamless or very fast.


----------



## ehusen

Don't know if I have the same problem today but a while back I did notice that my piHole adblocker would prevent some shows from displaying in my "ad-free" subscription. Not all the shows just some. It seems that some shows, usually from Nickelodeon, had a promo at the beginning that was really an ad. PiHole blocked it and that prevented the show from being shown.

So if that applies to all ads, I wonder if I can even watch shows today...


----------



## MScottC

I know that internally at Paramount+ at least one person is aware of the issue.


----------



## type_g

krkaufman said:


> *Promo code 'MOUNTAIN' *just worked for me, to net a free month for my brother's P+ account. (My Sportsline-linked sub is still hanging in, after some initial bumpiness.)


I have Sportsline account too. Are we able to use the code MOUNTAIN to tack on an extra free month, is that what you did if so where to add the code? Thanks


----------



## krkaufman

type_g said:


> I have Sportsline account too. Are we able to use the code MOUNTAIN to tack on an extra free month, is that what you did if so where to add the code? Thanks


I wouldn't expect so. I applied the code to my brother's P+ account, not the account linked to my SportsLine subscription.


----------



## hapster85

Problem with the commercials seems to have been corrected.


----------



## reddice

hapster85 said:


> The problem with the commercials seems to have been corrected.


Good. I got nervous when I first started a show yesterday, and it played a promo ad for an original I thought they were going to force you to watch that until the Bounty and Kia ads played I thought my subscription got hacked and was downgraded to the commercials version. I checked my account, and it was still for the ad free version. I googled the problem and got nowhere until I decided to check their twitter and Reddit feeds which I avoid both sites normally because of all the swearing on there. I found I was not alone and knew it was an internal problem, so I went into HBO Max instead to watch Doctor Who then some DC cartoon series.


----------



## jamesbobo

Since CBS owns a good chunk of Showtime (at least I think it does) I wonder if Paramount movies will appear on Showtime in the not too distant future.


----------



## hapster85

jamesbobo said:


> Since CBS owns a good chunk of Showtime (at least I think it does) I wonder if Paramount movies will appear on Showtime in the not too distant future.


Yes, Showtime is a ViacomCBS Domestic Media Networks property. I've never been a Showtime subscriber, but have they not already been carrying movies from Paramount Studios? I thought all of the traditional movie channels carried movies from various studios? I know that's how it used to be anyway, but like I said, I've never been a subscriber. Anyway, ViacomCBS will continue to place content will where it will be most profitable. Yellowstone airs on the Paramount Network, but streams on Peacock, for example.


----------



## mattack

zalusky said:


> The services that I have no ad subscription either are seamless or very fast.


Well, they (at least Hulu and CBS All Access, err P+) still show a several-second ad for the original network before the show that's unskippable. Even Amazon added ads before the show IIRC.. and I think HBO does that now? Ads you can FF through for other shows (both amazon & HBO I mean).

Oh, and P+ makes me choose "Watch Credits" EVERY single time, AND it has a short enough timeout that I often have to GO BACK and find the episode (since it doesn't have the watchlist) to find whatever I wanted to see in the credits.

Still, less bad than even skip-mode-ing on Tivo, but I still tivo most shows (some as 'backup' in case they expire -- like I realized FBI did, others so I can at least download a metadata file to keep track of the episode).


----------



## jamesbobo

hapster85 said:


> Yes, Showtime is a ViacomCBS Domestic Media Networks property. I've never been a Showtime subscriber, but have they not already been carrying movies from Paramount Studios? I thought all of the traditional movie channels carried movies from various studios? I know that's how it used to be anyway, but like I said, I've never been a subscriber. Anyway, ViacomCBS will continue to place content will where it will be most profitable. Yellowstone airs on the Paramount Network, but streams on Peacock, for example.


Years ago, Paramount movies were on Showtime. But they were on whatever premium channel was the highest bidder. They were on Starz and HBO at times. When the contract with Showtime expired, Paramount decided to team up with Lionsgate and MGM and form their own premium channel, Epix.


----------



## bigguy126

Can't seem to find a way to add a show to a queue. They don't have this feature? Seems like a pretty bare bones feature.


----------



## gschrock

I could have sworn back when the app was CBS that I was getting dolby digital on shows I was watching, but now I seem to be stereo only, and can't find any way to switch that. I might have to go back to subscribing through amazon and giving up on the chance at an occasional free month through codes, since at least then the audio is decent. (nvidia shield as a playback device, seems to be common for android tv devices).


----------



## SteveD

Starting this week, I have been seeing pre-roll ads for other P+ shows on everything that I have been streaming. I was hoping that the latest app update would bring something more useful.
I'm still hoping for an embedded wish list feature, as well as defaulting audio to best available, instead of just stereo.


----------



## Johncv

SteveD said:


> Starting this week, I have been seeing pre-roll ads for other P+ shows on everything that I have been streaming. I was hoping that the latest app update would bring something more useful.
> I'm still hoping for an embedded wish list feature, as well as defaulting audio to best available, instead of just stereo.


This is why I subscribed tru Amazon Prime. Amazon always pushes the highest video and sound quality. Many times I find I need to turn the sound down.


----------



## zalusky

Johncv said:


> This is why I subscribed tru Amazon Prime. Amazon always pushes the highest video and sound quality. Many times I find I need to turn the sound down.


Another good reason for us to use Amazon/Apple is Amex Bluecash Preferred people is get 6% cashback. I have noticed that the outlier streaming services aren't always in the 6% list so its better to add it into somebody that is.


----------



## hapster85

Seeing the pre-roll ads on my commerical free account, too. #Scammed


----------



## morac

Paramount+ will start streaming a new movie every week.

Paramount+ lifts ViacomCBS to 36 million subs, will stream sci-fi movie Infinite


----------



## Beryl

morac said:


> Paramount+ will start streaming a new movie every week.
> 
> Paramount+ lifts ViacomCBS to 36 million subs, will stream sci-fi movie Infinite


Am I understanding correctly that when they do offer the new movie, there will be no extra cost beyond the monthly subscription?


----------



## morac

Beryl said:


> Am I understanding correctly that when they do offer the new movie, there will be no extra cost beyond the monthly subscription?


I haven't seen anything about extra cost. Also some movies won't show up until 45 days after they release in theaters.


----------



## jamesbobo

After reading the article, the 36 million subscribers is a combination of Paramount + and Showtime, not Paramount + alone. And there are no plans to combine the services. After Paramount films are shown on Paramount+, will they ever make it to Showtime, even as much as a year later? How about offering a bundled service, like Disney + did with Hulu and ESPN?


----------



## jamesbobo

Paramount films will also appear on EPIX
Paramount+ & EPIX Expand Strategic Relationship - Deadline


----------



## RickyL

This interface is still painful. Ours keeps trying to skip the first ~8 minutes or so when starting a new show. No my shows. Forced commercial at the start.


----------



## gschrock

At least that means I'm not the only one having problems with it skipping part of the episode. We actually completely watched one episode the other day without really realizing that it had happened until we got to the end and kinda went "Huh? that didn't make any sense". Then discovered that there was a bunch of episode that we hadn't seen.

I'm definitely thinking it's time to go back to subscribing through the amazon channel for this. The very occasional free month by going through the paramount app (haven't seen a code recently?) isn't worth the bad audio, and bad interface.


----------



## Johncv

Why are you people watching tru a badly product app when if you have access to amazon prime? Just to save a few bucks? I been using P+ with amazon and have no trouble with audio or PQ. The Amazon app could use improvements, but I am use to it.


----------



## Beryl

Johncv said:


> Why are you people watching tru a badly product app when if you have access to amazon prime? Just to save a few bucks? I been using P+ with amazon and have no trouble with audio or PQ. The Amazon app could use improvements, but I am use to it.


?

I have the Paramount+/Showtime combo via Apple+ right now so don't know what you are talking about. Are you referring to the ad-based plan?


----------



## TonyD79

Johncv said:


> Why are you people watching tru a badly product app when if you have access to amazon prime? Just to save a few bucks? I been using P+ with amazon and have no trouble with audio or PQ. The Amazon app could use improvements, but I am use to it.


I don't think you get everything that you get via paramount+ via Amazon prime. Like the daily show?

I have paramount+ free via another subscription. I ain't gonna pay for it via prime.

Nor am i having any technical issues other than the interface needs some work.


----------



## hapster85

I have the "starts 8 minutes in" bug pop up now and again. I just wait and come back later. No idea what causes it.


----------



## Tony_T

I had issues with CBS All Access that were caused by my pihole ad blocker, and also have it with the CBS App, so maybe a pihole issue with P+


----------



## aaronwt

Johncv said:


> Why are you people watching tru a badly product app when if you have access to amazon prime? Just to save a few bucks? I been using P+ with amazon and have no trouble with audio or PQ. The Amazon app could use improvements, but I am use to it.


I've had no issues with their app from multiple devices.

And I also saved more than a few bucks. I saved eighty bucks. A year of commercial free paramount Plus only cost me $20. After the 50% off from Paramount and the $30 credit from AMEX. Neither of which I would have received if I purchased through Amazon. It would have been $100 through Amazon. Although I would have gotten $5 back since i get 5% back from all my Amazon purchases.

Plus there isn't much content on Paramount+ I want to watch right now. But for only $20 for a year of the commercial free version? It was worth it.


----------



## morac

I used to pay for CBS All Access through Apple TV, so I would tend to watch on their and I had more issues watching it that way then through the app. Sometimes there would be no 5.1 audio track and other times no Dolby Vision or HD/4K. Any time I’d run into that I’d switch to the app and it would work fine.


----------



## RickyL

You can rewind to the start.


----------



## krkaufman

Coupon code for a free month of Paramount+: *SPRING*

Valid through May 29th. Terms indicate it's valid for returning subscribers only.

_*Offer for 1 month free valid when you re-subscribe to the monthly Limited Commercials or Commercial Free plan. Offer expires on 05/29/2021 11:59 PM PT. We reserve the right to end the offer at any time. Returning subscribers only._​


----------



## morac

I decided to check if the Paramount Plus account I had linked to my Apple TV channel, which I canceled months ago, was still active and it is. Maybe they haven’t caught that no one is paying for it since I’m not using the account. 

If it’s still active in a year when my Sportsline account expires, I guess I’ll switch back to it.


----------



## Tony_T

Is there anything worth watching on P+ now? When is Picard returning?


----------



## morac

Tony_T said:


> Is there anything worth watching on P+ now? When is Picard returning?


I haven't watched anything on it for at least a month.

The just released to theaters Quiet Place 2 will hit P+ on July 12th.


----------



## mattack

hapster85 said:


> Seeing the pre-roll ads on my commerical free account, too. #Scammed


I haven't complained yet -- but you actually don't have to WATCH it.
I can usually (??) hit BACK on my TV remote (I use the TV's built in app) and then start again, and won't see the ad..

IIRC it didn't work once, so I had to hit EXIT and start the app again..

Yes, I should send feedback that I'm paying for commercial free and am seeing commercials.

(BTW, I personally think the "CBS" bumper or the network bumpers on Hulu are 'ads' too.. but unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a way to pay for COMPLETELY ad free versions of these.. and those couple-second bumpers are less-bad than regular commercials/promos)


----------



## mattack

Tony_T said:


> Is there anything worth watching on P+ now? When is Picard returning?


Lots.. all of the CBS shows you watch.. I'm finally catching up on Bull lately.
even though it was cancelled, I mean to watch All Rise..
have a couple of Young Sheldon eps I haven't watched, etc...


----------



## Tony_T

mattack said:


> Lots.. all of the CBS shows you watch.. I'm finally catching up on Bull lately.
> even though it was cancelled, I mean to watch All Rise..
> have a couple of Young Sheldon eps I haven't watched, etc...


I should have mentioned that I have CBS via cable&#8230;.


----------



## JohnB1000

Champions League final on Saturday


----------



## eddyj

Tony_T said:


> I should have mentioned that I have CBS via cable&#8230;.


I am dropping my DIRECTV, so P+ will get a workout.


----------



## SteveD

I'm watching all three CBS shows on P+ that I normally watch on Tivo because of the missing skip mode on CBS issue.
I did watch some of the P+ originals, _Discovery_, _Picard_, _The Stand_, and _Coyote_, and probably a couple of movies. Don't know what else I might watch, maybe _Lower Decks_?


----------



## Tony_T

I've seen _Picard_, _The Stand_, and _Coyote_


----------



## Allanon

On June 10 Mark Wahlberg's Sci-Fi Action Movie 'Infinite' will be streaming on Paramount+ instead of playing in theaters.


----------



## Beryl

Wondering if I’m the only one who still calls him Marky Mark.


----------



## realityboy

The new season of Why Women Kill starts next week. The first season was entertaining. It has the same tone as Desperate Housewives if anyone was a fan of that.


----------



## hapster85

mattack said:


> I haven't complained yet -- but you actually don't have to WATCH it.
> I can usually (??) hit BACK on my TV remote (I use the TV's built in app) and then start again, and won't see the ad..
> 
> IIRC it didn't work once, so I had to hit EXIT and start the app again..
> 
> Yes, I should send feedback that I'm paying for commercial free and am seeing commercials.
> 
> (BTW, I personally think the "CBS" bumper or the network bumpers on Hulu are 'ads' too.. but unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a way to pay for COMPLETELY ad free versions of these.. and those couple-second bumpers are less-bad than regular commercials/promos)


I complained on Twitter and this is the response I got.

Paramount+ Help Center


----------



## jlb

SteveD said:


> I'm watching all three CBS shows on P+ that I normally watch on Tivo because of the missing skip mode on CBS issue.
> I did watch some of the P+ originals, _Discovery_, _Picard_, _The Stand_, and _Coyote_, and probably a couple of movies. Don't know what else I might watch, maybe _Lower Decks_?


How was Coyote? I've always been a Chiklis fan....


----------



## Tony_T

I liked Coyote. Filming was shortened from 10ep to 6 due to COVID.
'Coyote': TV Review - The Hollywood Reporter


----------



## SteveD

jlb said:


> How was Coyote? I've always been a Chiklis fan....


I thought it was entertaining. A very different character for Chiklis. I think the season was just 6 episodes, so not much time investment to watch the whole thing.


----------



## MikeekiM

Reminder... 30-day free trial for former customers ends tomorrow... Promo code is "SPRING"...


----------



## krkaufman

FYI... I saw somewhere else that '*MAY*' may be a valid code for a free month, with the code expiring on the 30th.


----------



## mattack

hapster85 said:


> I complained on Twitter and this is the response I got.
> 
> Paramount+ Help Center


LAAAME.

I will still complain.. and use the workaround to not see the ad.


----------



## realityboy

MikeekiM said:


> Reminder... 30-day free trial for former customers ends tomorrow... Promo code is "SPRING"...


Got it just in time. I had to wait for my sub to expire which happened around 11:50p so I had 10 minutes left to use this.


----------



## MikeekiM

I decided to wait to see if they have another 30-day promotion around Big Brother season... This year's premiere is on July 7th...


----------



## krkaufman

Use code '*MOVIES*' by 6/30 to get free month.

* Offer for 1 month free valid when you re-subscribe to the monthly Paramount+ Essential plan or monthly Paramount+ Premium plan. Offer expires on 06/30/2021 11:59 PM PT. We reserve the right to end the offer at any time. Returning subscribers only. Not transferable. Other restrictions and taxes may apply. Data charges may apply. Paramount+ is not available to US subscribers outside of the US.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

Beryl said:


> Wondering if I'm the only one who still calls him Marky Mark.


Nope. I had to explain to my almost 16 year old daughter why


----------



## SteveD

Received an email this morning from Paramount Plus that their _My List_ feature has gone live.
Big presentation for something that should have been part of the original launch.


----------



## mlsnyc

SteveD said:


> Received an email this morning from Paramount Plus that their _My List_ feature has gone live.
> Big presentation for something that should have been part of the original launch.
> 
> View attachment 60750


Long overdue, though I don't see it on the Apple TV app. It's available on my iPad or if I want to watch on a desktop browser, but not if I want to watch on TV.


----------



## SteveD

mlsnyc said:


> Long overdue, though I don't see it on the Apple TV app. It's available on my iPad or if I want to watch on a desktop browser, but not if I want to watch on TV.


It is working on the Roku, there is actually a popup window saying that it's available when you first log in.
Maybe it requires some kind of approval before they can use it on Apple TV?


----------



## mlsnyc

SteveD said:


> It is working on the Roku, there is actually a popup window saying that it's available when you first log in.
> Maybe it requires some kind of approval before they can use it on Apple TV?


Yeah it may just take time for Apple TV to pick up the update. My iPad had it already so I had assumed if the update was available on Apple TV it would've already been done.


----------



## Amnesia

Wow! A saved list of shows/movies that you want to watch! What will those geniuses at Paramount think of next?!?


----------



## morac

SteveD said:


> Received an email this morning from Paramount Plus that their _My List_ feature has gone live.
> Big presentation for something that should have been part of the original launch.
> 
> View attachment 60750


Welcome to 2010 Paramount.


----------



## eddyj

Amnesia said:


> Wow! A saved list of shows/movies that you want to watch! What will those geniuses at Paramount think of next?!?


Such innovation!


----------



## jlb

jlb said:


> I had an existing annual and my result was the same. I'll get 50% next renewal


Weirdly, the 50% discount that was showing in the discount field for me got all garbled up and shows as "NaN% off null Nulls". I emailed support and they said I will be getting the 50% discount on my renewal in a few weeks. We shall see&#8230;..


----------



## jlb

Just got an additional email confirmation back from P+ support and they confirmed I'll only be charged 50% of the usual annual fee for limited commercials. Cool.


----------



## jlb

And yesterday it worked as they said. Renewed at 50% off. So this coming year for me is just 29.99 for my limited commercials grandfathered plan. Cool.


----------



## Beryl

I wonder if the changes will affect those of us with the $9.99 bundle with Apple TV+. I haven’t heard anything from Apple yet.


----------



## Tony_T

T-Mobile is giving customers a free year of Paramount Plus

T-Mobile is once again offering its customers a free streaming deal: *starting on November 9th,* any T-Mobile or Sprint customer (new or existing) on post-paid cellular or home internet plans can sign up to get a free year's subscription of Paramount Plus Essential.

As always, there are caveats for the deal. The promotion only includes access to Paramount Plus' Essential plan, which typically costs $4.99 per month and has "limited commercial interruptions." Additionally, unlike the $9.99 per month Premium plan, it doesn't include a live feed of your local CBS station, although NFL and Champions League games are still available on the lower tier.

And in a rather off-putting move, the promotional page clearly warns that "Paramount Plus will not send a reminder alerting you of your upcoming offer expiring," - so you'll want to make sure you keep an eye on when your free year is up if you're looking to avoid getting charged.​


----------



## Hot4Bo

Not sure if everyone who has a Capital One card gets this deal but my Capital One card is giving a $12 statement credit if you sign up through their link. I will be doing this in the next day or so because Yellowstone is coming back on Sunday.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Hot4Bo said:


> Not sure if everyone who has a Capital One card gets this deal but my Capital One card is giving a $12 statement credit if you sign up through their link. I will be doing this in the next day or so because Yellowstone is coming back on Sunday.


Just an FYI- Yellowstone is not going to be on Paramount+.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Is anyone using Pluto TV to stream Paramount+? I got this email and haven't tried it yet, but thought I'd ask here if anyone has used it, and if so, what did you think?


----------



## dswallow

hummingbird_206 said:


> Is anyone using Pluto TV to stream Paramount+? I got this email and haven't tried it yet, but thought I'd ask here if anyone has used it, and if so, what did you think?
> 
> View attachment 64149


You're not streaming Paramount+ through them; there's just some series they stream, with commercials, that are also available on Paramount+, owned by ViacomCBS. Pluto TV was bought by ViacomCBS in 2019 as part of their streaming approach and marketing of subscription services.


----------



## phox_mulder

Hot4Bo said:


> Just an FYI- Yellowstone is not going to be on Paramount+.


That is one of the most convoluted streaming issues.

Yellowstone is on the Paramount Network on cable and satellite, but is not streaming on Paramount+, only available on Peacock, the streaming service.
1883, the Yellowstone prequel is not airing on the Paramount Network, nor is it streaming on Peacock, it is only available via Paramount+ streaming later this year.


----------



## dswallow

phox_mulder said:


> That is one of the most convoluted streaming issues.
> 
> Yellowstone is on the Paramount Network on cable and satellite, but is not streaming on Paramount+, only available on Peacock, the streaming service.
> 1883, the Yellowstone prequel is not airing on the Paramount Network, nor is it streaming on Peacock, it is only available via Paramount+ streaming later this year.


And you can buy the episodes and seasons, including season 4, on Amazon Prime Video, too.


----------



## Tony_T

Available now (Sprint customers too):
Paramount+ on Us: Subscription Included With Your Plan | T-Mobile


----------



## zalusky

Tony_T said:


> Available now (Sprint customers too):
> Paramount+ on Us: Subscription Included With Your Plan | T-Mobile


Too bad I already have an annual Showtime/Paramount+ Bundle


----------



## Steveknj

So, since T-Moble gave it to me for free, I signed up. Logged in last night and realized, there's absolutely NOTHING that interests me. I'll probably use it just as a backup in case something I want to watch doesn't record on my DVR. Maybe when BB comes back next summer, I'll lurk from time to time on the live stream. Other than that, it looks like in 12 months, this will be jettisoned.


----------



## Tony_T

Looking forward to February


----------



## realityboy

Steveknj said:


> So, since T-Moble gave it to me for free, I signed up. Logged in last night and realized, there's absolutely NOTHING that interests me. I'll probably use it just as a backup in case something I want to watch doesn't record on my DVR. Maybe when BB comes back next summer, I'll lurk from time to time on the live stream. Other than that, it looks like in 12 months, this will be jettisoned.


If you ever feel like watching an extra season of Survivor, they have a few seasons of the Australian version.


----------



## Steveknj

realityboy said:


> If you ever feel like watching an extra season of Survivor, they have a few seasons of the Australian version.


I'll have to look for that. Though with so much else to watch, that's way down on the list


----------



## osu1991

I like Australian Survivor. I stopped watching the US version several years and seasons ago.

Star Trek Discovery starts a new season next week, so that will be something new on Paramount Plus


----------



## Steveknj

osu1991 said:


> I like Australian Survivor. I stopped watching the US version several years and seasons ago.
> 
> Star Trek Discovery starts a new season next week, so that will be something new on Paramount Plus


What is different about Aussie Survivor than the American version?


----------



## Howie

Steveknj said:


> What is different about Aussie Survivor than the American version?


Bigger knives.


----------



## jr461

I like a lot of things on CBS/Paramount. First, I prefer watching the network shows streaming (without commercials). Better PQ and not having to FF. This covers Survivor, Ghosts, YS and we're watching CSI Vegas because I like the old cast members they brought back.

As far as streaming originals, just finished Evil S2 and awaiting The Good Fight, ST Picard, ST Discovery and will watch the new ST prequel to the original.


----------



## dthmj

We've paid full price before for Paramount+. We watch something nearly everyday. And with getting rid of YouTube TV, it's a source for local programming, as it will show your local cbs affiliate live.

Big Brother
Young Sheldon
Survivor
Star Treks of all kinds
RuPaul's Drag Race
Several different originals


----------



## osu1991

Steveknj said:


> What is different about Aussie Survivor than the American version?


It's still Survivor, just something different. I think Jonathon Lapaglia does a good job as host of Australian Survivor. I was got tired of seeing the same people coming back on US Survivor too. Australian Survivor, Survivor NZ and Survivor South Africa have just offered the opportunity to see it played with people from different cultures. Same as Amazing Race Canada and Amazing Race Australia.


----------



## realityboy

Steveknj said:


> What is different about Aussie Survivor than the American version?


The season that I started on (the first on P+) is a longer season and longer episodes. They started with 2 tribes of 12, and it lasted 50 days (24 episodes).


----------



## gweempose

realityboy said:


> The season that I started on (the first on P+) is a longer season and longer episodes. They started with 2 tribes of 12, and it lasted 50 days (24 episodes).


Interesting. I had no idea it was on Paramount+. I've been getting them all via magical means. I love the Australian version! In fact, I think it's a better show overall, at least compared to the more modern seasons of the American version. The challenges are so much more brutal, and I prefer the longer episodes that allow them to show so much more gameplay and strategy.

If someone is looking to start watching it, I'd recommend beginning with the 2016 season, which was the first season of the reboot. This is sometimes referred to as Season 3, but most people refer to it as Season 1 and just ignore the two previous seasons. It looks like Paramount+ has the three most recent seasons but is missing the first three.


----------



## Amnesia

I just started watching _Australian Survivor_ because of this thread. So funny to see (and hear!) Jonathon LaPaglia as the host. I mostly know him from the series Seven Days, where he played an American time-machine pilot. Although I've known intellectually that he's Australian, it still seems strange to hear him speak with his native accent.


----------



## Tony_T

Dec 23rd


----------



## realityboy

Paramount+ has added a few seasons of Survivor South Africa and also Survivor New Zealand now as well. They’re also adding some Canadian and Australian Big Brother next month.


----------



## Bruce24

jlb said:


> Weirdly, the 50% discount that was showing in the discount field for me got all garbled up and shows as "NaN% off null Nulls". I emailed support and they said I will be getting the 50% discount on my renewal in a few weeks. We shall see&#8230;..


I just about a message from Paramount saying my subscription will renew on Feb 28th and my credit card will be charged $99.99. I applied a 50% off discount last year and have "NaN% off null Nulls" showing for a discount. Since it worked correctly for you, I'm hopeful.


----------



## jlb

Probably. You can always chat with support to confirm, etc


----------



## cheesesteak

What happened to Star Trek: Discovery. There hasn't been a new episode since December 29th.


----------



## dthmj

Bruce24 said:


> I just about a message from Paramount saying my subscription will renew on Feb 28th and my credit card will be charged $99.99. I applied a 50% off discount last year and have "NaN% off null Nulls" showing for a discount. Since it worked correctly for you, I'm hopeful.


Same here - except it's already renewed, and I did not get the discount. Perhaps I should chat with them.

Brain fart. I got the email. It's not renewing until Feb 7th. Not sure why I thought it had already renewed.

I'll report back on the 7th.


----------



## dthmj

cheesesteak said:


> What happened to Star Trek: Discovery. There hasn't been a new episode since December 29th.


Mid-season break. They are airing the Prodigy series right now. Hubby says the plan is to not air more than one episode of any Star Trek each week - so it's the Prodigy series right now. He also said Discovery has been renewed for a new season. 

Googling, I found this (not sure how accurate) Star Trek series timeline: What shows are airing in 2022 and when (redshirtsalwaysdie.com) .


Prodigy returned on Jan. 6, ending on Feb. 3
Discovery’s 4th season returns on Feb. 10
Picard’s 2nd season debuts on March 3.
Strange New Worlds debuts on May 5.
Lower Decks 3rd season debuts later in the year, after Strange New Worlds (no date)
Prodigy’s second-half of season one will be in “later” in 2022.
Prodigy’s second season may still air at the end of 2022.


----------



## dthmj

I went ahead and contacted them about the promo and renewal. It was fairly painless - just did the contact us and send an email - which is a web form. Took less than an hour to get a response.


----------



## hapster85

dthmj said:


> I went ahead and contacted them about the promo and renewal. It was fairly painless - just did the contact us and send an email - which is a web form. Took less than an hour to get a response.
> 
> 
> View attachment 68241


I used the 50% discount when I signed up last year. I too have the NaN% gibberish showing on my account. Does that mean I'll be getting it again at renewal, or do I need to be seeking out a new code? Assuming there is one.


----------



## aaronwt

My year of Paramount + ends at the end of February. I need to make sure I cancel before they try to charge me full price. Then I can try to find a deal for a few months. UNless they have another good deal on their yearly subscription.


----------



## dthmj

hapster85 said:


> I used the 50% discount when I signed up last year. I too have the NaN% gibberish showing on my account. Does that mean I'll be getting it again at renewal, or do I need to be seeking out a new code? Assuming there is one.


I didn't get the 50% off when I renewed a year ago. Somewhere in the 35 pages of this thread I'm sure I mentioned it - but put the code in, it charged me full price, but said my next renewal would be at 50% off. But then I got the Null%. So if you actually got the 50% off last year, I doubt it will automatically apply it this year - you'll need a new code (and I'm not sure they are as generous with codes as they used to be).

I did think about just going down to the essential service and getting it free with TMobile - or, even doing the $149 a year for Paramount and Showtime. But I do watch our local CBS affiliate live sometimes (mostly news and weather) and we've lived this long without Showtime.


----------



## hapster85

dthmj said:


> I didn't get the 50% off when I renewed a year ago. Somewhere in the 35 pages of this thread I'm sure I mentioned it - but put the code in, it charged me full price, but said my next renewal would be at 50% off. But then I got the Null%. So if you actually got the 50% off last year, I doubt it will automatically apply it this year - you'll need a new code (and I'm not sure they are as generous with codes as they used to be).
> 
> I did think about just going down to the essential service and getting it free with TMobile - or, even doing the $149 a year for Paramount and Showtime. But I do watch our local CBS affiliate live sometimes (mostly news and weather) and we've lived this long without Showtime.


Ok gotcha. I vaguely remember those conversations, but last year was like a decade ago in covid time. Lol


----------



## morac

I’m still getting P+ ad-free from my Sportsline subscription ($25 for 18 months), but for some reason the user that I had subscribed through Apple TV and later canceled is still active (also ad-free). It’s been around a year. I guess I’ll switch back to that user when my Sporsline subscription expires.


----------



## MauriAnne

Bruce24 said:


> I did also, in my case I switched from monthly to annual adding the PARAMOUNTPLUS code. Today I happen to take a look at my credit card transactions and noticed the charge did not have the 50% discount. I logged in to check out my account and this is what I see:
> View attachment 58053
> 
> 
> I called Paramount+ and the person I spoke to said that the way the discount works for existing customers is that you get the discount on the next billing cycle, so next year. He said something about the discount originally just being for new customers but they they made it available for existing customers on their next billing cycle.
> 
> I was wondering if this happened to others who went from monthly to annual looking to pay $50 for the year????


This happened to me last year as well (note the quoted post is 11 months old). Today, I just received a renewal notice but it did not reflect the promised discount. I wrote to them... we'll see what they say.

ETA: It took 4 emails, but they finally issued a $49.99 credit to my account and the renewal will be $99. Now I need to decide if it's worth it.


----------



## aaronwt

I think it's worth $50 for a year, but certainly not $100.


----------



## mlsnyc

$99 for the year feel steep but I will likely renew. It has turned out to be one of my more used streaming services over the past year.


----------



## dthmj

MauriAnne said:


> This happened to me last year as well (note the quoted post is 11 months old). Today, I just received a renewal notice but it did not reflect the promised discount. I wrote to them... we'll see what they say.
> 
> ETA: It took 4 emails, but they finally issued a $49.99 credit to my account and the renewal will be $99. Now I need to decide if it's worth it.


Odd that we had completely different customer service experiences. 

Will be interesting to see how they handle my renewal on the 7th.

In my case, $99 is totally worth it, as we watch something, or multiple something's every day. We watch it much more than Netflix (but we don't pay for Netflix, TMobile does.)


----------



## dthmj

I just got the email from PayPal, and I was charged full price.

I'll be emailing them...


----------



## dthmj

So they responded, and offered me a 10% discount off of next year's renewal. 

After telling me my account would only be charged the 50% rate. I'm not afraid to dispute the charge with PayPal and then get Paramount+ free from TMobile.

At first it makes it sound like I got 50% off for the 2021 year, but I did not - I paid full price, being told I would receive the discount in 2022.


----------



## dthmj

I was on hold for 55 minutes, then 20 minute call trying to get it sorted out. It's being escalated. The customer service guy I talked to agreed with me I should get the 50% off as promised in the first email. But he can't do anything.


----------



## morac

This popped up on SlickDeals. It’s a year of Sportsline for 60 cents. You can then link Paramount Plus to it. 









12-Months SportsLine + Paramount+ Premium Subscription Plan $0.60


SportsLine is offering 12-Months SportsLine + Paramount+ Premium Subscription Plan for $0.56 when you follow the instructions listed below Thanks to Community Member GreyHarrier3673 for finding ...




slickdeals.net





People are saying though that it only comes with 30 days of Paramount Plus, but other say it lasts the entire length of the subscription. 

I did the former deal where I got SportsLine for 18 months for next to nothing and got CBS all access free, which carried over to Paramount Plus.


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> This popped up on SlickDeals. It’s a year of Sportsline for 60 cents. You can then link Paramount Plus to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-Months SportsLine + Paramount+ Premium Subscription Plan $0.60
> 
> 
> SportsLine is offering 12-Months SportsLine + Paramount+ Premium Subscription Plan for $0.56 when you follow the instructions listed below Thanks to Community Member GreyHarrier3673 for finding ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slickdeals.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are saying though that it only comes with 30 days of Paramount Plus, but other say it lasts the entire length of the subscription.
> 
> I did the former deal where I got SportsLine for 18 months for next to nothing and got CBS all access free, which carried over to Paramount Plus.


I'm wishing now that I had done the Sports Line deal. SInce my 12 months are up in a few weeks.

And I just cancelled Paramount +. My subscription is good until the end of February. Then I will need to look for a discount before I subscribe again.


----------



## aaronwt

I just signed up for the year of Sports Line for 56 cents. I guess I will need to wait until my Paramount+ yearly subscription ends before I can get it with Sports Line?


----------



## gweempose

aaronwt said:


> I just signed up for the year of Sports Line for 56 cents. I guess I will need to wait until my Paramount+ yearly subscription ends before I can get it with Sports Line?


Have you tried creating a new Paramount+ account and then linking that one to your Sports Line account?


----------



## krkaufman

aaronwt said:


> I just signed up for the* year of Sports Line *for 56 cents. I guess I will need to wait until my Paramount+ yearly subscription ends before I can get it with Sports Line?


Note the add’l tip that attempting to cancel SportsLine nets an immediate offer to extend the subscription by 6 months.


----------



## aaronwt

gweempose said:


> Have you tried creating a new Paramount+ account and then linking that one to your Sports Line account?


I didn't do that . I used the same email address I use for paramount plus. Although initially I made an error with a letter so I guess the initial email was actually different. 

Sent from my Galaxy S21


----------



## morac

I’m actually curious if Paramount Plus will recognize when the Sportsline expires. I had subscribed to CBS Access through Apple TV and that expired over a year ago (before CBS became Paramount+), but when I checked a few months ago I still had access “through Apple TV”.


----------



## gweempose

Darn! I was just about to give the Sports Line deal a try, but it looks like it expired.


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> Darn! I was just about to give the Sports Line deal a try, but it looks like it expired.


FWIW, the most recent post to the SD thread…
​

> So I went to try the CENTS and WINNER codes and they are gone too. I was just sitting on the site and a pop up appeared and gave me week free. Then I went in to cancel and got the 6 months free. My code was JUMP. Ended up good through August 2022 for free.




edit: plus a *CAUTION:*

If it says 1 week trial in cart and $0, you get charged after week trial, even if you do the cancel trick and get extra 6 months.​


----------



## mlsnyc

A new Sports Line account only gives you a free month of Paramount+ premium. Are people aware of this and going the Sports Line route for the free month or are there people still able to get the annual subscription to Paramount+ using their Sports Line account?


----------



## krkaufman

FYI… a *CAUTION *later posted to the SD thread Re: the seemingly-too-good-to-be-true “free week+6 months” suggestion:
​If it says 1 week trial in cart and $0, you get charged after week trial, even if you do the cancel trick and get extra 6 months.​


----------



## NorthAlabama

mlsnyc said:


> A new Sports Line account only gives you a free month of Paramount+ premium. Are people aware of this and going the Sports Line route for the free month or are there people still able to get the annual subscription to Paramount+ using their Sports Line account?


i read the fine print, and there was no time limit indicated on the paramount+ offer - days, weeks, months, or otherwise - it simply stated you get paramount+ premium along with the subscription to sportsline (they're both cbs). i took this to mean you get both for the entirety of the subscription, but if i'm wrong, we'll know in 30 days.


----------



## dthmj

dthmj said:


> I was on hold for 55 minutes, then 20 minute call trying to get it sorted out. It's being escalated. The customer service guy I talked to agreed with me I should get the 50% off as promised in the first email. But he can't do anything.


They finally called back today, and didn't give me any hassle, just said they would give me a refund. And they sent an email showing I would get $54 refund to my PayPal account.

I'm sure that promo from last year is biting them now.


----------



## MScottC

dthmj said:


> They finally called back today, and didn't give me any hassle, just said they would give me a refund. And they sent an email showing I would get $54 refund to my PayPal account.
> 
> I'm sure that promo from last year is biting them now.


As a ViacomCBS employee and stockholder... I really should be very angry that you're taking money out of my pocket...


Get as much as you can!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Craigbob

So I just got an email that my subscription expired (no warning email that it was going to). I was on the no ads for like $50.00 promo. how can I get that deal again, or is it not possible?


----------



## dthmj

Craigbob said:


> So I just got an email that my subscription expired (no warning email that it was going to). I was on the no ads for like $50.00 promo. how can I get that deal again, or is it not possible?


They don't seem to have as many good promos as they used to. I'm not sure we will ever see the $50 for a year deal again (with no ads). You can get the ad version with no local broadcast for $50 a year as the normal price.


----------



## aaronwt

I think I screwed myself with the 56 cent sportline deal. I should have just used another email address and signed up rigth away. I don't see the offer any more for Paramount Plus.

But I think they had a betting deal where if you place a $20 then you get $300 to spend on other bets. So I could potentially win a few of those and use that money toward a new Paramount Plus subscription.


----------



## randyb359

My year of half off Paramount plus is about to end. Is there a way to use the free year from T-Mobile without canceling and resubscribing?


----------



## dthmj

randyb359 said:


> My year of half off Paramount plus is about to end. Is there a way to use the free year from T-Mobile without canceling and resubscribing?


I believe it's good for existing subscribers, so shouldn't be an issue. However, you only get the essential plan, which has ads and no local broadcast station.


----------



## randyb359

dthmj said:


> I believe it's good for existing subscribers, so shouldn't be an issue. However, you only get the essential plan, which has ads and no local broadcast station.


You can't apply it while you have a discount which I will until it renews.


----------



## indyrobb

I was charged full price this year after they told me the 50% discount last year would apply to this year...I still have that email from customer service. (I paid full price last year too) 

The reply back tonight was that I wouldn't get the discount because I had made changes to my account this year... I've logged in once to my actual account and that was to update the CC info with my new expiration date. THAT better not be the reason they decided to void my discount. 

So waiting on a response back after I provided them a screenshot of the email from last year and the amounts taken 2021 and 2022. 

I wouldn't have even thought about it without seeing this thread too remind me.


----------



## dthmj

indyrobb said:


> I was charged full price this year after they told me the 50% discount last year would apply to this year...I still have that email from customer service. (I paid full price last year too)
> 
> The reply back tonight was that I wouldn't get the discount because I had made changes to my account this year... I've logged in once to my actual account and that was to update the CC info with my new expiration date. THAT better not be the reason they decided to void my discount.
> 
> So waiting on a response back after I provided them a screenshot of the email from last year and the amounts taken 2021 and 2022.
> 
> I wouldn't have even thought about it without seeing this thread too remind me.


I got the "you made changes to your account" bs response as well.

Call them at the 800 number in their email. That was the only way I could get them to understand. It did take them a couple of days to research it, push it up the chain and get back to me, but I did get my refund.

I bet this will not be a new issue any more, and hopefully it will happen faster for you.


----------



## MauriAnne

dthmj said:


> Call them at the 800 number in their email. That was the only way I could get them to understand. It did take them a couple of days to research it, push it up the chain and get back to me, but I did get my refund.


I did it all via email. It took 4 emails, but I was amazed how quickly they responded each time. It was done within an afternoon. Good luck @indyrobb


----------



## indyrobb

Called this morning and was on hold only 13 mins before they picked up... Better than the 45 mins at 11pm last night before hanging up but she was able to issue the refund in just a couple minutes - I got the email before sure told me the refund was coming. 

I'm sure they received a lot of calls in the last week or two about it, and I think they are like rebate companies, hoping no one noticed or remembered (like me!) what they were due.


----------



## realityboy

They just removed all the Australian, New Zealand, & South African seasons of Survivor. After having them for less than a month, the only response has been a tweet saying they do not currently have the rights.


----------



## goblue97

realityboy said:


> They just removed all the Australian, New Zealand, & South African seasons of Survivor. After having them for less than a month, the only response has been a tweet saying they do not currently have the rights.


I noticed this last night. How annoying. I was halfway through one of the South Africa seasons and really enjoying it.


----------



## MScottC

Be aware that the company that owns Paramount+, ViacomCBS, has officially changed its name to Paramount.


----------



## krkaufman

MScottC said:


> Be aware that the company that owns Paramount+, ViacomCBS, has officially changed its name to Paramount.


Chuckle. Colbert did a filler bit on this last night, complaining that they’d _just_ been forced to go through the process of changing their email .com domain from cbs to viacomcbs.


----------



## MScottC

krkaufman said:


> Chuckle. Colbert did a filler bit on this last night, complaining that they’d _just_ been forced to go through the process of changing their email .com domain from cbs to viacomcbs.


We indeed did... mine went from cbsnews.com to viacomcbs.com. And I still get email that's duplicated into both accounts... royal PITA.


----------



## Bruce24

MauriAnne said:


> I did it all via email. It took 4 emails, but I was amazed how quickly they responded each time. It was done within an afternoon. Good luck @indyrobb


I noticed a $99.99 charge from Viacomcbs Streaming over the weekend, so I too didn't get the %50 discount they said I would. I just sent email (via their form) and we will see how many tries it takes me.


----------



## Bruce24

MauriAnne said:


> I did it all via email. It took 4 emails, but I was amazed how quickly they responded each time. It was done within an afternoon. Good luck @indyrobb


Do you know what magical words you might have used to get them to give you the discount? This is what I got as a reply to message #1. 



> Thank you for contacting Paramount+. We're sorry you've experienced this and we are here to assist. Our records show you upgraded from Premium (Monthly) to Premium (Annual) while being on a free months period. If a coupon code was applied to your account, it will expire immediately upon cancellation or switching of your subscription plan. Hence, the charges were processed immediately as per our subscription policy.


----------



## MauriAnne

I had the email they sent me from March 2021 and just kept referring back to it as it said I'd receive a 50% discount in 2022. This is what it said (and it is clear as mud!):
_We appreciate your interest! However, per our Terms of Use, the PARAMOUNTPLUS offer is valid only for first-time sign up of CBS All Access. Since you are already a subscriber, a previous subscriber the offer will not apply. Unfortunately, per our billing policy, we cannot grant refunds for CBS All Access subscriptions. However, you are a valued customer that's why the coupon has been re-added but it will get activated for the next billing period for the existing customer. So it will reflect on your next billing cycle on 01/03/2022. Also, the partial charge for the monthly was automatically refunded back to your account._


----------



## Bruce24

MauriAnne said:


> I had the email they sent me from March 2021 and just kept referring back to it as it said I'd receive a 50% discount in 2022. This is what it said (and it is clear as mud!):
> _We appreciate your interest! However, per our Terms of Use, the PARAMOUNTPLUS offer is valid only for first-time sign up of CBS All Access. Since you are already a subscriber, a previous subscriber the offer will not apply. Unfortunately, per our billing policy, we cannot grant refunds for CBS All Access subscriptions. However, you are a valued customer that's why the coupon has been re-added but it will get activated for the next billing period for the existing customer. So it will reflect on your next billing cycle on 01/03/2022. Also, the partial charge for the monthly was automatically refunded back to your account._


For me, I ended up calling them last year when I got the response they would give me the 50% discount on 2022, so I didn't have an email. I did get the refund after a total of three round of messages though.

In their second reply they continued with the offer never applied to me and offered me a 10% discount on next years renewal. I replied with:
_"I applied a discount last year which was accepted, but didn’t get it applied. I contacted your company and was told I would get the discount this year. While I wasn’t happy about that I trusted that you would stick to your word. Now this year I again don’t get this discount and when I contact you, you ignore what you told me last year and say you won’t give me the discount….but you will give me a 10% discount next year????"_

I sent this out of frustration and figured I would call when I had some time, but when I next checked my mail I had a message from Paramount+ with the subject Your payment refund. 15 minutes later I got mail from Paramount+ Support that included:
_"We apologize for the delay and any inconvenience you have experienced. As you’ve been a loyal customer, I’d like to provide you with a one-time courtesy refund of $49.99 for the 50% discount that has not applied to your subscription"_


----------



## dthmj

It amazes me that they give different excuses - but if you stay on them, you can eventually get the rate they promised.

But I'm betting they will not be doing as many discounts in the future.

But for us, we use it all the time, it's one of our main sources of tv - so we will continue with it.


----------



## eddyj

> _a one-time courtesy refund of $49.99 for the 50% discount that has not applied to your subscription_


Courtesy refund? For something they promised in the first place?


----------



## cwerdna

Paramount+ Streaming: 3-Month Trial from $1/Month (New or Returning Members)


Paramount+ offers New or Returning Members: 3-Month Trial for prices starting from $1/Month when you use promo code BIRTHDAY.Note: After 3-Month Trial price will increase as detailed below until s ...




slickdeals.net


----------



## kbrunsting

I think Picard S2 ends on May 5th, so if I wait until March 6th to sign up for the deal I can make sure I can fit the whole season in that 3 month window. [edit] doh... its a 3 month trial...my brain doesnt seem to be handling math calculations too well today.


----------



## zalusky

It pisses me off that these Paramount Plus deals require the basic package. I have T-mobile and they are giving a year free of the basic ad supported package. I currently have the Showtime/Paramount Plus premium bundle and the instructions say you have to cancel the bundle and switch to basic package if you want the deal. WTF Is the goal to slam ads on you. I know I could use PlayOn to nuke the ads but I also watch Showtime thus the bundle.


----------



## gkottner

zalusky said:


> It pisses me off that these Paramount Plus deals require the basic package. I have T-mobile and they are giving a year free of the basic ad supported package. I currently have the Showtime/Paramount Plus premium bundle and the instructions say you have to cancel the bundle and switch to basic package if you want the deal. WTF Is the goal to slam ads on you. I know I could use PlayOn to nuke the ads but I also watch Showtime thus the bundle.


I know this doesn't solve your Showtime issue, but you can get the Premium plan for $2 a month for the 3 months as well. I just signed up for it. I had to click through their birthday option on the main Paramount page and then choose Premium (which said $9.99), but when it went to the payment page, it showed $2 a month. Also, I'm not an current subscriber as I just cancelled as of last week.

Agree that if a company is offering a deal, it should be on all variations of their monthly subscriptions.


----------



## NorthAlabama

have you tried calling?


----------



## aaronwt

I just signed up for their three month deal at $2 a month. My subscription was cancelled two days ago.

I had signed up for the 56 cent Sports Line Deal. But it sounds like that only gave me Paramount+ for one month. If I get it longer than that, great. Otherwise, my original Paramount + Account now has access to the No ad subscription for three months now. For only $6 total.

The weird thing about me signing back up, less than two days after my subscription was cancelled, Paramount+ acted like I never had an account with them before. It had none my saved shows in my lists etc.


----------



## cwerdna

For those who missed the cheap P+ for 3 months, there’s 1-Month Paramount+ Streaming Service Trial (New or Returning Members) Free.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> This popped up on SlickDeals. It’s a year of Sportsline for 60 cents. You can then link Paramount Plus to it.
> ...
> People are saying though that it only comes with 30 days of Paramount Plus, but other say it lasts the entire length of the subscription.





mlsnyc said:


> A new Sports Line account only gives you a free month of Paramount+ premium. Are people aware of this and going the Sports Line route for the free month or are there people still able to get the annual subscription to Paramount+ using their Sports Line account?





NorthAlabama said:


> i read the fine print, and there was no time limit indicated on the paramount+ offer - days, weeks, months, or otherwise - it simply stated you get paramount+ premium along with the subscription to sportsline (they're both cbs). i took this to mean you get both for the entirety of the subscription, but if i'm wrong, we'll know in 30 days.


update: i waited to be sure, and here we are on day 115, and i still have paramount+ with sportsline - cbs has earned a great deal of brand loyalty with this offer!


----------



## morac

NorthAlabama said:


> update: i waited to be sure, and here we are on day 115, and i still have paramount+ with sportsline - cbs has earned a great deal of brand loyalty with this offer!


As do I from the deal from around 14 months ago, but then again I for some reason also have Paramount Plus free on an old account which I had linked to the Apple TV Plus CBS all access channel which I canceled over a year ago. 

When my Sportline expires in August I’ll switch over to that, assuming the same thing doesn’t happen with that account.


----------



## NorthAlabama

morac said:


> As do I from the deal from around 14 months ago, but then again I for some reason also have Paramount Plus free on an old account which I had linked to the Apple TV Plus CBS all access channel which I canceled over a year ago.
> 
> When my Sportline expires in August I’ll switch over to that, assuming the same thing doesn’t happen with that account.


after the post, i realized i'd neglected to thank you for posting the offer - it's much appreciated!


----------



## aaronwt

I need to check to see if my Paramount+ is working with Sportsline. I signed up for it at the $1 for a year and P+ was working. But then P+ had the $2 a month for three months deal and I extended my regular P+ commercial free subscription.


----------



## cwerdna

I recently was nearing the end of my 3 months for $2/mo and when I clicked cancel, it offered me 2 months more for 50% off. I took a screenshot to save for work (it's actually somewhat work-related) and unfortunately, when I clicked on the browser window to give it focus, P+'s web site interpreted that as a no/decline.  

I wasn't able to get that offer again. I tried signing out and back in, then canceling again. Nope. So, I just canceled. 

I would've taken it if it were offered again. I plan to resume at a regular price within a few days of when the next SNW ep "airs".


----------



## aaronwt

I checked P+ with my Sportsline login last night. And I was able to access all the P+ stuff commercial free. So hopefully that will last for the rest of the year. SInce I had signed up to Sportsline for a dollar or so for one year. Earlier this year.


----------



## krkaufman

aaronwt said:


> SInce I had signed up to Sportsline for a dollar or so for one year. Earlier this year.


Bummed I missed that one; at that price it would have still made budget sense to have overlapped with my previous SportsLine/P+ deal (using a second account).


----------



## morac

My Sportsline account that I paid $25 for finally expired after 18 months and Paramount+ showed I wasn’t subscribed. Oddly an old CBS Online account that I had linked to Apple TV channels over 2 years ago and then canceled around 18 months ago is still showing as subscribed in Paramount Plus. I’m really surprised it’s still active. I haven’t used it during that time, so maybe if I start using it, they‘ll realize it’s not being paid for. For now though I’m getting it for free.


----------



## aaronwt

krkaufman said:


> Bummed I missed that one; at that price it would have still made budget sense to have overlapped with my previous SportsLine/P+ deal (using a second account).


Everyone kept mentioning a higher price for CBS sportsline, so I was curious if I was mis-remembering. But, I just checked my Amex transactions from earlier in the year and CBS sportsline did not even charge me one dollar. For some reason I was only charged 56 cents for a year of CBS sportsline. With the year of commercial free Parmaount+ included. That was an even better deal than I thought. I just need to make sure I cancel CBS Sportsline before they charge me $99, or more, for another year.

EDIT: I also read, that when I signed up in early February, that if you tried to cancel that they would give you six more months for free. No idea if that is still the case though. And I have no desire to risk making any changes, and potentially lose commercial free Paramount+. Since a day or two after I signed up, it changed to only thirty days of Paramount Plus for free.


----------



## krkaufman

aaronwt said:


> just checked my Amex transactions from earlier in the year and CBS sportsline did not even charge me one dollar. For some reason I was only charged 56 cents for a year of CBS sportsline.


That was a later deal, some time after the $25 promo.


----------



## SNJpage1

WalMart just sent us an E mail saying they will be giving Paramount for free for those that have their $99 a year free delivery plan.


----------



## MScottC

SNJpage1 said:


> WalMart just sent us an E mail saying they will be giving Paramount for free for those that have their $99 a year free delivery plan.


Yep.... what was in years past known as "The Tiffany Network" (CBS) is now officially "The Walmart Network."


----------



## krkaufman

morac said:


> My Sportsline account that I paid $25 for finally expired after 18 months


Just cancelled our SportsLine sub, bringing to an end our extended streak of cheap CBS All-Access and Paramount+ access ... unless somebody knows of any current coupons or deals I'll be able to apply after our current subscription window closes on Friday. Anything out there?


edit: p.s. Looks like there may be some codes to try per SD.


----------



## krkaufman

Only partially related to Paramount+, so I beg forgiveness ... Does anyone know of a useful resource/app/spreadsheet for tracking subscriptions? I'm thinking about creating a spreadsheet for doing so, but would love to find something off the shelf.


----------



## Number528

krkaufman said:


> Only partially related to Paramount+, so I beg forgiveness ... Does anyone know of a useful resource/app/spreadsheet for tracking subscriptions? I'm thinking about creating a spreadsheet for doing so, but would love to find something off the shelf.


trackmysubs.com


----------



## Allanon

Paramount+ Integrates Showtime Into App, Launches Limited-Time Bundle Discounts


Paramount is flexing a new bundle muscle: The company has combined Paramount+ and Showtime into a single, merged service — letting subscribers access content from both streamers in one place.…




variety.com


----------



## krkaufman

Allanon said:


> Paramount+ Integrates Showtime Into App, Launches Limited-Time Bundle Discounts
> 
> 
> Paramount is flexing a new bundle muscle: The company has combined Paramount+ and Showtime into a single, merged service — letting subscribers access content from both streamers in one place.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com


Ah, perhaps that explains why the "+ SHOWTIME" options seemed like such a bargain. The current bundle prices are not the planned long-term rates.

---------------------
*Paramount+ pricing ...*

Essential: $5/month (Ads)
Premium: $10/month (no Ads, downloadable)
Essential + SHOWTIME: $8/month ($12/mo after Oct 2)
Premium + SHOWTIME: $13/month ($15/mo after Oct 2)


----------



## Beryl

Will the Apple TV bundle increase? I’ve been enjoying $10/month (premium+Showtime) for a couple of years.


----------



## Bruce24

Beryl said:


> Will the Apple TV bundle increase? I’ve been enjoying $10/month (premium+Showtime) for a couple of years.


When my free time, which lasted like 2 years ended, I did a $49.99/year renewal with AppleTV...put it on my amex blue card and got 6% off.


----------



## Beryl

Not sure what this implies. I had a problem and Apple support wasn’t aware either.


----------



## morac

Beryl said:


> Not sure what this implies. I had a problem and Apple support wasn’t aware either.


It means your Paramount+ subscription is being billed through Apple. If you aren’t paying Apple, then like me you are getting it for free.


----------



## Beryl

morac said:


> It means your Paramount+ subscription is being billed through Apple. If you aren’t paying Apple, then like me you are getting it for free.


I know I’m paying through Apple — $10/month for almost 2 years. The “Heads up:” is what I don’t understand.


----------



## morac

Beryl said:


> I know I’m paying through Apple — $10/month for almost 2 years. The “Heads up:” is what I don’t understand.


It’s because there is no Paramount+ / Showtime bundle. You are grandfathered in.


----------



## krkaufman

Beryl said:


> I know I’m paying through Apple — $10/month for almost 2 years. The “Heads up:” is what I don’t understand.


The dialog screenshot came from the Paramount+ app, I assume; so it’s just telling you that your subscription can’t be managed from within the P+ app, since you’re subscribed via Apple Channels … and they’re providing a bonus heads-up that the P+/SHOWTIME bundle isn’t available via Apple Channels — which I infer as an attempt to lure people to direct subscriptions, away from Apple Channels.


----------



## Howie

I was able to get Paramount+/with Showtime for a yearly rate through the Apple App Store in my subscriptions section.


----------



## krkaufman

Not sure I ever much heard from CBS SportsLine during my "trial" subscription. Now that I've cancelled, I'm regularly getting peppered with emails from them.


----------



## zalusky

So I currently have a Annual Paramount Plus Bundle that coincidentally renews on Oct 6 a couple of days after their price increases. Anybody know how to renew early before the increase? I don't see "Renew Now" as an option anywhere in my account.


----------



## krkaufman

zalusky said:


> So I currently have a Annual Paramount Plus Bundle that coincidentally renews on Oct 6 a couple of days after their price increases. Anybody know how to renew early before the increase? I don't see "Renew Now" as an option anywhere in my account.


Create a new account?


----------



## zalusky

krkaufman said:


> Create a new account?


I may resort to that!


----------



## aaronwt

zalusky said:


> So I currently have a Annual Paramount Plus Bundle that coincidentally renews on Oct 6 a couple of days after their price increases. Anybody know how to renew early before the increase? I don't see "Renew Now" as an option anywhere in my account.


Wait? Paramount Plus is also increasing prices? I must have missed this. What are they increasing their prices to?


----------



## krkaufman

aaronwt said:


> Wait? Paramount Plus is also increasing prices? I must have missed this. What are they increasing their prices to?


There’s currently a sale, I believe.

current pricing?


----------



## jr461

Report: Paramount Considering Moving All Showtime Content to Paramount+, Axing Standalone Service


While this move seemed like an inevitability when CBS All Access originally launched in 2014, and even more so when it rebranded as Paramount+ in March 2021, the Wall Street Journal is reporting that Paramount Global is …




thestreamable.com


----------



## krkaufman

Just nabbed a free monthof P+ using promo code: *REALITY *

edit: p.s. Alas, I failed to try the promo code with the SHOWTIME bundle selected, so can’t say whether it would work or not.


----------



## gossamer88

jr461 said:


> Report: Paramount Considering Moving All Showtime Content to Paramount+, Axing Standalone Service
> 
> 
> While this move seemed like an inevitability when CBS All Access originally launched in 2014, and even more so when it rebranded as Paramount+ in March 2021, the Wall Street Journal is reporting that Paramount Global is …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com


Oooh that would be great as I got another free year from TMO. Wanna see the new American Gigolo series with Jon Bernthal.


----------



## laria

I wonder what that means for people who have Showtime from their cable company... will I get free Paramount+?


----------



## WVZR1

I subscribed to a package through Apple for Paramount+ & Showtime as a package for 9.99 that looks to renew in late Sept and mentions 20.98 so I need to make choices before EOM (25th). It will require some thought I believe. I seldom used Showtime so maybe only Paramount + and look for a deal before the 25th.


----------



## javabird

WVZR1 said:


> I subscribed to a package through Apple for Paramount+ & Showtime as a package for 9.99 that looks to renew in late Sept and mentions 20.98 so I need to make choices before EOM (25th). It will require some thought I believe. I seldom used Showtime so maybe only Paramount + and look for a deal before the 25th.


wow, thanks for the heads up. I have the same package and never got any notice the price was changing.


----------



## WVZR1

javabird said:


> wow, thanks for the heads up. I have the same package and never got any notice the price was changing.


Do you show a 'next' $$$$$ due as maybe 20.98?


----------



## javabird

WVZR1 said:


> Do you show a 'next' $$$$$ due as maybe 20.98?


yes. I plan to cancel, as that’s too expensive for me


----------



## Beryl

javabird said:


> wow, thanks for the heads up. I have the same package and never got any notice the price was changing.


Me too so I checked:









I won’t change anything yet. 

@WVZR1 — do you still have an active Apple TV+ subscription?


----------



## jr461

laria said:


> I wonder what that means for people who have Showtime from their cable company... will I get free Paramount+?


I doubt it but it looks like nothing is happening yet:









Paramount CEO: SHOWTIME to Stay Standalone Streamer, at Least for Now


Bob Bakish, the CEO of Paramount Global, was among the top media industry executives to participate in this week’s Goldman Sachs Communacopia + Technology Conference in San Francisco. In his remarks, Bakish mostly …




thestreamable.com





I also get Showtime through cable but hate the Showtime Anytime app - it always asks to reconnect the device I'm watching on from the app. I also pay for Paramount+ (ad free) so I'd welcome combining.


----------



## WVZR1

Beryl said:


> Me too so I checked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won’t change anything yet.
> 
> @WVZR1 — do you still have an active Apple TV+ subscription?


I do and yesterday it showed 'renews' Sept 25 @ 20.98 - amazing that just now I checked and it shows 9.99 so I'm assuming all's well! I was prepared to cancel and do I believe a $13 direct through Paramount +. Your Oct 2 date is actually I believe the expiration date of the 13$ offer!

It would be good to see maybe a couple other checks by those w/Apple subscription. I believe the 9.99 package went away quite some time ago.


----------



## laria

jr461 said:


> I doubt it but it looks like nothing is happening yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paramount CEO: SHOWTIME to Stay Standalone Streamer, at Least for Now
> 
> 
> Bob Bakish, the CEO of Paramount Global, was among the top media industry executives to participate in this week’s Goldman Sachs Communacopia + Technology Conference in San Francisco. In his remarks, Bakish mostly …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thestreamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also get Showtime through cable but hate the Showtime Anytime app - it always asks to reconnect the device I'm watching on from the app. I also pay for Paramount+ (ad free) so I'd welcome combining.


I'd mostly welcome combining because I don't care about Showtime at all and have never watched it or used the app, it's just there as part of my cable package, but if it got me free Paramount+ that would have been sweet.


----------



## Beryl

WVZR1 said:


> I believe the 9.99 package went away quite some time ago.


The package hasn’t been available for new subscribers for over 1 year — the reason I’ve been hanging on to it. I suspect the good times will come to an end eventually.


----------



## javabird

WVZR1 said:


> I do and yesterday it showed 'renews' Sept 25 @ 20.98 - amazing that just now I checked and it shows 9.99 so I'm assuming all's well! I was prepared to cancel and do I believe a $13 direct through Paramount +. Your Oct 2 date is actually I believe the expiration date of the 13$ offer!
> 
> It would be good to see maybe a couple other checks by those w/Apple subscription. I believe the 9.99 package went away quite some time ago.


Strange. When I go to my account > subscriptions on the Apple TV, it shows $20.98 but when I check my subscriptions on my iPhone, it shows it renews Sept 28 at $9.99.

I thought I would be grandfathered in to the $9.99 deal as long as I didn’t cancel.


----------



## WVZR1

javabird said:


> Strange. When I go to my account > subscriptions on the Apple TV, it shows $20.98 but when I check my subscriptions on my iPhone, it shows it renews Sept 28 at $9.99.
> 
> I thought I would be grandfathered in to the $9.99 deal as long as I didn’t cancel.


I checked mine on my iPhone only both days. I don't recall ever checking on my ATV4 *BUT* just now did and on ATV says the 20.98.

*** Maybe someone could reach out to Apple - I don't use telephones!


----------



## Beryl

$20/month is $5 more than the bundle without Apple TV+ so it really doesn’t make sense for them to price it that way. It does underscore that the bundle won’t be supported as Apple TV channels — you have to pay for them separately. 

If it goes up to $20/mo — I’ll cancel with Apple and get the $129/yr deal before 10/2.


----------



## WVZR1

Beryl said:


> $20/month is $5 more than the bundle without Apple TV+ so it really doesn’t make sense for them to price it that way. It does underscore that the bundle won’t be supported as Apple TV channels — you have to pay for them separately.
> 
> If it goes up to $20/mo — I’ll cancel with Apple and get the $129/yr deal before 10/2.


The catch might be that if Apple honors the 9.99 Sept 25, and then after Oct 2 cancels the bundle pricing *THEN* the 12.99 M/129.00 Y would be gone and likely no longer available. Someone needs to reach out to apple for clarification. I've tried using their Forum but there's conflicting information there also. I don't use telephones - I can't!


----------



## zalusky

I find it suspicious they haven't announced what happens after Oct 2. Usually companies would manipulate a rush of annual signups to pull in cash early by announcing price increases. The only reason I can think of for not announcing is they might actually have better deals coming.


----------



## ThePhoenix

I was already on the year for Paramount Plus, with my subscription paid up through Feb 2023. I went to my Paramount account and changed it to the Paramount + Showtime plan for $129.99. It shows my billing date is still in February 2023, but my plan now includes Showtime. I don’t really understand how they plan to bill me. Do I just get free Showtime until February?


----------



## javabird

It looks like it stays at $9.99 as long as you stay subscribed to Apple TV+


----------



## WVZR1

javabird said:


> It looks like it stays at $9.99 as long as you stay subscribed to Apple TV+
> 
> View attachment 75282


There was someone in the Apple solutions thread that had a 'renewal' date of Oct 9 and that one mentioned renews @20.98 M NOT the 9.99 that had been paid previously. I guess all that we can do is check after the renewal dates earlier than the Oct 2 (cut off) and see what it mentions at that time for the 'renewal'. For you the 29th or 30th and I need to check something the 26th or 27th *OR* maybe there'll be information/updates posted 'somewhere'. The 1Y that's available from Paramount +/Showtime averages out to 10.83 and that actually states 'for the life of your subscription' unless you change plans.


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> Just nabbed a free monthof P+ using promo code: REALITY
> 
> edit: p.s. Alas, I failed to try the promo code with the SHOWTIME bundle selected, so can’t say whether it would work or not.


I killed my free month. I thought I’d try to add the SHOWTIME bundle after-the-fact … but clicking the bundle button immediately activated the bundle without any summary dialog … and set today as my next billing date. Oops. 

Now to hunt for another free month promo code.


----------



## gkottner

krkaufman said:


> I killed my free month. I thought I’d try to add the SHOWTIME bundle after-the-fact … but clicking the bundle button immediately activated the bundle without any summary dialog … and set today as my next billing date. Oops.
> 
> Now to hunt for another free month promo code.


Not sure if these are valid today, but I have used codes from this site successfully in the past.








Free 1 Months of Paramount+ (Previously CBS All Access) with promo Code GHOSTSMAS (Works For New & Previous Users) - Doctor Of Credit


Paramount+ frequently offers free months when you use a promo code. New codes are added frequently.




www.doctorofcredit.com


----------



## WVZR1

Has anyone contacted Apple 'directly' regarding this? All Apple Support inquires regarding 'subscriptions/apps etc.' seem to require a CALL - I DO NOT USE TELEPHONES - CHAT and email didn't seem to be options.

*** Paramount+ mentioned that as long as you're subscribed through Apple/iTunes they wouldn't accept a subscription until that service actually expired so ... I assumed the worst and cancelled the Apple/iTunes subscription so that if I actually want the 'bundle' I can do it before the Oct 2 expiration on Paramount+.


----------



## Allanon

First episode of Seal Team season 6 can be streamed right now.


----------



## krkaufman

gkottner said:


> Not sure if these are valid today, but I have used codes from this site successfully in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free 1 Months of Paramount+ (Previously CBS All Access) with promo Code GHOSTSMAS (Works For New & Previous Users) - Doctor Of Credit
> 
> 
> Paramount+ frequently offers free months when you use a promo code. New codes are added frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.doctorofcredit.com


With the SHOWTIME bundle selected, I was getting “Invalid code” responses for the few promo codes I tried … but the codes worked fine once I rolled back to just the ad-free P+ plan.

Thanks!


----------



## zalusky

It disappoints me that T-Mobile does not treat Paeramount similar to Netflix where they cover the base plan and you can pay an increment for the premium plan. I don't like being forced into an Ad based plan.


----------



## aaronwt

zalusky said:


> It disappoints me that T-Mobile does not treat Paramount similar to Netflix where they cover the base plan and you can pay an increment for the premium plan. I don't like being forced into an Ad based plan.


I wonder if Walmart+ is the same way? I have Walmart+ which includes the Paramount+ ad tier now. But I still have until early February, until my 56 cent year of Sportsline runs out., Which includes the commercial free version of Paramount+. But when that runs out I will need to switch over to Paramount+ through Walmart+. I hope I will be able to pay the difference to upgrade to the commercial free version.


----------



## NorthAlabama

aaronwt said:


> I wonder if Walmart+ is the same way? I have Walmart+ which includes the Paramount+ ad tier now. But I still have until early February, until my 56 cent year of Sportsline runs out., Which includes the commercial free version of Paramount+. But when that runs out I will need to switch over to Paramount+ through Walmart+. I hope I will be able to pay the difference to upgrade to the commercial free version.


i'm debating the same, but don't forget about black friday deals in a couple of months - hulu/disney+/espn+ sent me an offer for all three at $10 for 4 months, and when i did the math, i figured out it would carry me through january if i wanted the deal - convenient offer to lock me in before a great black friday offer for the same, wouldn't you think?


----------



## zalusky

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm debating the same, but don't forget about black friday deals in a couple of months - hulu/disney+/espn+ sent me an offer for all three at $10 for 4 months, and when i did the math, i figured out it would carry me through january if i wanted the deal - convenient offer to lock me in before a great black friday offer for the same, wouldn't you think?


Yea good point I may switch my annual renewal to monthly and see if I can jump on that.


----------



## zalusky

zalusky said:


> Yea good point I may switch my annual renewal to monthly and see if I can jump on that.


So yea In addition to that I got a AmEx Offer that gives me a $9 Paramount discount per month until Nov 15 which is right around Black Friday time.


----------



## zalusky

Well this is a piss*r. I went into my Paramount Plus manage page and there is no option to switch to monthly from annual. I tried chatting to an agent to request it but the chat session kept disconnecting. There was another screen that supposedly allows me to send a form kind of email and the submit button for that does not work either.

So I did an account cancel which stays active till my subscription expires Oct 6. All I can do is resume. I am hoping after October 6 it will show new options otherwise I guess I will have to with the alternate email route.

Anybody have other suggestions?


----------



## WVZR1

Has anyone used an 'alternative' address for Paramount+ to gain access to a different CBS 'Live' feed? Would you expect that it would require the Credit Card billing address to match? Would you maybe expect that regardless of the address used it might just look at the IP address and supply that 'LOCAL'? I'd like to get out of the USA9 DMV broadcast area.


----------



## SteveD

WVZR1 said:


> Has anyone used an 'alternative' address for Paramount+ to gain access to a different CBS 'Live' feed? Would you expect that it would require the Credit Card billing address to match? Would you maybe expect that regardless of the address used it might just look at the IP address and supply that 'LOCAL'? I'd like to get out of the USA9 DMV broadcast area.


I believe it uses your IP address to determine feed. My son tried to watch a local NFL game while out of area but got the local CBS game at his location, instead.


----------



## realityboy

WVZR1 said:


> Has anyone used an 'alternative' address for Paramount+ to gain access to a different CBS 'Live' feed? Would you expect that it would require the Credit Card billing address to match? Would you maybe expect that regardless of the address used it might just look at the IP address and supply that 'LOCAL'? I'd like to get out of the USA9 DMV broadcast area.


I haven’t tried in a few years, but in the past, just changing your location in Chrome worked.


----------



## javabird

javabird said:


> It looks like it stays at $9.99 as long as you stay subscribed to Apple TV+
> 
> View attachment 75282


So I just got my renewal statement from Apple and it was still for the current rate of $9.99.


----------



## krkaufman

gkottner said:


> Not sure if these are valid today, but I have used codes from this site successfully in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free 1 Months of Paramount+ (Previously CBS All Access) with promo Code GHOSTSMAS (Works For New & Previous Users) - Doctor Of Credit
> 
> 
> Paramount+ frequently offers free months when you use a promo code. New codes are added frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.doctorofcredit.com


Bravo!! Another free month ... using promo code BRAVO.

Thanks!


----------



## zalusky

krkaufman said:


> Bravo!! Another free month ... using promo code BRAVO.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you go into subscription and billing under your account and did a Coupon Redeem or something else. None of these are valid for me.
I currently have Paramount Plus + Showtime monthly


----------



## krkaufman

zalusky said:


> *+ Showtime*


There’s your culprit.
​


krkaufman said:


> With the SHOWTIME bundle selected, I was getting “Invalid code” responses for the few promo codes I tried … but the codes worked fine once I rolled back to just the ad-free P+ plan.​


​


----------



## zalusky

krkaufman said:


> There’s your culprit.
> ​​


Oh well at least I have an Amex offer the next months for basically an equivalent discount for the bundle.

I am looking forward to see what kind of streaming deals we will see on Black Friday.


----------



## gkottner

There's this half price yearly deal (both ads and no ads) listed on AFTVNews.com








Get 1 Year of Paramount+ and a Free Fire TV Stick for $24.99 — That’s 50% off the regular subscription price


Paramount+ is running a promotion that gets you a 1-year subscription and a Free Fire TV Stick Lite for just $24.99. The Essential subscription, which includes limited ads normally costs $49.




www.aftvnews.com




I was on the AMEX monthly deal with $9 off per month. When last month ended, I cancelled Paramount+ and bought the year no ads for 49.99 and Amex even gave me $9 off. You get a free FireStick Lite as well. Deal goes thru 11/3. For the FireStick you get a code to use at Amazon to order for free.


----------



## randyb359

gkottner said:


> There's this half price yearly deal (both ads and no ads) listed on AFTVNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get 1 Year of Paramount+ and a Free Fire TV Stick for $24.99 — That’s 50% off the regular subscription price
> 
> 
> Paramount+ is running a promotion that gets you a 1-year subscription and a Free Fire TV Stick Lite for just $24.99. The Essential subscription, which includes limited ads normally costs $49.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aftvnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the AMEX monthly deal with $9 off per month. When last month ended, I cancelled Paramount+ and bought the year no ads for 49.99 and Amex even gave me $9 off. You get a free FireStick Lite as well. Deal goes thru 11/3. For the FireStick you get a code to use at Amazon to order for free.


I have the free T-Mobile offer that ends on Oct. 28th. Anyone know a way for me to get this offer other than canceling and signing up again under a different email address? I would prefer to keep the existing account but will get a new one if I have to.


----------



## cwerdna

Sorta OT, All 10 TOS And TNG Star Trek Movies To Stream On HBO Max Starting November is where to see them on a streaming service after they went away from US P+ earlier this month.


----------



## krkaufman

cwerdna said:


> Sorta OT, All 10 TOS And TNG Star Trek Movies To Stream On HBO Max Starting November is where to see them on a streaming service after they went away from US P+ earlier this month.


Wow, I’d missed this. I thought one of the core tenets of the service was that it would be the reliable home for all things Star Trek.

ah:


> It is expected that these kinds of deals will end so that Paramount Global can have better control over its own content.


----------



## DancnDude

randyb359 said:


> I have the free T-Mobile offer that ends on Oct. 28th. Anyone know a way for me to get this offer other than canceling and signing up again under a different email address? I would prefer to keep the existing account but will get a new one if I have to.


That offer ends on 11/3. So if my sub ends on Oct 28, I'd wait until it completely expires. Then re-sub using the code before 11/3.


----------



## gkottner

randyb359 said:


> I have the free T-Mobile offer that ends on Oct. 28th. Anyone know a way for me to get this offer other than canceling and signing up again under a different email address? I would prefer to keep the existing account but will get a new one if I have to.


I cancelled my current subscription and resigned up 2 days later with the same account. Deal is for new and returning customers.


----------



## krkaufman

gkottner said:


> Not sure if these are valid today, but I have used codes from this site successfully in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free 1 Months of Paramount+ (Previously CBS All Access) with promo Code GHOSTSMAS (Works For New & Previous Users) - Doctor Of Credit
> 
> 
> Paramount+ frequently offers free months when you use a promo code. New codes are added frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.doctorofcredit.com


Several new codes added. "EARTHSPARK" now has us covered through Dec.21st.


----------



## Tony_T

Also TULSAKING for 1 mo trial.


----------



## krkaufman

Tony_T said:


> krkaufman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several new codes added
> 
> 
> 
> Also TULSAKING for 1 mo trial.
Click to expand...

Also TULSAOK and a slew of others, plus one for 50% off a year’s sub. Personally, I try the listed codes from the bottom up, to try using the older codes first in the hopes of riding free months into the sunset.


----------



## Tony_T

And for AMEX users, their "Offers" sometimes has a $9 credit for 3 times, (I use it to get ad-free for 3 months for only the tax)


----------



## morac

Sportsline 12 months subscription which includes Paramount+ Premium for $10.









12-Months SportsLine + Paramount+ Premium Subscription Plan $10


SportsLine is offering 12-Months SportsLine + Paramount+ Premium Subscription Plan for $9.99 when you follow the instructions listed below Thanks to Community Member jsasanka for finding this d ...




slickdeals.net


----------



## terpfan1980

morac said:


> Sportsline 12 months subscription which includes Paramount+ Premium for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-Months SportsLine + Paramount+ Premium Subscription Plan $10
> 
> 
> SportsLine is offering 12-Months SportsLine + Paramount+ Premium Subscription Plan for $9.99 when you follow the instructions listed below Thanks to Community Member jsasanka for finding this d ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slickdeals.net


So, if you have an existing Paramount+ account the deal doesn't work for that part, or no?


----------



## laria

terpfan1980 said:


> So, if you have an existing Paramount+ account the deal doesn't work for that part, or no?


----------



## terpfan1980

laria said:


> View attachment 77306


Thanks. I still have several months left in the paid premium sub so it doesn't seem like I should cancel there at this point. I suppose I can start a different subscription under another e-mail though I think that is blocked for me because the e-mail that I would typically use had been used there previously.


----------



## laria

morac said:


> Sportsline 12 months subscription which includes Paramount+ Premium for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12-Months SportsLine + Paramount+ Premium Subscription Plan $10
> 
> 
> SportsLine is offering 12-Months SportsLine + Paramount+ Premium Subscription Plan for $9.99 when you follow the instructions listed below Thanks to Community Member jsasanka for finding this d ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slickdeals.net


So this deal was marked as expired on Slickdeals and I assumed maybe it was active again because it was posted here, but it's not.

There is a code on the signup page for $80 off, making it $19.99.


----------



## jamesbobo

If you have Paramount + and was wondering when Top Gun Maverick was going to be available, wonder no more. It's set to premiere on Dec. 22.


----------



## kaszeta

jamesbobo said:


> If you have Paramount + and was wondering when Top Gun Maverick was going to be available, wonder no more. It's set to premiere on Dec. 22.


As I am sure the app will remind me every day for the next month.


----------



## aaronwt

My $1 ad free Paramount+, for a year, through CBS sportsline was going to expire in a couple of months. So I went ahead and got the 50% off for a year of the ad free Paramount+. And my AMEX card will give me $9 back from that. So $41 for a year of the commercial Free Paramount+ seems pretty good. Especially since I have had the last ten months of it for only paying under $1 with the Sportsline deal, earlier this year.


----------



## krkaufman

They made it easy for me this month and offered a free month as soon as I hit the cancel button.


----------



## Tony_T

Same here.
Guess they want keep those subscriber numbers from dropping 😁


----------



## Bruce24

aaronwt said:


> My $1 ad free Paramount+, for a year, through CBS sportsline was going to expire in a couple of months. So I went ahead and got the 50% off for a year of the ad free Paramount+. And my AMEX card will give me $9 back from that. So $41 for a year of the commercial Free Paramount+ seems pretty good. Especially since I have had the last ten months of it for only paying under $1 with the Sportsline deal, earlier this year.


My annual subscription renews on Feb 26th 2023, but the AMEX offer expires Feb 13th, so no $9 savings for me. I did just go in and added the coupon code ALLYEAR and it now says "Discount 50% Off 1 Year". That will make it $50 - 6% for a net of $47 when it renews.


----------



## dthmj

I'm wondering if there is a way to add Showtime for the 50% off I'll get on my next renewal. Currently have the ad-free without Showtime in a yearly sub (that was discounted 50% after some long negotiations with customer service). My sub will renew in February, with another 50% offer (and it's still showing on my account, unlike last time). When I go to switch, it says this, which I can't wrap my head around - and I'm too afraid to hit the "switch plan" button for fear it will automatically charge me $149. Do they charge you immediately, or do they give you a summary of the charge and give you a chance to back out???

Premium w/ SHOWTIME®

BEST VALUE

$149.99/year
Stream commercial free (except live TV and a few shows).
If you switch plans, your account will be charged for Premium w/ SHOWTIME® for the remainder of this current billing cycle. Any unused portions of your current plan fees will be applied towards this payment. Any free trial or discount may automatically end if the new plan is not eligible. Going forward, your account will be charged $149.99/year plus taxes, if any, on a recurring basis beginning Feb 06, 2023.


----------



## morac

I don’t recall seeing this mentioned, but Walmart+ includes the ad version of Paramount+. Currently I‘m still getting the ad-free version of Paramount+ for free as it still hasn’t recognized I‘m not paying for it.


----------



## dthmj

I received an email about my upcoming renewal on Feb 6th. It shows the full price will be charged, instead of the 50% off discount. 










A year ago, the discount disappeared before renewal and said something like Null. This time, the discount is still showing - but the email still says it will renew at $99.

So, I'm expecting it to renew at $99 and wonder how much fight I have in me....


----------



## eddyj

dthmj said:


> I received an email about my upcoming renewal on Feb 6th. It shows the full price will be charged, instead of the 50% off discount.
> 
> View attachment 78761
> 
> 
> A year ago, the discount disappeared before renewal and said something like Null. This time, the discount is still showing - but the email still says it will renew at $99.
> 
> So, I'm expecting it to renew at $99 and wonder how much fight I have in me....


I would contact them BEFORE it renews.


----------



## dthmj

eddyj said:


> I would contact them BEFORE it renews.


I will. I did that last time, and got an email assuring me I would only be charged $50 - but I was charged the full price anyway. Then when I contacted them about being overcharged they tried really hard to say I owed the full amount - first it was "you are not eligible, here's 10% off" - I balked, then it was "you changed your plan, so discount is invalid" - I didn't. 

I think the only thing that got them to finally cave was that I had an email from them saying I would be getting 50% off and to ignore the automated message saying it was $99.

Thing is, I would love to add Showtime, especially at 50% off - but I don't know how to do that. The wording when you go to upgrade is weird, and shows the full price.


----------



## Beryl

eddyj said:


> I would contact them BEFORE it renews.


Yeah. It is a pain to get a refund afterwards. I totally get it with small companies but Paramount doesn’t need that extra $50. AMC+ did something similar to me. It took multiple emails to get them to issue a $24 refund.


----------

